# Raspberry Cough DWC Grow



## Niko Bellick (Mar 3, 2011)

*Okay my long awaited Feminized Raspberry Cough Seeds are finally here. This Strain comes from Nirvana and is a cross of a Cambodian Land race and The award winning ICE strain. Predominately Sativa and according to Nirvana tall thin and well suited to be grown In close Proximity of each other. 

The set up goes as follows. Germinated in a heated humidity dome. Vegged under a two foot eight bulb T5 Fluoros (Will be adding four Compact fluorescent s when they get put into veg. They'll be grown in a six pot DWC set up that has both top drip and bubble bars in the res. Will be Germinated in Rapid Rooter Plugs and placed in Five inch net pots with Hydroton. The Nutrient line up is Canna Aqua Vega A and B plus Rhizotonic and Flores A and B for flower. Of course I have a hygrometer/thermostat, Hanna PH meter as well as Final Flush for the last two weeks of flower.* *

A few Misc things Include that my grow space is a 4 foot wide by 5 feet long by 7 foot tall walk in closet (this is why I'm using T5 instead of my 1000 watt. I have used weather stripping to seal up the door. I am going to run a homemade Co2 set up using a couple of 1 gallon milk jugs, 1/4" air hose, Sugar, water and Yeast. Ive been told by a couple of people that this will give me steady Co2 production for ten to fourteen days. * *

Hope this gave a basic explanation. I will be adding Pics tonight of the set up. I absolutely welcome all advice and commentary as this is my first grow journal (third grow) I'm hoping some of the vets will drop by and lend there advice.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 3, 2011)

*note* originally typed this up three days ago. I am on day three and not only have all four girls germinated Nicely they are in rapid rooter plugs almost an inch tall. Realized The light was waaay to far from the humidity dome (im used to working with 1000 watt hps not t5) so moved it in very close before they started stretching. Pics will be up today soon as the wife finds the camera.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 6, 2011)

Moved the four girls from the heated humidity dome yesterday and into five inch net pots. they're bout four inches tall, used canna's website to tailor my nute levels. I opted for a light nute mix with the drip coming on three times a day for two minutes. lowered the lights too three inches off the canopy and mixed up my yeast co2 generator and already there was a noticeable difference in them. Will post pics tonight (if anyone's even reading this dang journal)


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 7, 2011)

growing nicely for being on day 5


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

Just ordered Nirvana's Raspberry Couch and Ice FEM seeds.............sub'd


----------



## W N L (Mar 7, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> Just ordered Nirvana's Raspberry Couch and Ice FEM seeds.............sub'd



I have only bought seeds 1x, but I am pretty sure I will always go with straight feminized seeds, not sure why not..


----------



## xebeche (Mar 7, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> Just ordered Nirvana's Raspberry Couch and Ice FEM seeds.............sub'd


Yep, I got the same deal, so I'm sub'd too. Won't be popping mine for a while, so I'll just watch this grow for now Lookin good!


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 7, 2011)

W N L said:


> I have only bought seeds 1x, but I am pretty sure I will always go with straight feminized seeds, not sure why not..


I'm 24 days into flower of my first grow, all fem seeds (LSD & White Widow)........... they're all girls too.



xebeche said:


> Yep, I got the same deal, so I'm sub'd too. Won't be popping mine for a while, so I'll just watch this grow for now Lookin good!


2 for the price of one, can't beat that.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 8, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> Just ordered Nirvana's Raspberry Couch and Ice FEM seeds.............sub'd


 So far they are doing amazing. soaked em for twelve hours and did the paper towel germination and they all popped nice tap roots in 24 hours total. Don't know if it was my light height or what but two of them stretched an inch or two longer than the other two (some people say there's show dominant sativa while other plants in the same grow show dom indica) so I took the two taller ones and placed em lower in the net pot so they werent falling over. Other than that running a light nute schedule and they are thriving. 

I also took the humidity dome placed it over the top of the unit so its almost an air tight seal ran my yeast co2 hose through the top vent and just cracked the side two for a lil air exchange. I do it for the last hour of light while they're still small enough and its definitely boosting them along.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 8, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looks good. I'm subbed up*


 Dude, I like your grow box. mind sending me the design etc? been wanting to build one. does it have one or two cabs?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok! see that new leaf node formation in the middle? That wasn't there seven hours ago when i went to work. sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 8, 2011)

*I just built a 4x3x6 box and lined it with mylar. I didn't put walls on the inside, just the 2x3 studs. Which makes it hard to hang mylar. Next time I will have to modify a little. It is just the one cab which will veg and flower. I don't have the space to do anything more than that currently. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 8, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I just built a 4x3x6 box and lined it with mylar. I didn't put walls on the inside, just the 2x3 studs. Which makes it hard to hang mylar. Next time I will have to modify a little. It is just the one cab which will veg and flower. I don't have the space to do anything more than that currently. *


 how did you set up your ventilation? active exhaust passive intake?


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 8, 2011)

*Read thru my journal. I have pics in there of my process. I cut a hole in my floor for intake and ran a duct underneath to draw air from under my home. I have a temporary fan setup in my exhaust hole but I am getting an inline fan ordered soon to take the place of the temp fan. Yes it is active exhaust/passive intake. Sub up to my journal and follow along if you like. *


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 8, 2011)

i hope all goes well and am subed to this for one reason. i ordered ww from nirvana, grew them out, seemed to grow too easily just with a nitrogen issue and cured the hell outta them. potency was medium, i would guess around 8-12% kinda like big bud. takes a joint to get me high. since then i switched companies and we will see. prev grows were rasberry cough outta bagseed, turned out very indica but soothing. other was g-13 through friend-they died and kinda acted like reg. the best grow i have done---green crack-bagseed. i seem to find that my best way to get strains is through my other growers who get there seeds from big time dealers. currently they gave me hindu kush, headband, bubblegum and super lemon haze. they claim that there dealers have medical connections and get them from amsterdam...id love to try to find out, but $150-400 for a pack of seeds....no thanks, ill stick to cloning.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 8, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> i hope all goes well and am subed to this for one reason. i ordered ww from nirvana, grew them out, seemed to grow too easily just with a nitrogen issue and cured the hell outta them. potency was medium, i would guess around 8-12% kinda like big bud. takes a joint to get me high. since then i switched companies and we will see. prev grows were rasberry cough outta bagseed, turned out very indica but soothing. other was g-13 through friend-they died and kinda acted like reg. the best grow i have done---green crack-bagseed. i seem to find that my best way to get strains is through my other growers who get there seeds from big time dealers. currently they gave me hindu kush, headband, bubblegum and super lemon haze. they claim that there dealers have medical connections and get them from amsterdam...id love to try to find out, but $150-400 for a pack of seeds....no thanks, ill stick to cloning.


Damn, I would expect white widow to be stronger than 8 to 12 percent... Man I live in Texas. how the hell do i get some green crack seeds??? I've heard its amazing


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 9, 2011)

leaves canoeing upward. overwatering im assuming since this just started last night when i set the timer to feed them instead of periodically doing myself. help somebody


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 9, 2011)

*They could be reaching up for light. They usually droop when overwatered*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 9, 2011)

Trying to diagnose this. hasnt gotten any worse. think maybe over fert since i went from watering three times a day for thirty seconds to every two hours for three min. no burning just twisting wtf


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 9, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *They could be reaching up for light. They usually droop when overwatered*


Only raised em three inches dont think so. I remember i raised the lights began watering every two hours and foliar fed heavy. probably over fert


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> check ph, twisting is usually caused by this


 YUP! damn ph was off and my meter was off by .4 re calibrated it adjusted ph to 5.6 and the newer growth seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

Day Nine:
PH: 5.6
RH: 16 
Temp: 83 - 77
Height: 5 inches or just about. 
Twisting stopped (probably ph being off caused it) all healthy and roots are starting to grow through bottom of net pot and stretch towards the res. Getting a much better air stone this weekend as well as a thermometer for the res.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

So I am hoping some of you will give your opinions on this next bit. I cannot decide if I want to veg til they are a foot to a foot and a half top for four main colas and switch to flower. OR to increase yield turn this into a S C R O G grow and set up a net before they get to tall. Never done a scrog grow and im curious to try one. Dunno if I would still top with scrog or just keep bending em. Definitely want the most I can get and I'm thinking scrog would be better since im working with t5 instead of hps this grow. Any and All input much appreciated


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 10, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> So I am hoping some of you will give your opinions on this next bit. I cannot decide if I want to veg til they are a foot to a foot and a half top for four main colas and switch to flower. OR to increase yield turn this into a S C R O G grow and set up a net before they get to tall. Never done a scrog grow and im curious to try one. Dunno if I would still top with scrog or just keep bending em. Definitely want the most I can get and I'm thinking scrog would be better since im working with t5 instead of hps this grow. Any and All input much appreciated


this varies on what you want. personally, while the books may have said 1-1.5' then flower, this was crap to me. sog requires numerous plants or a few grown for a while and ran in and out out a net. the best yield i get, well am expecting is to grow them out, maybe 2-3 months. keep lst'in it then supercrop, while topping whatever seems to be taller than the rest. be aware some strain dont take well to this. the plant i tried this with looks to yield around 3-4oz. one indoor plant. my other method is a sog with clones. i can put a max of 6 per tote and get around .75-1oz each plant depending on my lack of judgement. whats really cool is to grow them to a foot, but keep lst and cutting them, then before you flower cut off anything below the canopy. this makes a 2' plant with, well the one right now has 8 tops, all of which will be main colas.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> this varies on what you want. personally, while the books may have said 1-1.5' then flower, this was crap to me. sog requires numerous plants or a few grown for a while and ran in and out out a net. the best yield i get, well am expecting is to grow them out, maybe 2-3 months. keep lst'in it then supercrop, while topping whatever seems to be taller than the rest. be aware some strain dont take well to this. the plant i tried this with looks to yield around 3-4oz. one indoor plant. my other method is a sog with clones. i can put a max of 6 per tote and get around .75-1oz each plant depending on my lack of judgement. whats really cool is to grow them to a foot, but keep lst and cutting them, then before you flower cut off anything below the canopy. this makes a 2' plant with, well the one right now has 8 tops, all of which will be main colas.


 ok so you are saying that you think scrog would be better? wanted to do sea of green but space limitations screwed me. or were you saying try veging for two two three months lst and supercrop? i need to read up on supercropping. 3 to 4 oz per plant would be amazing


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 10, 2011)

if space is an issue than no, 3 oz prob not gonna happen, it can, but lets think reality. that one plant is 4' tall and 3' wide. the whole thing thats trying to be accomplished is as much light to as much canopy as possible. rc did take well to topping, but only 4 main tops thru fim. if you have the space width wise id scrog it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> if space is an issue than no, 3 oz prob not gonna happen, it can, but lets think reality. that one plant is 4' tall and 3' wide. the whole thing thats trying to be accomplished is as much light to as much canopy as possible. rc did take well to topping, but only 4 main tops thru fim. if you have the space width wise id scrog it.


hmm closet is bout four feet wide by five feet long and seven feet tall. but since im growing four in one tote i defly cant get em that tall or wide specially with that light. I think yield wise I should go scrog. now how high would you suggest setting the screen ? with scrog do I top and then start training them through the screen? and since they are bent under a screen instead of height am i waiting for the screen to be filled in before flipping to 1212? last but most important how hard is it to change the res out with that screen in place?


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 10, 2011)

i didnt see how big a tote your using, regardless, how close are they to each other with 4 in there. i use 14-18g totes and 4 in one for that strain...prob be ok at 3', there not really bushy. but for the scrog: id set the screen about a foot. there thin stalks, so you could prob do it sooner, but the height of the screen is dependent on if the stalk would snap or not. really you can set the screen now, just have to wait for it to grow tall enough to reach the next square. i havent though of a supercropped screen til now. it may be possible to pinch the stalk to kinda speed up getting it to the next square, but for the entire screen may harm the plant. you dont top at all in scrog. you simply run the plant up and down thru the screen. what happens is the plant gets the max light to all the bud sites, topping might make two heads but theyll prob yield the same, just smaller heads. oh, for the screen alot of people use that nylon or string net mesh they use for tomatos. ideally youd wait for the screen to fill in before switching, as its a sativa dom gene, it does have height growth advantages. changing the res depend on how you built it, or how it comes. i set mine up on some books with a drain on the bottom of the side. i have 8 site totes due to clones and you could prob just cut a hole and put a plug in it to fill it. forget taking the plant out and mixing nutes in the tote, youll have to do it in jugs.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> i didnt see how big a tote your using, regardless, how close are they to each other with 4 in there. i use 14-18g totes and 4 in one for that strain...prob be ok at 3', there not really bushy. but for the scrog: id set the screen about a foot. there thin stalks, so you could prob do it sooner, but the height of the screen is dependent on if the stalk would snap or not. really you can set the screen now, just have to wait for it to grow tall enough to reach the next square. i havent though of a supercropped screen til now. it may be possible to pinch the stalk to kinda speed up getting it to the next square, but for the entire screen may harm the plant. you dont top at all in scrog. you simply run the plant up and down thru the screen. what happens is the plant gets the max light to all the bud sites, topping might make two heads but theyll prob yield the same, just smaller heads. oh, for the screen alot of people use that nylon or string net mesh they use for tomatos. ideally youd wait for the screen to fill in before switching, as its a sativa dom gene, it does have height growth advantages. changing the res depend on how you built it, or how it comes. i set mine up on some books with a drain on the bottom of the side. i have 8 site totes due to clones and you could prob just cut a hole and put a plug in it to fill it. forget taking the plant out and mixing nutes in the tote, youll have to do it in jugs.


I fill the tote with ten gallons which isnt full but keeps the level a cpl inches below the net pots so prbly a twelve to 14 gal tote. I was thinking about buying a second tote same size and mixing the nutes in it a day or two before switching so they have time to settle and ph stabilizes and then just slide the old one out and the fresh one in. im looking online but dont wanna order it know of a place that sells the mesh nets in stores? 

thanks for all the help btw.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

few pics from today. no more twisting and decent growth coming in


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 10, 2011)

um if your not looking to buy online, look for a local hydro shop, there bound to have net pots. just google hydro near your area. yea thats about the size im using, just finding it hard to get 14g. walmart used to carry them, not now. k-mart has them for 4 bucks more than an 18g, wtf? the isse with two totes, one for switching, is just that, switching. its a pain. the roots are a mass clump, mine with an air stone stuck in the middle, and having to lift the plant the same height as the res without breaking anything. id put a drain on it now while there still easy to work with. if not, raise the res anyway to help with transitioning. also with scrog, i hate bending down to look at the plants. i wanna spend time with them. keep them higher to view them better and it helps with everything from def diagnosis to res changing to airflow.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 10, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> um if your not looking to buy online, look for a local hydro shop, there bound to have net pots. just google hydro near your area. yea thats about the size im using, just finding it hard to get 14g. walmart used to carry them, not now. k-mart has them for 4 bucks more than an 18g, wtf? the isse with two totes, one for switching, is just that, switching. its a pain. the roots are a mass clump, mine with an air stone stuck in the middle, and having to lift the plant the same height as the res without breaking anything. id put a drain on it now while there still easy to work with. if not, raise the res anyway to help with transitioning. also with scrog, i hate bending down to look at the plants. i wanna spend time with them. keep them higher to view them better and it helps with everything from def diagnosis to res changing to airflow.


yeah good point I think i will just buy a cpl milk crates and set the tote on top of it so its easier to work with and i wont have to sit on the floor anymore to work with them. Hey posted some pics of em today. looks alright to me. what you think? sunday or monday im going to change out the res and bring the strength of the nutes up abit. also might bring the water level an inch or two closer to the net pots for the roots to reach but not so close they get lazy and stop searching for water. set my timer to feed for two minutes once every three hours gonna see how they like it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

Daily boredom update: Set tote on an old coffee table so that it is raised up so as to get to them easier. Ph jumped from 5.5 to 6.6 over night. Anybody have an opinion on why it keeps jumping so much? I don't know if I should just break down and buy a reverse osmosis filter or not. 

Temp: 88-73
Rh: 22-16
PH: 5.7
Height: still around five inches but alot more leaf growth and more nodes growing out.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 11, 2011)

i just assume when the ph jumps, its using the nutes from it. dont have anything to back that up tho


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> i just assume when the ph jumps, its using the nutes from it. dont have anything to back that up tho


 hmm seems like a reasonable theory. So out of four plants they are all healthy except one has a yellow tip on two leaves and a yellow line on two of the leaves. It's the only plant with any issues the other three are growing along just fine. the yellow spots aren't crispy or anything just a light yellow.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> i just assume when the ph jumps, its using the nutes from it. dont have anything to back that up tho


Makes sense to me. So out of four plants using the same nutes from the same res getting the exact same conditions as the other three this one plant in the back (a runt mind you) has two leaves with a yellow tip and a little yellow line down two of the leafs. the spots arent crispy at all just weird that only one plant has a problem.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 11, 2011)

from the pics i guess you mean those single blade leaves. idk, they always fall off on me after the first true set comes in.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hmm well see. I'll post today's pics here in a minute. btw i keep trying to find your grow to check it out where is it good sir?


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 11, 2011)

i posted some old grows, but after i moved my roomate is freaked out about it.  
this is my current concern. i have a small closet with "experiments" in it also:


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

Todays pictures


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 11, 2011)

the tip yellow can be too much nitrogen, but if its staying without getting worse and the rest are fine, id leave it.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I fill the tote with ten gallons which isnt full but keeps the level a cpl inches below the net pots so prbly a twelve to 14 gal tote. I was thinking about buying a second tote same size and mixing the nutes in it a day or two before switching so they have time to settle and ph stabilizes and then just slide the old one out and the fresh one in. im looking online but dont wanna order it know of a place that sells the mesh nets in stores?
> 
> thanks for all the help btw.


Goggle Hydroponics and your zip code, you'll be surprised what you find, I found one less than a mile from my house.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Goggle Hydroponics and your zip code, you'll be surprised what you find, I found one less than a mile from my house.


ohh I have my hydro store and its ten minutes away i've just never seen anything net wise in there. Home depot has what looks like a pretty decent net to use for scrog. Probably give em another ten days or so and put the net over the top. my only question is once I start flowering I don't bend anymore and just let the tips grow up towards the light correct?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> the tip yellow can be too much nitrogen, but if its staying without getting worse and the rest are fine, id leave it.


yeah rest seem fine to me. plant in front of it might have a minute yellow tip but could just be a trick of the light.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 11, 2011)

*LOL Sorry I thought you were looking for net pots. I need to make me a net as I'm firing up my DWC SCROG as well..*
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-Materials-Fencing-Wire/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbb2f/R-202515236/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> my only question is once I start flowering I don't bend anymore and just let the tips grow up towards the light correct?


If the screen is not full I would continue to weave it through till the stretch stops.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> i posted some old grows, but after i moved my roomate is freaked out about it. View attachment 1487840View attachment 1487841
> this is my current concern. i have a small closet with "experiments" in it also:
> View attachment 1487843


 What kind of experiments ? seems interesting


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

*


Bonzi Lighthouse said:



LOL Sorry I thought you were looking for net pots. I need to make me a net as I'm firing up my DWC SCROG as well

Click to expand...

 Lol.. Now I've got tons of net pots. is the gauge on that wire wide enough ? what strain you going with for your scrog?*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

Christ I miss my 1000 watt switchable ballast...Thinking of buying four cfl's to help out the the T5 and to get the lumen count up. I'm looking but having trouble finding out which cfl's to use for veg and which for flower. anybody know?


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 11, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> What kind of experiments ? seems interesting


the one in the front with a white lid has been lst'ed, supercropped, fim'ed and topped. crazy but shes lovin it. the tote on the side are all clones directly put into flowering without any topping. one of which when i cut the clones, i made a long angle cut on two of them, scraped the sides and put in the same cup touching each other. they bonded there roots together and is now growing as one plant with two stalks. like topping, but with double strength. there are two in the back that had a major problem with water and i neglected to see that the roots were no longer touching the water. they almost died and the roots dried up to black. somehow i managed to keep them going and they grew out new roots from the bottom of the old ones. the leaves are almost all gone, but the buds keep going-idk ill have to wait and see.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> lol naw ive got tons of net pots. is the gauge on that wire wide enough ? what strain you going with for your scrog?


Ugg no 1/2" mesh no good.

I'm going to stick with the New York Purple Diesel


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> the one in the front with a white lid has been lst'ed, supercropped, fim'ed and topped. crazy but shes lovin it. the tote on the side are all clones directly put into flowering without any topping. one of which when i cut the clones, i made a long angle cut on two of them, scraped the sides and put in the same cup touching each other. they bonded there roots together and is now growing as one plant with two stalks. like topping, but with double strength. there are two in the back that had a major problem with water and i neglected to see that the roots were no longer touching the water. they almost died and the roots dried up to black. somehow i managed to keep them going and they grew out new roots from the bottom of the old ones. the leaves are almost all gone, but the buds keep going-idk ill have to wait and see.


 god damn dr jekyll lol. you should try bonding two plants that are diff strains to see what happens


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> the one in the front with a white lid has been lst'ed, supercropped, fim'ed and topped. crazy but shes lovin it. the tote on the side are all clones directly put into flowering without any topping. one of which when i cut the clones, i made a long angle cut on two of them, scraped the sides and put in the same cup touching each other. they bonded there roots together and is now growing as one plant with two stalks. like topping, but with double strength. there are two in the back that had a major problem with water and i neglected to see that the roots were no longer touching the water. they almost died and the roots dried up to black. somehow i managed to keep them going and they grew out new roots from the bottom of the old ones. the leaves are almost all gone, but the buds keep going-idk ill have to wait and see.


Real quick do you think a twelve inch sandstone bubble bar with a regular air pump is enough or should i add another stone with a more powerful pump? wanna make sure the roots have enough oxygen getting to em. Didn't have a prob with the roots growing into the res of my waterfarm with no bubble bar but idk about this one. any insight?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 11, 2011)

WTF there is the beginnings of slime in my reservoir I dont know how because there isn't any light getting in there. does anybody know how much hydrogen peroxide to add to a ten gallon reservoir? about to clean it out.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 11, 2011)

*I wouldn't use peroxide and everyone is gonna tell you to use H2O2 but if you take a cup with a little bit of water in it and then take a little bit of bleach. Like 8 drops per pallon or about an 1/8 of a cup of bleach and pour it in your rez you will notice the slime is gone shortly after. I have washed several homes and roofs and the plants would be soaked with bleachy water and never had any issues with plants dying from this. I topped mine at an early stage and kinda wish that I had not topped them. For a regular grow it is fine but for a scrog once it hits the screen the same hormones take over from the sideways branching as it does with LST. That is just my opinion though. And as far as the airstone. Once you get into flowering if your roots are strong and healthy (which mine are not..lol) then the bubbles will have to work harder to stir and oxygenate the water at the top. So whatever extra bubbles and air pressure you can get. I would think would only benefit them.And also you might wanna try covering the lid of the rez. The light could be seeping thru it and it can seep thru hydroton. Put some covers over them to prevent the light from getting thru.
*


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 11, 2011)

*What are your rez water temps?*


----------



## brianbertz (Mar 12, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> i hope all goes well and am subed to this for one reason. i ordered ww from nirvana, grew them out, seemed to grow too easily just with a nitrogen issue and cured the hell outta them. potency was medium, i would guess around 8-12% kinda like big bud. takes a joint to get me high. since then i switched companies and we will see. prev grows were rasberry cough outta bagseed, turned out very indica but soothing. other was g-13 through friend-they died and kinda acted like reg. the best grow i have done---green crack-bagseed. i seem to find that my best way to get strains is through my other growers who get there seeds from big time dealers. currently they gave me hindu kush, headband, bubblegum and super lemon haze. they claim that there dealers have medical connections and get them from amsterdam...id love to try to find out, but $150-400 for a pack of seeds....no thanks, ill stick to cloning.


 you ever tried attitude seedbank? they got every strain ever for sale their. and most of the seed breeders on their site arent selling packs of seeds for 150-400 dollars. i paid 90 dollars for 10 female seeds. its worth it if you ask me. especially with the free seeds with ur order.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 13, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *What are your rez water temps?*


not sure exactly but they were alil on the warm side. started rotating frozen gatorade bottles to keep the temps down in the res. I know ideally it should be in the high fifties right? and im going to buy some reflective ducting tape and cover the lid and sids with to keep that light down. going to buy two five inch round air stones and another pump as well set one stone on each side just so that I am doubly sure theres plenty of o2.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 13, 2011)

brianbertz said:


> you ever tried attitude seedbank? they got every strain ever for sale their. and most of the seed breeders on their site arent selling packs of seeds for 150-400 dollars. i paid 90 dollars for 10 female seeds. its worth it if you ask me. especially with the free seeds with ur order.


yea im thinking about doing that, maybe right before i move so if they think i grow im already gone lol. right now i have around 20 seeds so ill wait.

idk about 50's, ideally i try to keep mine at 70, but its kinda hard. usually run 75, some days 80.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 13, 2011)

Rez temps should be between 65-70. Anything over 75 promotes algae growth and anything under 60 starts to slow growth. U should get u a digital therm in the fish section of wal mart for like $10. And as far as frozen bottles. As the roots get bigger and u have a gap under net pot then that bottle can bounce around and damage roots or can stay in one spot next to the roots causing freeze damage. That's why I switched to the cooler as a Rez. My rez temps stay around 65-68.


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 13, 2011)

Judging from the size of your seedlings, I doubt that they are eating enough nutes to throw your ph. I would say you're more likely experiencing a chemical imbalance. How long do you mix your nutrients before you put them in your res? What are you feeding them and at what strength?



Niko Bellick said:


> hmm seems like a reasonable theory. So out of four plants they are all healthy except one has a yellow tip on two leaves and a yellow line on two of the leaves. It's the only plant with any issues the other three are growing along just fine. the yellow spots aren't crispy or anything just a light yellow.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 13, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> Just ordered Nirvana's Raspberry Couch and Ice FEM seeds.............sub'd


Me too weekend whopper is awesome

Grow is looking good I can't wait to get my RBC and Ice.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 13, 2011)

cephalopod said:


> Judging from the size of your seedlings, I doubt that they are eating enough nutes to throw your ph. I would say you're more likely experiencing a chemical imbalance. How long do you mix your nutrients before you put them in your res? What are you feeding them and at what strength?


 as of the last two days it hasnt moved more than 0.1 or .2 I think it was fluctuating due to the algae growth i had. right now canna nutes aqua line just switched from light to normal feeding schedule and doing great


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 13, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> Rez temps should be between 65-70. Anything over 75 promotes algae growth and anything under 60 starts to slow growth. U should get u a digital therm in the fish section of wal mart for like $10. And as far as frozen bottles. As the roots get bigger and u have a gap under net pot then that bottle can bounce around and damage roots or can stay in one spot next to the roots causing freeze damage. That's why I switched to the cooler as a Rez. My rez temps stay around 65-68.


Makes sense ill look into one bro cant be that hard to modify


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Me too weekend whopper is awesome
> 
> Grow is looking good I can't wait to get my RBC and Ice.


 Thanks man, think i figured out the secret to growing...leave em alone and let em do there thing. First time ordering from nirvana and if this is any representation of there genetics then I am hooked.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay folks Lost track of what day the grow is on but I believe I am around day 14. everyone is exceedingly healthy. Very tight inter node growth nice large three fingered leaves. roots are finally starting to reach down and touch the reservoir alil. Ph is finally staying steady and I put foil around the base of the plants to block any light leaking into the res and causing algae. 

Now, does anyone know a good place to order an air stone that has a fine mist of small bubbles? Considering one I found on ebay for twelve bucks a piece but it ships from hong kong. Anyone have good results using the airstone disks that they sell at petco and petsmart? Also going to buy a much larger air pump this week. Pics up in a minute


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking very nice. I received my order today  super fast shipped on Friday.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking very nice. I received my order today  super fast shipped on Friday.


 Me too!

Heck, I can't send a letter across my home state that quick. lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> Me too!
> 
> Heck, I can't send a letter across my home state that quick. lol


 You growing the raspberry cough as well?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking very nice. I received my order today  super fast shipped on Friday.


Hell yeah I just wish Nirvana did freebies but oh well


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 14, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> You growing the raspberry cough as well?


I just received them (Raspberry Couch, and Ice) in the mail today.
I'll start the germination this or next week.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 14, 2011)

I got 5 Ice Feminized Free with me R.B.C.. I started to germ 2 RBC and 2 Ice tonight, just received them today. I have 4 clones and a mother of L.A. Woman on 4th day of 12/12. Happy growing Niko


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> I just received them (Raspberry Couch, and Ice) in the mail today.
> I'll start the germination this or next week.


They all germinated within 24 hours for me, though I did have to pop one of them because it refused to germinate. The only thing they seem to be picky about is if the ph swings to much. Did you get the feminized?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I got 5 Ice Feminized Free with me R.B.C.. I started to germ 2 RBC and 2 Ice tonight, just received them today. I have 4 clones and a mother of L.A. Woman on 4th day of 12/12. Happy growing Niko


 Haha, just saw your post. Damn should've checked the attitude for R.B.C but I also wanted to see how Nirvana's genetics were. What kind of set up you growing in?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 14, 2011)

Click link in my signature. Using soil now. I'm getting ready to build an aeroponic system to try with my RBC and Ice clones I'll be taking from the mom's shooting for a 2 week perpetual when it's all said and done.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 14, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> They all germinated within 24 hours for me, though I did have to pop one of them because it refused to germinate. The only thing they seem to be picky about is if the ph swings to much. Did you get the feminized?


 Yes, it was the Weekend Whopper deal............. buy Raspberry Couch (5 Fem seeds) and get Ice (5 Fem seeds) free


----------



## zamzia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal. Every time I have ordered from Attitude I've got something free. Don't forget to put 420 in the voucher box for 10% off. Interesting grow. Hope it goes well


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 15, 2011)

Day 15 ish: temp 86-68
RH 24-16 (gotta figure out a way to get the humidity up)
PH 5.8
Height 5 inches (I really thought being Sativa they would be getting taller alil quicker)

Friday I'll be adding Two large circular air stones to the res for a total of three. In addition to the air stones I'm going to go ahead and buy four cfl's for when I begin flowering to get as much out of them as I can (I think it's the 2700K cfl's I need for that)


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 15, 2011)

*Try to take a wet rag and put it on your fan so it blows in moist air (this should also lower temps a little bit), lay a wet towel or a cup of water in the room near the plants to raise humidity. 86 is kinda high especially with low humidity. If temps are high then it should high humidity. Once you get above like 90-95 the growth starts to really slow down in the plants. I prefer my cab to be around 75-78 and try not to let it get over 82. It was 88 the other day but it just made them drink more. IMO you should put a cover over those net pots and maybe even the lid of the rez. Every little bit of precaution helps out. That light will get thru that hydroton into the water. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Try to take a wet rag and put it on your fan so it blows in moist air (this should also lower temps a little bit), lay a wet towel or a cup of water in the room near the plants to raise humidity. 86 is kinda high especially with low humidity. If temps are high then it should high humidity. Once you get above like 90-95 the growth starts to really slow down in the plants. I prefer my cab to be around 75-78 and try not to let it get over 82. It was 88 the other day but it just made them drink more. IMO you should put a cover over those net pots and maybe even the lid of the rez. Every little bit of precaution helps out. That light will get thru that hydroton into the water. *


I put a foil cover around the base of the plants to block out the light. temp is 77 and dropping right now. good idea I'm about to go put a wet rag over the fan and see if that helps the humidity any. Also gonna put a cup of water between the four plants.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 15, 2011)

*When you put the rag over the fan be careful and place it where its not gonna fall off the fan onto the plants. And you should have to wet it about 2-3 times a day cuz that fan will dry it out. I place a big wet towel between the plants and it raises the RH. Its only temporary but it does help.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *When you put the rag over the fan be careful and place it where its not gonna fall off the fan onto the plants. And you should have to wet it about 2-3 times a day cuz that fan will dry it out. I place a big wet towel between the plants and it raises the RH. Its only temporary but it does help.*


okay cut an old t shirt in half wetted them with warm water put one over the fan and one between the plants. I also increased the watering schedule from two minutes every three hours too two minutes every two hours.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 15, 2011)

as per bluberry's advice i put a wet towel over the fan and one between the plants. temps are hovering around 78 but humidity is at 25 and climbing


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 15, 2011)

pics from today. full shot of all four and single shot of my most vigorous girl


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 15, 2011)

How long are you going to veg them for? I can't wait for mine to sprout.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 16, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> How long are you going to veg them for? I can't wait for mine to sprout.


Well that is the million dollar question. definitely going to have to go screen of green because another dude i talked to on here said his was six foot tall before they even finished. I have seven feet eight inches to work with but wouldnt get enough light coverage. I think he said most of that growth came during flower which is crazy. going to put the screen in Friday let it fill about 1/3rd of the way and flip to twelve twelve. hopefully that works out


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 16, 2011)

A new day and a new update. Girls looking healthy as always and a whole inch of growth last night. Friday I will set the screen at eight inches, change the res and add three bubble disks to the mix. hopefully by Sunday or Monday I can start training them and filling that screen in.

Temp: 80-70
RH: 16-38
PH: 6.2
Height: almost 8 inches. long thick root growth.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah RBC are tall lanky plants hehe. I have never tried the SCROG method. SmellyTreez has had great success with scrogs. I tried LST this time around with my LA Woman mother plant. Good luck with the screen I will be checking on your thread daily. My RBC hasn't sprouted out of the cup of soil yet. The other RBC seed is splitting now ad growing a tap root. Far as the Ice goes neither has popped a tap root yet... Raising the temps to 85-90ish to see if they pop. Nirvana said some of their seeds need to germinate around 90*F. Wish me luck bro. Keep those updates coming.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 16, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah RBC are tall lanky plants hehe. I have never tried the SCROG method. SmellyTreez has had great success with scrogs. I tried LST this time around with my LA Woman mother plant. Good luck with the screen I will be checking on your thread daily. My RBC hasn't sprouted out of the cup of soil yet. The other RBC seed is splitting now ad growing a tap root. Far as the Ice goes neither has popped a tap root yet... Raising the temps to 85-90ish to see if they pop. Nirvana said some of their seeds need to germinate around 90*F. Wish me luck bro. Keep those updates coming.


This'll be my first scrog and seems like the only practical approach to get a good yield using t5's and cfl. how long have you been waiting for them to pop? if they still dont do it with the temps raised I would try using some tweezers to give it a slight crack along the seam of the seed. did you soak em before you put em in the paper towel? Don't worry updates will definitely be daily so when something goes wrong you all can look back and point out where I screwed the pooch lol.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2011)

At 9:30PM tonight(7:42PM now) It will be 48 hours. No I figured they would be fresh so I didn't soak them in water. Just soaked paper towels in 6.5 ph'd water and put paper towels in between 2 plates(did this for each strain) and this how I germ seeds every time except for when their old I put them in a cup of water for 24 hours then do the paper towel soak.

I think everything should be fine I'm just impatient LOL.

The Ice seeds were kind of pale looking whitish. If I were to collect seeds out of a bag or something these would have not been chosen. I never bought feminized seeds before so wasn't sure about it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 16, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> At 9:30PM tonight(7:42PM now) It will be 48 hours. No I figured they would be fresh so I didn't soak them in water. Just soaked paper towels in 6.5 ph'd water and put paper towels in between 2 plates(did this for each strain) and this how I germ seeds every time except for when their old I put them in a cup of water for 24 hours then do the paper towel soak.
> 
> I think everything should be fine I'm just impatient LOL.
> 
> The Ice seeds were kind of pale looking whitish. If I were to collect seeds out of a bag or something these would have not been chosen. I never bought feminized seeds before so wasn't sure about it.


Yeah im impatient to bro no worries. weird all the fem seed's ive bought were kind of a light oaken color. but 48 hours makes sense if you didn't soak them. what method you gonna grow your rbc with? you mightve said already but im already drinking my Guinness for tomorrow so I don't recall haha


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Budweiser here. If everything goes as planned will be flowering 1 of each strain when they reach about a foot tall. The other 2 will be transplanted in 5-7 Gallon soil containers. After that harest will be switching to 4 separate home made aeroponics tubs. Will be getting a larger reflector for this and the aero tubs will be on a 2 week rotation. I do not know how many plants per rotation yet because the aero tubs are not built yet. It's going to be fun though. Going to check these seeds....


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 16, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> LOL Budweiser here. If everything goes as planned will be flowering 1 of each strain when they reach about a foot tall. The other 2 will be transplanted in 5-7 Gallon soil containers. After that harest will be switching to 4 separate home made aeroponics tubs. Will be getting a larger reflector for this and the aero tubs will be on a 2 week rotation. I do not know how many plants per rotation yet because the aero tubs are not built yet. It's going to be fun though. Going to check these seeds....


Sound's like you got it all planned out. Aeroponic's has intrigued me abit. Ive done drip, dwc and next up I saved one RBC to use for a soil grow (heard soil produces the best taste) Might have to find a decent aero set up and try one, definitely seems interesting and probably harder than what I'm used too.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 17, 2011)

Whether your a Mick a spick or a dick happy Saint Patricks Day. 

Refilled my yeast c02 generator last night and today It's like they are on steroids, bushing out very nicely. even more root formation now that I'm foliar feeding Rhizotonic twice a day. temps are mid seventies humidity mid twenties.

Tomorrow a res clean and change adding three five inch air disks to the res and will probably build my screen as well. That's it for today, time to go get plowed on Guinness and Bushmill's


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 17, 2011)

Came home and checked the girls when the lights came on at 11pm. Sides of leaves were curling up on one plant. Being that I use T5's this grow it's not heat stress but my damn Hanna meter calibration was off (high by .5) re calibrated brought the PH to 5.7 and decided since tomorrow there do for a res change I may as well go ahead and top them tonight. With that done I'm off to mix up a new batch of Canna Nutes to let them sit over night.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 19, 2011)

Little bit of cupping but only on the right two...wtf is that about? otherwise they took well to the topping. need to hurry up and get my screen built. flipping the lights on april 1st. I've heard when switching too 1212 you should leave the lights off for some extra hours before coming on that first time. anyone got some input? I hand out plus reps like it's candy ya'll cmon


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay completely lost count of the day I'm on but they are doing great. You will notice from the above pics that they began cupping upward. This was the night before I introduced the two extra air stones and now it doesn't appear to be getting any worse so I believe that it was do to lack of oxygen in the roots. Did a res change yesterday PH meter worked fine and then last night it went haywire and kept spinning to random numbers now the screen is stuck on 1 .....Called Texas Hydro (my local store and the only one i will shop at) and he told me to bring it in and he would take a look at it. hopefully there isn't a hassle about getting it fixed or replaced. OTHERWISE I'm gonna put the screen in tonight since I'm flipping them on April 1st. 

Now the question part. give me some good answers folks and I'll start slinging some plus reps
1. Should I give them 24 hours of dark before turning on the bloom lights and switching to 12/12? I've heard that this stimulates growth.
2. Should I flush them out for a day or two before putting in the bloom nutes? 
3. I desperately want to give them a trim before I flip the lights, already topped them (even though I'm gonna scrog this grow my bad) but I think a pruning would do them some good. opinions? 
4. Random question. I've been a hard man to budge from smoking my weed either blunt or joint. I've been told you can taste the flavor better in a bong, any truth?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2011)

1. I never do it won't hurt anything if you do. I just flip the lights to whatever 12/12 schedule I want. People say you can get bigger harvest going 2-3 days of complete darkness at the end too. I don't do either of these.

2. I do not flush them until a few weeks before harvest. Just switch to bloom nutes is what I do start with 1/2 strength and work your way up.

3. I trim off anything that I want to.. To each their own in this case. 

4. Smoking threw glass pipe, bong or whateer is the best way to taste chronic weed. Pure bud burning. However I like to smoke j's and blunts so thats what I do.

Looking good bro I got 2 RBC's out of the ground now and 1 Ice finally germinated waiting on the other Ice to pop still. I tried tweezers method on both the Ice seeds worked for one so far.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 19, 2011)

*To each their own but my plan for mine is to switch nutes normally from veg to bloom and just switch the lights without the 24 hours of darkness before hand. I understand the concept behind it tho. I do plan on giving them 24-48 hours of darkness at the end of flower before chop time to make the buds ripen a little more. So maybe its the same way at the beginning. I would think that if you flushed for a couple days that you would be depriving them from some nutrients during that already stressful time. I may be wrong but it sounds good. Lol.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *To each their own but my plan for mine is to switch nutes normally from veg to bloom and just switch the lights without the 24 hours of darkness before hand. I understand the concept behind it tho. I do plan on giving them 24-48 hours of darkness at the end of flower before chop time to make the buds ripen a little more. So maybe its the same way at the beginning. I would think that if you flushed for a couple days that you would be depriving them from some nutrients during that already stressful time. I may be wrong but it sounds good. Lol.*


 yeah makes sense. my reasoning was that it would use up the veg nutes and make em hungry for the new ones.
anybody have any thoughts on my idea to put fruit in the curing jar thinking that the bud would take on the flavor? probalby wrong just curious


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2011)

I've heard of people putting orange peels in their curing jars and saying it took on the aroma and taste. I have never done this but I'm also curious about it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 20, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I've heard of people putting orange peels in their curing jars and saying it took on the aroma and taste. I have never done this but I'm also curious about it.


Hmm I wonder if orange would go good with rbc?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure bro. I'm waiting for those pics LOL. Anxious... 

Hey on your RBC seedlings what light cycle did you have them on. I have the 2 RBC and 1 Ice(Ice not sprouted yet) Under 4 25watt 6500K CFL's 24 hours a day. Do you think that's enough light for another week or two. I should receive my 250watt MH system for the tent this week. It will be on an 18/6 schedule. How long should I wait to throw these girls under the MH?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 22, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Not sure bro. I'm waiting for those pics LOL. Anxious...
> 
> Hey on your RBC seedlings what light cycle did you have them on. I have the 2 RBC and 1 Ice(Ice not sprouted yet) Under 4 25watt 6500K CFL's 24 hours a day. Do you think that's enough light for another week or two. I should receive my 250watt MH system for the tent this week. It will be on an 18/6 schedule. How long should I wait to throw these girls under the MH?


 Wow been trying to get on for two days server kept saying 402 forbidden. wtf was that about? 
I went automatically too 18/6 and they did wonderful. I used four out of the eight t5's until they had at least to nodes on em. How many nodes do they have? I would say your probably good right now to put them under the MH right now either way. Pics coming in two seconds lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 22, 2011)

Doing awesome at three weeks. I think that two of four are showing predominately sativa genetics and the other two predominately indica genetics since the two on right are alot taller than the two on the left. Same nutes same light same everything that is the only explanation. also plant on front left I got a little over zealous topping and snipped an extra branch so had to even her out. let me know what you think guys!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 22, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Not sure bro. I'm waiting for those pics LOL. Anxious...
> 
> Hey on your RBC seedlings what light cycle did you have them on. I have the 2 RBC and 1 Ice(Ice not sprouted yet) Under 4 25watt 6500K CFL's 24 hours a day. Do you think that's enough light for another week or two. I should receive my 250watt MH system for the tent this week. It will be on an 18/6 schedule. How long should I wait to throw these girls under the MH?


haha, to answer your question, yes theyll be fine under CFL'S til you get the MH in. just keep the bulbs close so you dont get a ton of stretching.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good. My first RBC sprout has a set of true leaves and anew set coming in and the small round leaves. The other has a set of true leaves with the round leaes still straight up with the seed husk still stuck on it LOL. My Ice's never made it I started to germinate two more a few minutes ago. My MH should be here Thur. or Fri.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 22, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking good. My first RBC sprout has a set of true leaves and anew set coming in and the small round leaves. The other has a set of true leaves with the round leaes still straight up with the seed husk still stuck on it LOL. My Ice's never made it I started to germinate two more a few minutes ago. My MH should be here Thur. or Fri.


Dang wtf is up with the ICE? Are you going to flower with the MH as well or do you have HPS? From those pic's what's your opinion, did I wait to long to start scrogging? Thinking maybe I should just get some wire and start training the shit out of them.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2011)

I would still try and scrog. I have a 600watt HPS in bloom room and the MH is for my mother plants. LST them if you want.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 22, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I would still try and scrog. I have a 600watt HPS in bloom room and the MH is for my mother plants. LST them if you want.


Dude I'm still confused about how to low stress train. I understand the concept just don't know how I'd do it with four plants next to each other. any insight you can give me on lst? going to Home Depot now to get hooks to either build my scrog net or for lst. damn im indecisive


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmm on your hydro setup I think the best way to do LST would be to maybe use string with those fishing weights to way tops down. I'll hunt up some links for you tomorrow that helped me with LST. Here's the good news, their is really no wrong way to do it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXPe3ZDjHA

Think I might try this one!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 23, 2011)

Bought some zip ties last night and started doing some low stress training. I did each plant different so that each one would be shaped to fit it's needs to get the light to the lower branches and more importantly create a nice even canopy


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

*Nice growng bro !*
*The orange peels DO work too.*
*ANY citrus fruit peel really.*
*Takes VERY little too. *
*Like the size of a quarter.*
*Works even better if your buds are too dry.*
*A piece of citrus peel will moisten your buds SO much, mold could become a prob if you're not careful.*

*Bongs not only allow a cleaner burn and taste, but you also get more THC as a result of the "water treatment".*
*Blunts and joints burn too much material and you end up smoking way more than you would in a bong or vaporizer.*

*Joints = About 25% THC*
*Bongs = About 80% THC*
*Vaporizers = About 95% THC*


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 23, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OXPe3ZDjHA
> 
> Think I might try this one!



Yeah I would try that if you go with LST bro. Let me know how the zip ties work out. I'm going to try some different topping techniques on my RBC's that I'm not keeping for mothers.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 23, 2011)

RESULTS OF ZIP TIE LST TECHNIQUE

Just went to the Lab (what I call my grow room) as a result of zip tying my four girls each one responded perfectly to what I was trying to do. Will post pictures tonight or tomorrow morning. For right now its time to test smoke this "kush" i just bought.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 23, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Nice growng bro !*
> *The orange peels DO work too.*
> *ANY citrus fruit peel really.*
> *Takes VERY little too. *
> ...


Thanks for the information, exactly why I love this site everyone teaches everyone. Thanks for swinging by my grow


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 24, 2011)

3/24/10 update: one day over three weeks into this grow and they are doing fantastic. All four of the canopies are starting to even out with the lower branches almost equal with what would be the two main colas.
For once I have almost no PH fluctuation compared to my previous grows (musta been that nasty ass houston water. 

Now for the question part. I have always been weary about trimming to much. I am wondering if it would be okay to trim off the largest older fan leaves towards the bottom and middle so that more light can reach the plant. I know plants use the fan leaves for alot of things so I would like Opinions. Plus Reps for advice btw


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to hear bro. My RBC's are looking good too. The Ice's have started to pop out of the soil  Got my MH all setup can't wait for a few weeks to pass.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 26, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Glad to hear bro. My RBC's are looking good too. The Ice's have started to pop out of the soil  Got my MH all setup can't wait for a few weeks to pass.


glad to hear that you finally got some ICE to pop. That's the roughest part about growing, we can manipulate the plant to yield us unimaginable amounts of bud but we cant do anything about the months that it takes us to get there.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, Today a grow update and a smoke report! Bought my first bong yesterday, I had been smoking this "fire kush" for a few days now and it had been getting me a nice head high. I loaded a bowl of it into my bong (my first ever time hitting a bong) took two man size hits and next thing I know I'm the highest I've ever been in my life! Picked up some White Rhino today can't wait to smoke it tonight.
Plants are doing great, no issues whatsoever. Five more days and I'm flipping to 12/12. Pic's tonight if I'm not stoned into Narnia!


----------



## smhsmichael (Mar 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> 3/24/10 update: one day over three weeks into this grow and they are doing fantastic. All four of the canopies are starting to even out with the lower branches almost equal with what would be the two main colas.
> For once I have almost no PH fluctuation compared to my previous grows (musta been that nasty ass houston water.
> 
> Now for the question part. I have always been weary about trimming to much. I am wondering if it would be okay to trim off the largest older fan leaves towards the bottom and middle so that more light can reach the plant. I know plants use the fan leaves for alot of things so I would like Opinions. Plus Reps for advice btw


Here's my take on trimming lower fan leaves. Plants have adapted over many years and only the best processes have been passed on thru natural selection. So basically what I'm saying is that the plants will self regulate and "kill off" the unnecessary leaves by depriving them of nutes. 
I grow in a small tent and getting light to lower branches is a real challenge for me by the time I go 12/12. But I just let the plant take off the leaves it feels is unnecessary. But that's just my opinion


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2011)

I remove damaged and nute deprived leaves. They invite insects, usually if you wait they become hard and brittle and pull off with little to no effort. Glad to hear everything is going good without issues. I think I'm going to start 1 plant in some sort of hydro setup just to see how it goes for me. I want to switch everything over to aeroponics in the setup I have now but think I should get a successful hydroponic grow done first. I think it will go well for me though. Plus the switch will be perfect for me. Easier feeding of all plants by each res, use my space better, NO SOIL BUGS, and no soil costs/carrying. Not sure what kind of power increase I'm looking at for aero setup.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. Been stoned something stupid the last two days and apparently my plants looked great to me stoned. Upon a sober inspection I realized I was getting nute burn on the lower leaves, upon inspection of the res i found that it was about two gallons low and the ph was off. fixed all of that and did some light trimming to the dead and or dying leaves. I have decided that tuesday is the big day, Going to do a res change and put in flower nutes switch out the bulbs and set the timer for 12/12 and pray I dont get any hermies.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 27, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I remove damaged and nute deprived leaves. They invite insects, usually if you wait they become hard and brittle and pull off with little to no effort. Glad to hear everything is going good without issues. I think I'm going to start 1 plant in some sort of hydro setup just to see how it goes for me. I want to switch everything over to aeroponics in the setup I have now but think I should get a successful hydroponic grow done first. I think it will go well for me though. Plus the switch will be perfect for me. Easier feeding of all plants by each res, use my space better, NO SOIL BUGS, and no soil costs/carrying. Not sure what kind of power increase I'm looking at for aero setup.


 I've always heard that aero is the hardest of all the set ups but the best way to go. If it was me I would do a dwc for your first grow. for less than fifty bucks you can build a bad ass dwc set up. As far as power increase I doubt youll see a difference at all. That's why I didn't go with soil that and didnt want peeps seeing me carrying potting soil in and out but never have any visible plants lol


----------



## d6520 (Mar 27, 2011)

loks good man, i love the stem on it


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I've always heard that aero is the hardest of all the set ups but the best way to go. If it was me I would do a dwc for your first grow. for less than fifty bucks you can build a bad ass dwc set up. As far as power increase I doubt youll see a difference at all. That's why I didn't go with soil that and didnt want peeps seeing me carrying potting soil in and out but never have any visible plants lol


Right before I read this post I was researching DWC lol think I may start here. Same thing except your roots sit in the nute solution with no misting correct? Oh and of course air stones for oxygen. Low start up cost. Do you bring res level up to bottom of your containers all the time or just until the roots grow down into the solution?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Right before I read this post I was researching DWC lol think I may start here. Same thing except your roots sit in the nute solution with no misting correct? Oh and of course air stones for oxygen. Low start up cost. Do you bring res level up to bottom of your containers all the time or just until the roots grow down into the solution?


well the set up I built has a submersible pump that feeds one hose that has outlets for each individual pot. so my set up is actually top drip/dwc. I would keep the res level about two to three inches below your net pot and just hand water a couple of times a day. you want a gap between the water and the net pot so not all the roots are completely submerged. The more bubbles you can get in that res the better the oxygen level will be for the submerged roots. yup no misting, every now and again I water where the rapid rooter plug is just to moisten it but that is it everything else takes care of itself.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright tell me what you think folks. The leaves curling like that is probably my PH being off the other day. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated. Heading in there now to vacuum everything, scrub the walls with bleach and organize abit. Tomorrow starts 12/12 just mixed up Canna aqua flores a and b.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

Thought I'd throw up a pic of the root mass on my tallest one. nice and white and much longer than whats in the pic


----------



## Bloomin Irish (Mar 28, 2011)

I've got a clone raspberry cough goin right now about 4 weeks into flower. Its been plagued by spider mites the whole grow so I'm not expecting much yield but it definitely has a typical sativa bud structure and is very leggy compared to my skywalker og. Somehow they have both maintained similar heights during the grow but the skywalker is a bush. Cool to see this in hydro I'm switching back from soil after this round.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

Bloomin Irish said:


> I've got a clone raspberry cough goin right now about 4 weeks into flower. Its been plagued by spider mites the whole grow so I'm not expecting much yield but it definitely has a typical sativa bud structure and is very leggy compared to my skywalker og. Somehow they have both maintained similar heights during the grow but the skywalker is a bush. Cool to see this in hydro I'm switching back from soil after this round.


Thanks for swinging by bloomin. You wouldnt be talking to me from Eire would you?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

Bloomin Irish said:


> I've got a clone raspberry cough goin right now about 4 weeks into flower. Its been plagued by spider mites the whole grow so I'm not expecting much yield but it definitely has a typical sativa bud structure and is very leggy compared to my skywalker og. Somehow they have both maintained similar heights during the grow but the skywalker is a bush. Cool to see this in hydro I'm switching back from soil after this round.


 BTW how do you know if you have spider mites?? I had a random leaf where the side looked like it been eaten on by bugs and started to get crispy, its got me worried


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay boys and girls, I can barely control my excitement at the moment. in 45 minutes my lights shut off and the second they do ill be pulling down the t5 fixture and switching the bulbs out for flowering bulbs resetting the timers to come on at 8 am instead of ten tonight. Also I'll be adding four Cfl bulbs to the closet one for each plant. Only eleven more long weeks til Harvest, I'll be back to posting daily updates along with photos every day so that everyone can see the progress of my prized girls


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 28, 2011)

That's awesome bro. Luckily I have some buds to look at in the flowering room while my RBC and Ice mature. I hope the RBC finishes in less than 11 weeks lol hopefully 9-10. The Ice is 7-10 weeks.

Looks like I'm going DWC for the RBC's and Ice.

How many plants do you think I should do in each 18 Gallon container. I'm using 2" net pots to fit as many as I can. I'm going 0 veg clones forced into flower So they won't need as much space, they will be growing mostly vertical in the tight spacing. 

Can't wait to watch your RBC's start shooting up and packing on buds.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay guys I am paranoid now heres what happened. I made sure my room was completely dark, opened the closet door pulled down my light shut said door switched out the bulbs put it back in the closet hooked up the timer set it for 8 am to 8 pm and plugged it in....I didn't realize the timer was already on when i plugged it all in. lights came on for maybe 2.3 seconds or some shit before i flipped em off. Any clue if thatd be enough to fuck em up and turn em into hermies??? I don't think so but who knows


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 28, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> That's awesome bro. Luckily I have some buds to look at in the flowering room while my RBC and Ice mature. I hope the RBC finishes in less than 11 weeks lol hopefully 9-10. The Ice is 7-10 weeks.
> 
> Looks like I'm going DWC for the RBC's and Ice.
> 
> ...


 Hmm, what are the dimensions of that lid? I would want to leave an inch or two between each plant. I'm assuming that your going to do this as a sort of sea of green grow??? Well they say Hydro finishes two weeks sooner than soil, but who knows how true that is. Me neither gotta decide between a hepa air purifier to put in the closet or the gel that they sell at the hydro shop to control odor with. any opinions?


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 29, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Okay guys I am paranoid now heres what happened. I made sure my room was completely dark, opened the closet door pulled down my light shut said door switched out the bulbs put it back in the closet hooked up the timer set it for 8 am to 8 pm and plugged it in....I didn't realize the timer was already on when i plugged it all in. lights came on for maybe 2.3 seconds or some shit before i flipped em off. Any clue if thatd be enough to fuck em up and turn em into hermies??? I don't think so but who knows


*That is not gonna affect anything. Maybe if you were 2-3 weeks into flowering but not the first night that you start. Everything will be fine. And as far as the hepa filter or gel. I have never tried either one, but I'd prob go for a carbon filter if possible.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 29, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *That is not gonna affect anything. Maybe if you were 2-3 weeks into flowering but not the first night that you start. Everything will be fine. And as far as the hepa filter or gel. I have never tried either one, but I'd prob go for a carbon filter if possible.*


Yeah after calling up the god like man that taught me to grow I basically got the same answer that you just gave me good sir, but damn I was sweating. As far as the carbon filter goes its a no go. The only way to use the carbon filter in such a small closet would be to put the end of the exhaust tube into a hole in the closet door which is also in my bedroom and the wife definitely wont appreciate that while trying to sleep. even though id be perfectly content sleeping in my grow room if i could lol. What are your thoughts if I built a small carbon filter got an inline fan hooked it up and just let the cleaned air be exhausted right back into the room? would it eliminate the smell?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 29, 2011)

3/29/11 Update: Day 1 of flowering my four RBC...well now five inadvertently. After completing a res change and adjusting my homemade co2 generator I started to do some light trimming of the branches that were either dead or getting no light. Meaning to only cut this one small fan leaf off of one of the lower main branches I slipped and cut the whole branch off....Not being one to waste I immediately submerged the bottom of the branch in water made an angled cut dipped it in clonex put it into a rapid rooter plug and into an empty net pot between the other girls. Don't know if shell take or not (probably not) but who knows. Pictures when I get back, for now Im off to buy a small hepa filter for when the girls start to stink it up.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 29, 2011)

Go with the Carbon filter and inline fan. It will eliminate the smell in the room outside your closet. I would recommend a fan speed controller too tune it down and will be quite. You cannot smell my plants unless you are in there next to them and they stink 

This would probably be perfect
http://htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp

I went with a larger fan and CF but should work fine for your closet.


----------



## rayishungry (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 30, 2011)

3/30/2011 Update: Low stress trained some more branches yesterday and today they are already curved up out of the shadows and into some light. Also what a difference two feet will make. I had my set up on a stand to see them better and i started having heat issues, set it back on the floor and the temps barely break 75 and the humidity is in the mid twenties. Does anyone know what would cause some random leaves to have edges that look bitten and a tad crispy? also some of the leaves have that eaten look from the middle. this is only on maybe ten leaves total. I'm thinking some kind of infestation but haven't found anything. cleaned the whole room with bleach and cleaned out all the unnecessary stuff. Was having some ph problems and the leaves were curling up maybe that was a side affect of it? any input much appreciated.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 30, 2011)

rayishungry said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Me neither! I see your in Denver, I was born in Boulder. Trying to talk the wife into moving to Denver lol. Thanks for swinging by, hopefully in the next week well start seeing them show there sex (feminized seeds but always a possibility of a hermie.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, after a little looking it looks like I had to much nitrogen. so I emptied and scrubbed the res filled it with fresh clean water and flushing them for 4-6 hours. Went to cannas nute calculator selected light feeding etc and cut that into about half. Figure I'll run that until I see some improvement then take them back up to light feeding then to normal and MAYBE but I highly doubt it take them to a heavy feeding schedule. 

Temps 70-75
RH 25%
Light 12/12
PH 6.3
Low stress training is working well all the empty spaces in the middle are filling in with nice branches. So far no signs of Sex, probably another four days or so before I start seeing anything.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 31, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> 3/30/2011 Update: Low stress trained some more branches yesterday and today they are already curved up out of the shadows and into some light. Also what a difference two feet will make. I had my set up on a stand to see them better and i started having heat issues, set it back on the floor and the temps barely break 75 and the humidity is in the mid twenties. Does anyone know what would cause some random leaves to have edges that look bitten and a tad crispy? also some of the leaves have that eaten look from the middle. this is only on maybe ten leaves total. I'm thinking some kind of infestation but haven't found anything. cleaned the whole room with bleach and cleaned out all the unnecessary stuff. Was having some ph problems and the leaves were curling up maybe that was a side affect of it? any input much appreciated.


 -
Buy a 4 oz. thing of azamax bro treat with 10ml spray all the leaves top and bottom, then treat again 4-6 days later with 15ml and water them with 15ml of azamax as well. Will rid you of your infestation. I had small holes to and no bugs I could see azamax took care of them. I clean with bleach also but thats mainly to kill germs and prevent disease. My RBC's are up to 5 finger leaves YAY!

Not sure about the PH issue as I'm a soil guy until this weekend


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 1, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> -
> Buy a 4 oz. thing of azamax bro treat with 10ml spray all the leaves top and bottom, then treat again 4-6 days later with 15ml and water them with 15ml of azamax as well. Will rid you of your infestation. I had small holes to and no bugs I could see azamax took care of them. I clean with bleach also but thats mainly to kill germs and prevent disease. My RBC's are up to 5 finger leaves YAY!
> 
> Not sure about the PH issue as I'm a soil guy until this weekend


If it gets worse I'll check it out. either bugs or to much nitrogen. I flushed for six hours and put in half strength of low dose nutes to let em recover. I keep looking with a magnifying glass and nothing not even cobwebs indicative of spider mites. You will definitely enjoy the switch to hydro seeing two or three inches of growth a day is awesome


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy April fool's day, I THINK THEY MAY BE SHOWING THERE SEX. I believe there are some white hairs starting to grow around the nodes. Just gotta keep a vigilant watch for pollen sacks. After flushing for six hours and putting in really low nute mix they havent gotten any worse hopefully in a day or two Ill start seeing that massive stretch that everyone talks about with this strain.

I Highly suggest to anyone no matter what you use whether it be Soil or Hydro and no matter what Nute line to use Rhizotonic from Canna Nutrients. Yestarday the roots where noticeably unhealthy (yellow tanish color) I foliar fed once before the lights went off and once when they came on and now five hours later the roots are noticeably healthier.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yeah I'm going to love the switch to hydro. Glad to see everything is going good for you. What is Rhizotonic used for? Is it one of those Microbe deals? Also do I need to be using a Microbe mix with my nute solution?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 2, 2011)

Forgot to add my biggest question. How do you go about changing your reservoir? how do you empty it and how do you fill it. What do you do with the lid with the root mass hanging through the net pots?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 2, 2011)

Rhizotonic is from Canna Nutrients (made by the dutch btw) its a rooting nute that keeps your roots nice and white as well as making them grow long with a bunch of little hair like roots coming off the main ones. I havent used any of the microbe nutes but I probably should be, its to each there own really. Like canna has pk1314 which is beneficial bacteria that breaks down the dying roots and uses them for food to feed the plants with. Also Canna is organic if that is something that matters to you. I prefer Canna but have heard great things about advanced nutes and also Humboldt nutes are spos to be top of the line. but I would get the rhizotonic as you can feed it to either soil or hydro set up. 

As for the res changes they are abit of a pain in the ass. Easiest way to go would be to build a drain into the bottom of your tote that way you dont have to pull the plants out to change the res. If you dont want to do that next easiest thing would be to buy one extra tote and just pull out the lid roots and all set it inside the empty tote while you change the res. Just find whatever is most convenient for you.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds good still on the fence about what nutes but it will all work out. +rep for the help and nice looking RBC's


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 8, 2011)

Phew finally got my internet installed! Off to take some pics and hopefully you guys can tell me if these are pistils forming or what


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 8, 2011)

sorry for the shitty focus on the camera. Definitely getting some kind of pistil formation on the nodes its just taking forever to get anywhere. Damn me for picking an 11 week strain.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good bro. Yeah these sativa dom's going to take awhile to flower. Luckily I have a harvest coming soon and the ICE once in 12/12 should only take 7-9 weeks tops. Their defintely shooting up there bro, looking good and I think those are pistils from what I can see.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 10, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking good bro. Yeah these sativa dom's going to take awhile to flower. Luckily I have a harvest coming soon and the ICE once in 12/12 should only take 7-9 weeks tops. Their defintely shooting up there bro, looking good and I think those are pistils from what I can see.


Yeah should be worth the 11 week wait...and then time to dry and cure...lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 10, 2011)

4/10/11 Update: When I left for the other end of the state yesterday morning my four Girls where five inches from touching the bulbs Upon Coming back they where basically brushing the bulbs with the tips. AND!!! I saw three or four white hairs forming on a few of the nodes, not to mention I need to work on a better air scrubbing system as my entire apartment reeked of weed lol. 
Temps: 68-79
R.H : 16-28
PH : 6.3


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 11, 2011)

*Looking good! That's the main reason I chose Indica over Sativa is the shorter flowering time*. *It's only 2-3 weeks longer though. As far as smell goes. I have never read anywhere of anyone using a Hepa Filter with good results. I am using my home made carbon filter and I don't smell anything til I open the cab door, but you gotta have a good exhaust fan to pull thru the filter. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 11, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking good! That's the main reason I chose Indica over Sativa is the shorter flowering time*. *It's only 2-3 weeks longer though. As far as smell goes. I have never read anywhere of anyone using a Hepa Filter with good results. I am using my home made carbon filter and I don't smell anything til I open the cab door, but you gotta have a good exhaust fan to pull thru the filter. *


 Thanks finally got over the nitrogen issue. Yeah i shoulda bought a carbon scrubber, It has a pretty powerful fan on it so I think im going to build a carbon filter and see if I can rig it up to be used by that fan. They are finally hitting the stretch and starting to grow a ton of pistils, soon as the wife wakes up I can pull the door open and go check on em lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow look at those girls. They are getting big bro. The leaves look exactly like my RBC's. I have one in the flower room now it is tiny though but will probably stretch a good amount and hopefully produce a good amount of bud it's been under 12 hours of darkness for one day. I keep wanting to throw it back in the veg tent but think it's hormones will get confused and don't want any hermies and so far never had one. I still have 3 RBC beans and 5 Ice beans all feminized and one RBC and 2 Ice mothers going so it'll be alright.

Keep up the good work bro those are going to be some monsters.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 11, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Wow look at those girls. They are getting big bro. The leaves look exactly like my RBC's. I have one in the flower room now it is tiny though but will probably stretch a good amount and hopefully produce a good amount of bud it's been under 12 hours of darkness for one day. I keep wanting to throw it back in the veg tent but think it's hormones will get confused and don't want any hermies and so far never had one. I still have 3 RBC beans and 5 Ice beans all feminized and one RBC and 2 Ice mothers going so it'll be alright.
> 
> Keep up the good work bro those are going to be some monsters.


Thanks bro, Hopefully this week I can add a couple of CFL bulbs to the mix to help them pack on that bud weight or at least get more light to the lower bud sites.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 12, 2011)

4/12/11 Update: came home and once again they've grown around three inches in the last day. Temps where a bit high today but not to rough, Going to start dropping the night time temps to the mid sixties to coax out some purple shades when they start budding.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so we are at week two into flowering and I decided give the girls a cut and get rid of the lower growth that wasnt growing any pistils or would probably just give me popcorn bud. Did that my last grow and all the top buds where super dense compared to previous grows so hopefully same results here. Plus much better light penetration etc


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 14, 2011)

*Ladies are looking great! +Rep.. Did you decide against a Scrog? Those babies are gonna get bigger and taller So you might wanna look into getting side lighting if you don't do Scrog, if not then all your lower buds will be popcorn. Need to open it up for the inner growth to get some light too. Just my 2 cents tho! *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 14, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ladies are looking great! +Rep.. Did you decide against a Scrog? Those babies are gonna get bigger and taller So you might wanna look into getting side lighting if you don't do Scrog, if not then all your lower buds will be popcorn. Need to open it up for the inner growth to get some light too. Just my 2 cents tho! *


 Yeah I played with the idea of a scrog but I realized that closet was to small for me to build a net in and still be able to move around the plants etc. I did train them a little bit with the zip tie method but not much more. It actually looks like I'm going to get a tax refund this year so sometime this month I will add four to six cfl bulbs to help out the t5's. thinking of putting the four bulbs up top and two of them lower that way the middle and bottom all get enough light. Looked at them just before the lights went off and could see the very beginnings of bud formation. Only another two months to go before harvest!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 15, 2011)

4/15/11 Update: Did a res change today, took the girls up from low strength flower nutes to regular strength. When I pulled the top off you could see the oldest and longest roots had taken on a tanish yellow color BUT there was a mass of new roots growing on each plant that where all bright white and healthy. Also the wee lil buds that where there yesterday have gotten abit bigger which is good. Currently keeping the t5's about two inches off the tops and everything seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 15, 2011)

Thought I would post a picture of the Bong that we bought a few weeks ago. We have dubbed it "ling ling" from the show Drawn Together.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds good bro. You'll have some large stinky buds packing on weight before you know it. I'm having some bad luck lately.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Sounds good bro. You'll have some large stinky buds packing on weight before you know it. I'm having some bad luck lately.


yeah so far the buds are doubleing in size every day! From mys screwy method of topping it looks like I have between nine and twelve main colas all together.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

Alil bud porn. Sorry if you can't see it with this stupid camera.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 16, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1552130Thought I would post a picture of the Bong that we bought a few weeks ago. We have dubbed it "ling ling" from the show Drawn Together.


The "A-Team" lol

I use Hygrozyme to keep my roots white and healthy


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> The "A-Team" lol
> 
> I use Hygrozyme to keep my roots white and healthy


 lol my stoner man cave. How does it work? can you foliar feed with it? 
while where on movies any suggestions for some classic stoner movies? havine a 4/20 party this year trying to find some good stoner entertainment. Thanks for stopping by, haven't seen you in awhile.
Oh christ before I forget. two of my four plants have leaves that look bitten and burnt. but its only on the side of the plant right by the box fan. this is the only thing I can think of that would be doing it. am i on the right track here?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 16, 2011)

Do the Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon, Wizard of Oz Sync.

You just add Hygrozyme to the rez, not a drop of water is used in my op that does not have Hygrozyme in it.

Your looking great dude, just keep in mind T5's limited penetration compared to HID.

hehe I said penetration


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Do the Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon, Wizard of Oz Sync.
> 
> You just add Hygrozyme to the rez, not a drop of water is used in my op that does not have Hygrozyme in it.
> 
> ...


That's a good one I think ill give it a try. 

Hmm well if you say it works I might just pick some up next grow and see how it compares to cannazym. what line of nutes do you use btw?

Yeah to many heat and exhaust issues for HID. Gonna buy six cfl bulbs later this week and hope that helps out some. 

Lol, just read your signature. somehow I believe someone really said that.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm running Hollands Secret 3 part (plus Hygrozyme), this is my second run and I really love it and more importantly so so the girls.

and yes somebody really said that here on this site.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

OYE!!! quick question to anybody! okay shitty ass electric company shut the power off for repairs. plant lights went out for approximately five minutes before I could drag them to sunlight. they were in sunlight for twenty minutes then power came back on and i put em back under the lights. im eighteen days into flower. anybody think that five minutes of darkness was enough to turn them into hermies??? im freaking out here. perfect grow and now it might be fucked


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I'm running Hollands Secret 3 part (plus Hygrozyme), this is my second run and I really love it and more importantly so so the girls.
> 
> and yes somebody really said that here on this site.


Where do you buy that ? online? I'm thinking of trying out humbolt nutes next go. but I'm also contemplating a soil grow as well so who the hell knows.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 16, 2011)

Your RBC's look great bro. That 5 minutes of darkness won't hurt. I had an emergency one time and put my flowering plants in complete darkness for 3 days. My first RBC that sprouted is huge I'll post some pics up in a few days.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 16, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Your RBC's look great bro. That 5 minutes of darkness won't hurt. I had an emergency one time and put my flowering plants in complete darkness for 3 days. My first RBC that sprouted is huge I'll post some pics up in a few days.


 thanks bro, realized that dark during the light period is okay. its light during the dark period that would fuck me.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 16, 2011)

Exactly. Your RBC's look like the same pheno as the 2 seeds I popped.
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Niko Bellick again.*


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 17, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> thanks bro, realized that dark during the light period is okay. its light during the dark period that would fuck me.


*Exactly what I was gonna say. Dark during light time is ok, but light during dark time is not good. If you can avoid both then that is the way to go.*
*I had my light on last week and had company come over and turned it off for like an hour then they left and I turned it back on then they came back so I turned it back off for another hour. It's not what I wanted to do, but had to do so to remain discretion. Don't stress it and you will be just fine. Keep up the good work!*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Exactly. Your RBC's look like the same pheno as the 2 seeds I popped.
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Niko Bellick again.*


 Yup just let me know if you start going from leaf fingers that are close together to spread apart and thin lol. still havent figured out how the bottom of one plant has fat close together leaves and then the new leaves in flowering are then and spread apart.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Exactly what I was gonna say. Dark during light time is ok, but light during dark time is not good. If you can avoid both then that is the way to go.*
> *I had my light on last week and had company come over and turned it off for like an hour then they left and I turned it back on then they came back so I turned it back off for another hour. It's not what I wanted to do, but had to do so to remain discretion. Don't stress it and you will be just fine. Keep up the good work!*


 Thanks bro, my friend called it my weed apocalypse yesterday haha.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 17, 2011)

*Check on your camera under the menu and see if you have a setting for "Macro" and take pics with that and they will be clearer and better. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen boys and girls stoners of all ages! 

So far where around nineteen days into flower and the bud just keeps doubling in size every day! Now I dont expect this to be the case in a month of course but damn it'd be nice to have buds the size of an arizona tea can drying in my closet.

On a side note, I may have the very real possibility of starting a clandestine outdoor grow. Anybody know if Its still early enough into spring to plant outside?


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 17, 2011)

*I've always heard that Good Friday is a good time to plant outside*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

About the best its gonna get. on the other hand it is a 200 hundred dollar nikon so perhaps when the wife wakes up ill just ask nicely and have here find the macro setting lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I've always heard that Good Friday is a good time to plant outside*


 Hmm then I may just go grab a bag of fox farm ocean forest and till up some ground tonight ! 

Can't wait until I inherit my grandparents 300 acres of farmland in northeastern Colorado. I can see me now in overalls and a straw hat tending to some trees


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 17, 2011)

I would start them inside for a month or so. So they get big enough to handle the harshness of mother nature. I can't wait to see those buds on my RBC hehe. I have one that went into flower about a 8 days ago.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 17, 2011)

*I'd love to have some land in Colorado. I'd love to hunt there, it has some beautiful scenery. *
*I would definitely start indoors til they get a decent size. I pulled a clone from one of my ladies 2 weeks ago and it just sprouted some roots yesterday. I stuck it in a pot with some soil and am gonna either leave it in the pot or transplant it into the ground. I won't be using any nutes tho. Just some Miracle Gro soil. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I would start them inside for a month or so. So they get big enough to handle the harshness of mother nature. I can't wait to see those buds on my RBC hehe. I have one that went into flower about a 8 days ago.


It's greatness, just today I noticed all the lower buds starting to come in nicely. Definitely glad I cut off the lower third of growth cuz the t5's are barely penetrating what ive got now.
Never grown with cfl's before but im hoping it helps out abunch


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I'd love to have some land in Colorado. I'd love to hunt there, it has some beautiful scenery. *
> *I would definitely start indoors til they get a decent size. I pulled a clone from one of my ladies 2 weeks ago and it just sprouted some roots yesterday. I stuck it in a pot with some soil and am gonna either leave it in the pot or transplant it into the ground. I won't be using any nutes tho. Just some Miracle Gro soil. *


Yup its beautiful up there, still snowing too. My grandparents have pet deer that hang around the house that are bigger than some ive seen in the boone and crockett record books! 

Yeah gonna grab an extra cfl bulb and start it in a different closet, itll either get transplanted outside or when I harvest itll be transplanted to my single dwc container and become a mother for a perpetual grow. all depends on the yield from this grow and how much i like the smoke from it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

ONLY 52 days left til harvest time.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 17, 2011)

WTF I hate this laptop I just had a book typed of a reply for you bro but I must have hit wrong keys and navigated back to the user control panel. 


Anyway in short. Keep up the good work. CFL's work great, LST helps, place them where the best fit your area and place them 1-1.5" from canopy/branches.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> WTF I hate this laptop I just had a book typed of a reply for you bro but I must have hit wrong keys and navigated back to the user control panel.
> 
> 
> Anyway in short. Keep up the good work. CFL's work great, LST helps, place them where the best fit your area and place them 1-1.5" from canopy/branches.


man same thing here tried answering your seed question on my "smartphone" and it erased me.

what do you think of me putting one of the bulbs done in the space between all four plants to give the lower buds some light?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 17, 2011)

I think you won't be disapointed. I'm considering adding some CFL's to my flower room near the bottoms of the plant and I'm using a 600watt HPS and it penetrates well but still some small spots that need more light.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 17, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I think you won't be disapointed. I'm considering adding some CFL's to my flower room near the bottoms of the plant and I'm using a 600watt HPS and it penetrates well but still some small spots that need more light.


 lol, nice avatar. 
yeah That's what I hate about the t5's they are high output but still don't penetrate well. what cfl bulb do I need for flowering? 6700k?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks I love that movie.

Use 2700K or 3100K CFL bulbs for flower or a mix of 2700K and 6400K

6400K or Daylight CFL's are blue spectrum more suited for veg and 2700K are red looking more suited for flowering.

Turn the two on next to each other and the difference is distinguished quickly.


I'm so psyched about switching to DWC. I'm having fungus gnat larvae problems in my LA's that are finishing soon  Must be from the flood soggy soil attracted them.

I thought I nutrient burned two of my LA's(which was weird because others are same age and same strength and no signs of burn at all they actually still look hungry.) Turns out these larvae are eating my roots and it shows in the leaves like nute burn or a deficiencies.

Have to go back to work tomorrow. Will pick up some mosquito dunks hopefully tomorrow and maybe some axamax if budget allows I may just have to use the little bit of azamax I have left.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 18, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Thanks I love that movie.
> 
> Use 2700K or 3100K CFL bulbs for flower or a mix of 2700K and 6400K
> 
> ...


sweet can't wait to go get them. do you suggest I get some reflectors as well? like the clamp on work light kind?

That is why I'm so hesitant to do a soil grow, haven't had a bug problem yet and don't wanna have to deal with one. mosquito dunks??


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Where do you buy that ? online? I'm thinking of trying out humbolt nutes next go. but I'm also contemplating a soil grow as well so who the hell knows.


Here is their web site:

http://extremegrowing.com/web/content/category/6/25/42/


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Here is their web site:
> 
> http://extremegrowing.com/web/content/category/6/25/42/


Very, tempting dude. there site says one of my local stores carries it so I'm definitely gonna go down and look at it in person.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 18, 2011)

4/18/11 UDATE: once again the buds have gotten huge over night. had to raise the lights up due to the buds growing so much over night they where touching the bulbs! beautiful can't wait to see some beautiful crystals start forming. 

On a side note does anybody know how to make Butane Honey Oil??? I've seen the youtube videos of how to make the extractor and all but nobody is real specific on how much to pack in etc etc. any help much appreciated. definitely going to get the most out of every single part of these plants.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> sweet can't wait to go get them. do you suggest I get some reflectors as well? like the clamp on work light kind?
> 
> That is why I'm so hesitant to do a soil grow, haven't had a bug problem yet and don't wanna have to deal with one. mosquito dunks??


I've only used those reflectors that come with them for a short amount of time. So much of the bulb is up in the reflector and I think they do better without it. Just keep them close and watch them.

Not sure about the butane honey oil thing.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 19, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I've only used those reflectors that come with them for a short amount of time. So much of the bulb is up in the reflector and I think they do better without it. Just keep them close and watch them.
> 
> Not sure about the butane honey oil thing.


Yeah, makes sense. I'll just take the reflector off of them, don't want any hot spots anyway. 

Youtube it, I'm definitely going to try it out. That honey is usually 80 to 90 percent pure THC !


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 19, 2011)

Already getting a little frosty! Doubling in size every day if this keeps up I should have a massive harvest.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 19, 2011)

4/19/2011 UDATE: having to steadily move the lights up a link or two every day, hope this stretch stops soon. Buds are getting bigger every day and absolutely no problems so far. 
bout to storm, hopefully the power doesn't go off again before the lights turn off for the day. 

Temp: 75-78 (need to get the temps down so I can get the purple color in them)
RH : 10-16%
PH : 6.3 (res was also about a gallon low, added two ml of nutes to res recheck and lower to 5.7)


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 19, 2011)

*Looking good! Might wanna bend and tuck some of those shade leaves so the light will get the lower buds a little better tho*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SncFkv7hNek&NR=1

Butane honey oil (I didnt make it, just a video on how to do it)


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking good! Might wanna bend and tuck some of those shade leaves so the light will get the lower buds a little better tho*


Ten four bluberry, In fact while its fresh in my mind i'll go do that now. thanks!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 20, 2011)

4/20! Hope everyone is toking away this fine day.

Had a nice wake and bake before heading into the grow room this morning. Tucked a few more leaves and cut a couple off because they where depriving the lower buds of light. 

I started this grow with two strong plants and two runty plants. One of the runts is taller than the two strong ones but that last runt is only half the size of the other girls and has horrible bud production on the main colas. hopefully these CFL bulbs im putting in will catch her up. going to dedicate two bulbs just to that plant. IF she doesnt catch up and ends up with nothing but popcorn nugs I'll just use the entire plant with the rest of the trimmings for BHO. 

The rest of the girls have very nice bud production and I'm predicting very dense nugs out of them.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 20, 2011)

Looking good bro. Those CFL's should help for sure. Happy 420, I'm sick as a dog on my favorite holiday. I took off work today, I just went down and snipped a small bud off one of the LA's to smoke with the wife tonight. 

Those are going to be some nice buds bro. IDK If your like me but I get so impatient when they start packing on weight, but I still never harvest early hehe. They'll be ripe before you know it.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey bro I just ran across this thread thought I'd link it for you, See what we are in store for later.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/377877-raspberry-cough-day-38-flower.html


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 21, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking good bro. Those CFL's should help for sure. Happy 420, I'm sick as a dog on my favorite holiday. I took off work today, I just went down and snipped a small bud off one of the LA's to smoke with the wife tonight.
> 
> Those are going to be some nice buds bro. IDK If your like me but I get so impatient when they start packing on weight, but I still never harvest early hehe. They'll be ripe before you know it.


 ouch sorry to hear that bro, I had to work today and it sucked. yearning for weed the entire day. howd the la woman turn out? 

Trust me I'll never harvest early. I will immediately make hash or bho upon trimming the buds etc but ill wait for a proper dry and cure before sampling.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 21, 2011)

Surprisingly the small buds I snipped at day 41 got me more baked then the regs I have. Yeah never harest early or you will always wonder "what if...?"

Things are looking good bro, took some cuts tonight. Put a dehumidifier in the flower room. Going to get some ass and get some sleep. Keep it GREEN!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 22, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Surprisingly the small buds I snipped at day 41 got me more baked then the regs I have. Yeah never harest early or you will always wonder "what if...?"
> 
> Things are looking good bro, took some cuts tonight. Put a dehumidifier in the flower room. Going to get some ass and get some sleep. Keep it GREEN!


Lol, I get the what if i could get an even larger harvest next time feeling. tis how I end up growing more and more each time.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 22, 2011)

4/22/11 UPDATE: Tax refund came in so it looks like I'm finally buying the cfl bulbs today and maybe a few more things for the grow room while im at it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 22, 2011)

CRAP!!! so I think I have a hermie. the plant in the back right corner is runtier than the rest with very little pistil development and one branch there is a very very tiny ball. anybody have any input? 
is it to early to tell at this point? should i wait before pulling it out ???


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 22, 2011)

*Patience Grasshopper! **The part that the pistil comes out of swells up and can look like a ball. I would wait another day or so and see if they cluster up. You will definitely know if they are seeds if they cluster*.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep have patience you will know before it's too late. I've never had a hermie. I have had a few males though and the their "sex parts" LOL will be easy to identify when they mature more.

If your in doubt if it's a pollen sack. Wait..

I hope it's not bro and your probably good lol. I been thinking my RBC mother is a male/hermie lol but I see some pre female flowers. The thing that sucks about it is I won't know if she is for sure until I flower the clones.

Keep your head up bro.

I smoking some Sour Diesel for ya.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 22, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Patience Grasshopper! **The part that the pistil comes out of swells up and can look like a ball. I would wait another day or so and see if they cluster up. You will definitely know if they are seeds if they cluster*.


 yeah I talked myself down and decided to wait. more than likely its just the runt of the litter so to speak. bought a cfl bulb just for it hopefully an extra bulb dedicated to it will help it catch back up


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 22, 2011)

pics niko lol havent talked to you in a while my friend, but i am pretty good at spotting a hermie early if you post some good pics i could prably help you out a bit man.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah I think it just may be a runt. the way its looking that whole plant will end up being popcorn bud and being made into bho or hash. hopefully having one dedicated cfl bulb plus the eight t5 bulbs will help it catch up. 

I'm picking up a quarter ounce of Green Crack tomorrow! If not that then probably an eight of rhino and an eight of sour diesel (which is my favorite btw.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 22, 2011)

So Today I picked up 3 cfl bulbs to throw in the flower room to help em along. suppose to be 1600 lumens per bulb so hopefully an extra 4200 lumens in the flower room will make a difference come harvest time. 

Also today I swung by "the gaspipe" and bought a really nice scale, J roller and some sort of hemp papers. And tomorrow im buying some patio furniture for the sole purpose of sitting on my balcony and smoking a J.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 22, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> yeah I think it just may be a runt. the way its looking that whole plant will end up being popcorn bud and being made into bho or hash. hopefully having one dedicated cfl bulb plus the eight t5 bulbs will help it catch up.
> 
> I'm picking up a quarter ounce of Green Crack tomorrow! If not that then probably an eight of rhino and an eight of sour diesel (which is my favorite btw.


 nice man i have had some runts for sure smallest plant i had was dwarfed from burnt roots and it was only 6" tall and the single nug it pulled was a 1/4 o dried it was hilarious here is a pic lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> nice man i have had some runts for sure smallest plant i had was dwarfed from burnt roots and it was only 6" tall and the single nug it pulled was a 1/4 o dried it was hilarious here is a pic lol


DUDE, sorry I bought a wii last night and didnt really pay attention to the computer, my shitty camera wont focus well enough to get a pic of what I'm talking about. but that one does have alot more pistils today so I think im probably okay. you growing anything lately?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 23, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> nice man i have had some runts for sure smallest plant i had was dwarfed from burnt roots and it was only 6" tall and the single nug it pulled was a 1/4 o dried it was hilarious here is a pic lol


Dude, I'll be ecstatic if each of my nine main colas yields a quarter ounce. That is pretty hilarious though. what strain was it?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 23, 2011)

Should be a nice yield bro. My smallest plant(is tiny cause it had very few roots before I threw it in the flower room) It is about 6-7" tall with 3 main colas probably yield around 9-10 g's dried. It smells the best out of all of them lol and has so few leaves that the buds and leaves are all frosted


----------



## GanjaFresh (Apr 23, 2011)

talk about wild


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> DUDE, sorry I bought a wii last night and didnt really pay attention to the computer, my shitty camera wont focus well enough to get a pic of what I'm talking about. but that one does have alot more pistils today so I think im probably okay. you growing anything lately?


 haha i got you man new wii gaming all night, thats good its looking better i had one that looked just like a male in early flower and come to find out it was just some weird deformity she ended up flowering out nicely. ya i got my grow up and going again with some more equipment now here is a current pic. 


Niko Bellick said:


> Dude, I'll be ecstatic if each of my nine main colas yields a quarter ounce. That is pretty hilarious though. what strain was it?


 that one was a white widow i now got bubba kush going too.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Nice setup there. What size are those flood tables? and What kind of wattage are you running?

What Wii Games did you get Niko?

Any pictures are better than none 

All mine suck under the HPS.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 23, 2011)

Nevermind that post dr I've seen your thread before lol. This Sour Diesel got me feeling right, Hope all is well Niko.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 23, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Nevermind that post dr I've seen your thread before lol. This Sour Diesel got me feeling right, Hope all is well Niko.


 haha no prob all is explained in my thread.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah I just read through your current. I forgot I had seen your previous setup and that they were 2x4 trays and 400's.

Curious to see how those Bubba Kush turn out never smoked or grew that strain.

I'm getting some tangerine dream tomorrow


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 24, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Nevermind that post dr I've seen your thread before lol. This Sour Diesel got me feeling right, Hope all is well Niko.


 Old school mario bros games actually. Thought id swing through before I go to work and say hi to you guys. should be out of work and have some pics posted by three or four for everyone plus I can see if the extra light is helping the runt


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 24, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> haha i got you man new wii gaming all night, thats good its looking better i had one that looked just like a male in early flower and come to find out it was just some weird deformity she ended up flowering out nicely. ya i got my grow up and going again with some more equipment now here is a current pic.
> 
> that one was a white widow i now got bubba kush going too.


very nice looking set up as always bro, cant wait til I have enough room to work with that many plants!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 24, 2011)

Quick update before work. 

plants still growing around two inches a day, really shoulda done a scrog or something (you were right bluberry) Changed res last night as they are now using up three gallons every two days or so. will post pics this afternoon when the lights are on. hope everyone has a great day, Peace.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 24, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Quick update before work.
> 
> plants still growing around two inches a day, really shoulda done a scrog or something (you were right bluberry) Changed res last night as they are now using up three gallons every two days or so. will post pics this afternoon when the lights are on. hope everyone has a great day, Peace.


*Ready for some pics.





*
*Yea, I think a Scrog with a MH/HPS light and you would have a great yield. Where there is a will there is a way. I'm happy with mine so far.*
*It's a learning experience though. I'd rep ya if I could!*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 24, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ready for some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, I keep trying to plus rep the three or so guys actually following this journal but it wont let me either. 

At home on lunch right now, by three thirty ill have the last two cfl bulbs in there and some decent pics. found that if i put the magnifying glass over the camera lens you can get pretty decent pics. Trust me I know, my 1000 watt had a nl x bb at three feet tall in a month. hoping these buds will start to get a blueish tint to them in another week or two.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 24, 2011)

Lunch Update: Found a crate today! going to bring it home and start work on some kind of grow box. I think if i turn it on its side itll be long and wide enough for some type of S.O.G grow. anyways back work for another hour and then spark a J and work on the grow room.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 24, 2011)

new pics, hope yall enjoy let me know what you think.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 24, 2011)

Mmmmm going to be some dank. I hope they get the blue tint too! How low are your temps with lights off? My temps get around 63-65 and my largest of the 5 LA Woman's the tops leaves have a purplish/blue tint.

Getting some Bubbleberry tonight never had it but they said it was straight purple lol so we'll see I'll get some pics of it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 25, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Mmmmm going to be some dank. I hope they get the blue tint too! How low are your temps with lights off? My temps get around 63-65 and my largest of the 5 LA Woman's the tops leaves have a purplish/blue tint.
> 
> Getting some Bubbleberry tonight never had it but they said it was straight purple lol so we'll see I'll get some pics of it.


 Yup already the side buds are growing more with those cfl bulbs helping em along. My temps only get around 70 to 68 at night. Gotta find a way to get them lower, especially the res as ideally it should be 58 to 60 degrees to keep the roots happy. Ive heard alota good about the LA Woman and can't go wrong with nice blue buds.

Man I want some real blueberry as well, My guy fell thru on the Green Crack, ended up with some Blue Velvet which is good except it leaves a floral aftertaste which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 25, 2011)

4/25/11 Update: Came home to my Pitt sleeping beneath the grow lights enjoying the warmth. With the addition of three cfl bulbs the lower buds are already perking up and getting some noticeable added growth. I think I might just get an oz per plant if this all turns out well. 

I hate to sound like one of those stoners that thinks he is smarter when he smokes but....last night after a couple bowls I started designing a grow box that holds four trays with ten plants in each tray for a perpetual grow. Even managed to do the math so I know how many cfm I need to move through that box as well as additional compartments on top for a mother plant and a clone box. In fact I think I will roll a couple J's and sit on the balcony while I put the finishing touches on my design. Peace.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds good on the design bro. I did some topping tonight on one of the Ice. My pit loves to lay in front of heaters, lights etc. for warmth lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 25, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Sounds good on the design bro. I did some topping tonight on one of the Ice. My pit loves to lay in front of heaters, lights etc. for warmth lol


 Oh wow, now that i'm stoned again I realize my last post was retarded. 

Dude, you have a pitt? I've got a gotti and watchdog male. 22 inch head 23 inch chest but still kind of tall like a staffordshire. Alas, I am stoned and tend to rant


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 26, 2011)

Pic Update 4/26/11 next time I'll put a lighter next to the buds so everyone can have a size comparison.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 26, 2011)

My pit is small she was runt of the litter. Great dog though, Been through a lot she's nine now(Missy). She has a lot of Staffordshire too.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 26, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> My pit is small she was runt of the litter. Great dog though, Been through a lot she's nine now(Missy). She has a lot of Staffordshire too.


 thats cool bro, I think staffordshire looks better than the short stocky pits. anyways....check those pics out lol


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah staffordshire are the better looking traits IMO.

Yeah the RBC's are looking great bro. They just keep getting bigger and bigger.

I bought some AN Overdrive today for the LA's in flower.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 27, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah staffordshire are the better looking traits IMO.
> 
> Yeah the RBC's are looking great bro. They just keep getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> I bought some AN Overdrive today for the LA's in flower.


 Yup, the hairs are starting to turn from white to a caramel color  seems to be no more leaf and stem growth and all bud production. Those cfl bulbs are pushing the lower buds along nicely.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 27, 2011)

4/27/11 Update: Noticed today that some of the hairs on the underside of the buds are turning a caramel/brown color. Just about a month into flower, seems abit early as this is an 10 to 11 week strain. If anybody has any input or opinions let me know.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 27, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah staffordshire are the better looking traits IMO.
> 
> Yeah the RBC's are looking great bro. They just keep getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> I bought some AN Overdrive today for the LA's in flower.


*I am using AN Overdrive as well. I added some last rez change and can see a noticeable size increase in the buds. Gettin fat!*
*I am in week 5 and ready to see these babies explode *


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I just mixed some overdrive up with fox farm's tiger bloom. Do you use your regular flower nutes full strength with the OD? I used the OD at 1/2 strength for first feed to see how it goes.

Seems normal to me about the hairs turning colors already, Mine changed about 20 days in and it's a little shorter flower time.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 28, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah I just mixed some overdrive up with fox farm's tiger bloom. Do you use your regular flower nutes full strength with the OD? I used the OD at 1/2 strength for first feed to see how it goes.
> 
> Seems normal to me about the hairs turning colors already, Mine changed about 20 days in and it's a little shorter flower time.


 Thanks just hoping the buds pack on some more wait in the next forty odd days. whats the ingredients in the final phase that he gave you? curious to know if its similar to final flush.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 28, 2011)

4/28/11 Update: some of the fan leaves are starting to hook, I'm thinking either cal mag or the roots are getting to wet or too dry. I noticed the res was about 2 gallons low again.
Got some ph'd water getting cold in the fridge before I top the res off. Otherwise all the main colas are roughly the length of a large Bic lighter and getting bigger. 

Temps:78-70
RH : 15%
PH : 5.8
Projected flush date: 6/01/11
Projected harvest date:6/14/11


On a side note I'm suppose to be getting some G13 to smoke this weekend. from what I read it should be a fun time....but then again when isn't smoking fun? when it's schwagg that's when...if any marijuana should be illegal it is Schwagg.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 28, 2011)

If I could just figure out how to set this camera to 'macro' you guys would have some decent bud porn. Picture five is of my wee lil runt in the back, has it's own cfl for the main cola as well as the t5's and I still don't think it's going to amount to more than a few grams at harvest. hope you guys can see all those frosty sugar leaves!


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking great bro, What does the Macro setting do?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 28, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Looking great bro, What does the Macro setting do?


 I think it was bluberry who said that it would bring a much clearer focus to the picture. Your rbc budding yet?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2011)

No buds yet, some pre flowers. It should start soon. I need to look back and find out how long it's been in there lol I have it all documented but I'm always to tired and busy in the garden to look back at notes. I'll snap some more pics of it tonight and post them up.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 28, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> No buds yet, some pre flowers. It should start soon. I need to look back and find out how long it's been in there lol I have it all documented but I'm always to tired and busy in the garden to look back at notes. I'll snap some more pics of it tonight and post them up.


 Ohh okay, seems like theyve been in there a few weeks. new pics sound great.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 28, 2011)

*Looking good Niko! On my camera, I go to the menu, then shooting mode and click on macro setting. It may be different on your camera but it should be close to the same way. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 28, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking good Niko! On my camera, I go to the menu, then shooting mode and click on macro setting. It may be different on your camera but it should be close to the same way. *


 couldn't figure it out. I got as far as getting the saved pic zoomed in and focused but couldnt transfer it to the laptop as im alil on the toasted side at the moment haha


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 29, 2011)

4/29/11 Update: Day 33 of 12/12 and more of the hairs are starting to turn a nice caramel color. Seems like I have a nutrient imbalance so I mixed up a fresh batch of nutes and will change the res this afternoon. I've resigned myself to changing the res weekly for these last four weeks as it seems to be the only way to keep it balanced. 

In related news, it seems I'll have a garage soon to grow in. I'm thinking of building a room within the garage to keep my grow away from prying eyes. Definitely going to be some sort of perpetual grow I.E s.o.g in a flood and drain or dwc set up. Definitely going to get a strain that has a shorter flower time, if anybody has suggestions for a strain then I'm all ears.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 29, 2011)

*Your hairs are supposed to turn a caramel color. They start off white and turn amber, red, caramel, brown or whatever color you wanna call it. But once about 3/4 of the hairs are that color then it is about time to harvest. I change my rez water about every 2 weeks as long as it's not too nasty in there. I don't add any nutes during this time, just pH'd water and then when I change rez is when I add the nutes back in. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 29, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Your hairs are supposed to turn a caramel color. They start off white and turn amber, red, caramel, brown or whatever color you wanna call it. But once about 3/4 of the hairs are that color then it is about time to harvest. I change my rez water about every 2 weeks as long as it's not too nasty in there. I don't add any nutes during this time, just pH'd water and then when I change rez is when I add the nutes back in. *


 Lol, I know they are suppose to change colors. It just suprised me as my last grow didn't really do to much color changing. still seems abit early for the hairs to be changing. I've noticed that on a couple of the main buds the hairs on the underside are already at 80 percent caramel reddish color. Hoping this means I'll finish in sooner than ten weeks. whata think?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 29, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Your hairs are supposed to turn a caramel color. They start off white and turn amber, red, caramel, brown or whatever color you wanna call it. But once about 3/4 of the hairs are that color then it is about time to harvest. I change my rez water about every 2 weeks as long as it's not too nasty in there. I don't add any nutes during this time, just pH'd water and then when I change rez is when I add the nutes back in. *


 Yeah I try to do it every two weeks but they seem to drink around two gallons every three days. So now I just change it once a week hoping that the abundance of fresh nutrients will keep pushing them to add weight. This is the first harvest that It looks like wont end up male or cut down early do to maintenance people coming in. I know whatever I harvest in the end will be only maybe half of what I could've gotten with 1000 watt hid but I'm still going to be pretty happy with it.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hard to say. Sativas usually are a 10-12 weeks flowering strain. My Indicas are a 8-9 week flower and are only about 10-15% colored. 
I would think that yours would need at least 9 weeks to be done*. *It's not too soon to get colored hairs tho. 
Each strain is different in appearance and characteristics. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 29, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Hard to say. Sativas usually are a 10-12 weeks flowering strain. My Indicas are a 8-9 week flower and are only about 10-15% colored.
> I would think that yours would need at least 9 weeks to be done*. *It's not too soon to get colored hairs tho.
> Each strain is different in appearance and characteristics. *


 Yeah, I think I'll stick to my harvest date of 6/14 or when I notice that the hairs start to curl back and die alil. definitely going indica next grow as I would've been halfway done at this point haha.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah my rule of thumb is indica dom's 2 month flower/ sativa dom's 3 month flower.

It'll be worth it when you get the uppity soaring sativa high though 


Looking good bro. I'm going to start flushing my LA's in next 3-4 days. I fed them good with tiger bloom and overdrive tonight. Going to hit the RBC with a weak tiger bloom mix tomorrow see If I can push them a long a little bit.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 30, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah my rule of thumb is indica dom's 2 month flower/ sativa dom's 3 month flower.
> 
> It'll be worth it when you get the uppity soaring sativa high though
> 
> ...


 how long you going to flush for? still gonna buy a green light and harvest in the dark?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 30, 2011)

4/30/11 Update: Did a res change yesterday as well as mixed up more rhizotonic to foliar feed with. Gave them a good misting five minutes before the lights came on. I noticed all the main colas have started to grow together with the closest bud below it making for some nice top's. Trimmed off a couple of rogue fan leaves that were blocking precious lumen filled light from getting to the bud, if nothing else this strain should produce a ton of sugary trim for whatever I decide to do with it. 

Starting to work on a box to dry them in so that I'll still be able to work in the grow room without disturbing the process. Also bought a foot tall eight inch wide glass jar for the cure as well as a hygrometer to stick in there so I can keep track of the moisture levels. Not much to do but sit around and watch the grass grow (pun intended) for another month and a half.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any input on what ratio to go with when looking at the trichomes? Im reading that when you harvest them with more clear than milky or amber in the trichs that you get more of an uppity high as opposed to harvesting when they are more milky and amber and getting that down feeling? any input would be great. I prefer the uppity high myself which is why im contemplating changing my plan of attack when it comes to how soon I should harvest.


----------



## LunaSetti (Apr 30, 2011)

I harvest mine when they are mostly cloudy with just a few amber. If you harvest when the trichs are clear, it isn't quite ready yet. The amber color gives you that 'couch lock' stone. I'm with you, I prefer a more up buzz than the couch lock, but too, it really depends on the strain you are growing. If you are going to grow that strain continually, experiment with harvest times. I have an indica that I harvest when the trichs are milky and it ALWAYS gives off that couch lock effect anyhow, it doesn't seem to matter when it's harvested. I just know that strain is a night time smoke. Seeing as how RC is predom. sativa, you should more of that head effect anyway, I'd wait or pick a small bud off the bottom now and try it.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with the above post.


Yeah I'm going to use green lights and harvest in the dark. I'm going to flush up until the chop as I started the heavy feeding a little late at week 7


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 30, 2011)

*I could be wrong but I thought I remember reading that when about 5-10% of the trichs are milky is the time to chop. *
*Or about 3/4 of the pistils turning amber. I don't think any of your buds will be ready this early tho. What week are you in? 4?*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 30, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I could be wrong but I thought I remember reading that when about 5-10% of the trichs are milky is the time to chop. *
> *Or about 3/4 of the pistils turning amber. I don't think any of your buds will be ready this early tho. What week are you in? 4?*


 Lol, yes week 4. and nope wasn't thinking of chopping early just that with that new found knoweldge in hand that i may want harvest at week eight or nine as compared to week ten or eleven. I wish at least one was but the closest one only really has three hairs that are even halfway brown.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 30, 2011)

Mmmm, chappeles show and a blunt.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 1, 2011)

5/1/11 Update: Most of the buds now have at least half of there hairs turning caramel and some have turned all the way and curled back against the bud. Gave them a good squeeze and they feel dense as hell, should be a nice weight when its done. Picture update coming soon


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I discovered the Macro setting on the wifes camera. Sadly the pics are still lacking in quality but you guys can get the gist. Tell me what you think folks.


----------



## BluBerry (May 1, 2011)

*Looks good! Those pistils/hairs that I see are nice and white. Just the way they should be at that stage. *
*Pics a little blurry tho. Little practice. Lol!*


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 1, 2011)

Wow those buds are growing bro! Keep up the good work and your going be smoking some dank for a good while, unless of course it's spoken for.

Pictures look better, not that blurry I use a 12MP and can't hold the damn thing steady to get good pics LOL.

My RBC in flower is starting to form buds finally lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 1, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looks good! Those pistils/hairs that I see are nice and white. Just the way they should be at that stage. *
> *Pics a little blurry tho. Little practice. Lol!*


 Thanks, my fav is the pic of the main bud it is huge gonna save that one for myself. they just started to get a nice color on them, bout to have to hide the scissors getting itchy pruning fingers haha


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 1, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Wow those buds are growing bro! Keep up the good work and your going be smoking some dank for a good while, unless of course it's spoken for.
> 
> Pictures look better, not that blurry I use a 12MP and can't hold the damn thing steady to get good pics LOL.
> 
> My RBC in flower is starting to form buds finally lol.


 Haha, well All the trim and super small buds will become butter. The remaining main colas and popcorn buds Im going to keep most of but I do have a few friends who are fighting each other to get it from me. Promised everyone I would throw a party once its all dried and cured. 

Don't worry shell be full of thick buds soon enough


----------



## BluBerry (May 2, 2011)

*Don't let the itch get ya! Lol..*
*Good things come to those who wait! Patience Grasshopper!*
*As far as people wanting your buds. I don't tell anyone about the grow, but if I did then I would sell them a bud. *
*Popcorn buds smoke as well as big buds. *
*I have $1000 in my setup and not giving anything away. Lol..*
*Might smoke one with ya tho! *
*You tell someone, who tells some, who tells 5 people, who tell 5 more. Trust no one.*
*Before you know it, everybody knows about your grow and the cops come knocking on your door. Not Cool!*
*Just my 2 cents, but the only people I tell are here on this site. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Don't let the itch get ya! Lol..*
> *Good things come to those who wait! Patience Grasshopper!*
> *As far as people wanting your buds. I don't tell anyone about the grow, but if I did then I would sell them a bud. *
> *Popcorn buds smoke as well as big buds. *
> ...


 let me rephrase that, with the exception of this site and my pothead best friend the three or four close friends that know i smoke and have a "hookup" (that hookup being myself lol) think that a guy owes me money and is paying me back in bud Haha. The only way the wife agrees to me growing weed is if I keep it a secret, plus with the draconian laws in Texas I damn well better keep it a secret lest I end up doing twenty four a couple of plants. Don't worry there will not be an early harvest for me, smells to amazing to ruin em by chopping early.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

5/2/11 Update: Seems has if the smell has kicked in overnight with the RBC, I came home and it was like pepe le pew in the old cartoons very intoxicating. The runt of the group is almost level with the rest of the canopy though its main cola is still only the size of some of the popcorn buds on the others but oh well. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for ph during flower? By this I mean should it be higher or lower? Ive always kept it around 5.8 in past grows but this one I started keeping it closer to 6.2 during flower and they seem to like it but I wonder if it where alil higher if it would help the nutrient uptake at all. 

On a mildly hilarious side note my wife always calls our weed my glaucoma meds. Today my mom calls and says my brother has the beginnings of it and my grandfather has a history of it and that I should get checked out. At least if I do I can fill my own prescriptions haha. Off to try and get some in focus bud shots. Peace.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

frosty frosty buds


----------



## Lt. Dan (May 2, 2011)

Looking good! I can almost smell them here


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 2, 2011)

OMG those buds look great bro! I can't wait to smell that aroma... MMMmmmmMMmm


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> Looking good! I can almost smell them here


 Dude you and everyone on my floor, no really gonna get some of that gel friday to get rid of the stank.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> OMG those buds look great bro! I can't wait to smell that aroma... MMMmmmmMMmm


dude I bury my nose in a bud at least twice a day and soak up that dank fruity smell. Every grow I get closer to that cannabis cup type bag appeal. Thankfully you can look forward to a low leaf on bud ratio (at least for the main colas) so trimming shouldn't take more than say twelve hours or so (least it does for me, im ocd about manicuring my bud.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Great looking budz Niko!!*


 I try, couldn't do it without a few of yall dropping by and lending me knowledge


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 2, 2011)

Random thought update: I could put a Y splitter in each of my work lights and run two bulbs per socket. two 105 watt 2700k cfl bulbs times 3 will give me 37800 lumens plus whats already coming out of the eight T5's. that should help those lower buds along alil bit.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 2, 2011)

Yeah get Y splitters, I need to pick some up to. Their like $2.54ea at home depot.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 3, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah get Y splitters, I need to pick some up to. Their like $2.54ea at home depot.


Definitely will, probably this Friday. Every extra watt helps.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 3, 2011)

Yes Sir! I'm so tired tonight work was abnormally tiring.

Hope those buds are filling out.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 3, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yes Sir! I'm so tired tonight work was abnormally tiring.
> 
> Hope those buds are filling out.


 Tell me about it, my day off and I spend 6 hours tracking down a mystery noise in my mother in laws car. 

Yes sir they are, the main colas are starting to grow into the lower buds forming nice fat long dank dank buds. Smells sorta skunky from afar then you bury your noise in it and out comes a sweet fruity smell. Getting some bud off my friend tonight to tide me over for the next month or so when I can load the bong with my stuff. I'm guessing yours are starting to fill out now?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 3, 2011)

Yeah LA's are almost finished and the RBC in there is starting to form buds. Have 6 RBC clones rooting, The strongest 3-4 will go into flower in 3 weeks or so. Also the topped Ice with 6 main colas will go into flower around the same time or maybe a week or two after. Try and finish them around the same time. I have some TD clones coming will be making mothers of them and those and Ice will be the next batch going in flower.

May have some Utopia Haze coming too.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 3, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah LA's are almost finished and the RBC in there is starting to form buds. Have 6 RBC clones rooting, The strongest 3-4 will go into flower in 3 weeks or so. Also the topped Ice with 6 main colas will go into flower around the same time or maybe a week or two after. Try and finish them around the same time. I have some TD clones coming will be making mothers of them and those and Ice will be the next batch going in flower.
> 
> May have some Utopia Haze coming too.


 sorry bro im tired as hell, what is TD? I really need to start keeping mother plants so I don't have to keep starting from seed. are all these clones going to be in the hydro set up or soil?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 3, 2011)

Tangerine Dream 2010 cup winner 

Hydro


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 4, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Tangerine Dream 2010 cup winner
> 
> Hydro


 Damn, that does sound good. whats the genetics?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 4, 2011)

5/4/11 Update: Cleaned out and set up my yeast co2 generator last night. Completely forgot about the benefits of C02 during flower, should help em pack on the extra weight. Buds are getting wider and denser with the hairs turning a burnt orange/caramel color. 

PH is a constant 5.8 (Have to adjust daily as they keep drinking more and more) Temps are 73 in the day and 68 at night with a steady 16 percent rh.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 4, 2011)

http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=2464&cat=413&page=1 been reading alot about this stuff. Its from reputable nutrient company. Any opinions would be much appreciated before I go spending 32 bucks for 8oz's


----------



## BluBerry (May 4, 2011)

*Thats high for that small bottle. Would have to work miracles. *
*Might be better to find seeds that are of purple pheno. It's more of a genetic thing. *
*Google it and read the reviews from people who have used it. *


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 4, 2011)

Never heard of it. RBC should have a bluish/purple tint toward the end with lower night temps. I don't think I would spend that much for it. I bought a liter of AN's overdrive for $40 and it seems be doing it's job.


----------



## BluBerry (May 4, 2011)

*Are you running AN nutes or just the Overdrive?*
*I'm using Sensi Grow/Bloom A & B plus additives*
*I have noticed a difference in bud growth since using the Overdrive for the past week or two. Very pleased so far!!*
*It doesn't change the color but helps the buds. *


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to be trying GH or AN nutes when I run out. I'm currently using Fox Farm nutes for grow and bloom and using the AN OD with FF Tiger Bloom.

I noticed a difference when adding Overdrive for sure though. It will also be used for now on in the last weeks of flower. May try other additives on a side by side comparison but will be using overdrive primarily.

How are you liking the Sensi A and B?

Hey Niko how tall are your RBC's? and how long did you let them go from germ to 12/12?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 4, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Thats high for that small bottle. Would have to work miracles. *
> *Might be better to find seeds that are of purple pheno. It's more of a genetic thing. *
> *Google it and read the reviews from people who have used it. *


 Yeah, rbc is spos to have bluish purple tints when in lower night temps. Having trouble getting the temps any lower at night so im thinking that stuff might help bring out the natural bluish tints.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 4, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I'm going to be trying GH or AN nutes when I run out. I'm currently using Fox Farm nutes for grow and bloom and using the AN OD with FF Tiger Bloom.
> 
> I noticed a difference when adding Overdrive for sure though. It will also be used for now on in the last weeks of flower. May try other additives on a side by side comparison but will be using overdrive primarily.
> 
> ...


 I'll remeasure when the lights come on but last week they where about 3 feet tall. I vegged for a month. I would say the stretch only added six to eight inches. As of the last week there hasnt been anymore vertical leaf growth just, theyve been putting all there energy into bud production. Should give you an idea of when your clones will start packing on weight.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 4, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Are you running AN nutes or just the Overdrive?*
> *I'm using Sensi Grow/Bloom A & B plus additives*
> *I have noticed a difference in bud growth since using the Overdrive for the past week or two. Very pleased so far!!*
> *It doesn't change the color but helps the buds. *


 Blu, as a guy that seems to be using all of the additives etc from AN could you please explain how to use the veg nutes and there additives and the same for the flower nutes if you dont mind. I understand the A and B parts easily. what I dont understand is all the additives and what each one does. I'd like to convert to AN nutes but ive been lazy about the research lol


----------



## BluBerry (May 5, 2011)

*My cooler is 100 Litres. I don't fill it completely but about 3/4 full.*
*Sensi Grow/Bloom A & B calls for 4 mL per Litre at full strength. I started out at 2mL per Litre and have worked up*
*I ordered all of my nutes from eBay. Cheaper than buying from AN. I'm pleased with the nutes and to me the price was not that bad.*

*Additives include:*
*B-52 - for vitamins (veg & flower)*
*Voo Doo Juice - healthy root growth promotion (veg & first 2 weeks of flower)*
*Big Bud Liquid - promotes bud growth (weeks 3-6 of flower)*
*Overdrive - Helps to pack weight on the buds (weeks 5-6 and then last 2 weeks of flower) I'm using for weeks 5-7 then water for week 8*
*Bud Candy - (flower) gives sugar to the plant and helps with a sweeter taste (I used it for 2 weeks and stopped using it because it was causing bad rez buildup)*
*It will give all bud the same flavor. My strain is supposed to have a sweet taste without it. *

*All of these get mixed at approx. 2mL per Litre and I mix them all together during rez change only. I do not add nutes throughout the week. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *My cooler is 100 Litres. I don't fill it completely but about 3/4 full.*
> *Sensi Grow/Bloom A & B calls for 4 mL per Litre at full strength. I started out at 2mL per Litre and have worked up*
> *I ordered all of my nutes from eBay. Cheaper than buying from AN. I'm pleased with the nutes and to me the price was not that bad.*
> 
> ...


 Dude, thank you. It was mainly names like "voodoo juice" that had me going wtf is that for? but reading this it sounds easy as can be. I'll check out ebay like you did and see if i can get em all for a decent price. Yeah I wanna use bud candy or some kind of carbohydrate but I don't want my roots getting all slimed up.


----------



## BluBerry (May 5, 2011)

*I see the benefit of Bud Candy for giving your plants sugar. But it is meant to make your bud taste better. Isn't that the reason we buy good seeds?*
*For the strain and flavor. *
*I think Bud Candy would be good for bagseed or something but not a good strain. It will make all strains taste about the same. *
*It stained my roots and caused bad buildup. Not for me. I bought only an 8 oz bottle of that and glad I didn't get a big one. *
*I research and read the reviews from other places than this site before I buy anything. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I see the benefit of Bud Candy for giving your plants sugar. But it is meant to make your bud taste better. Isn't that the reason we buy good seeds?*
> *For the strain and flavor. *
> *I think Bud Candy would be good for bagseed or something but not a good strain. It will make all strains taste about the same. *
> *It stained my roots and caused bad buildup. Not for me. I bought only an 8 oz bottle of that and glad I didn't get a big one. *
> *I research and read the reviews from other places than this site before I buy anything. *


 Yeah I realized the person who taught me to grow that actually uses the stuff uses it in soil so he doesn't have the issues us hydro guys have.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

Okay, so if you can tell from the pics there are weird orange spots on the sugar leaves of one of my girls. its just the sugar leaves on the main bud and only on one plant in the whole grow ( the same plant that always has random problems while the others don't. Don't know what this is. nutes are fresh, ph is good and the leaves actually feel normal and the spots are somewhat uniform on the leaves. dont know whether to call it a problem or just a weird genetic trait. need your guys opinions please, nvever seen this before.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 5, 2011)

Could it be heat stress? Are the leaves curling or anything? I know some of my strains like a very high pH, like almost 7.0, whereas others won't tolerate anything over 6.0. Some have no problems when temps soar and others show stress at 80 degrees. I'd also check the underside of the leaves for bugs. Are you noticing any abnormal coloring on the lowest part of the main stem (spots maybe)?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> Could it be heat stress? Are the leaves curling or anything? I know some of my strains like a very high pH, like almost 7.0, whereas others won't tolerate anything over 6.0. Some have no problems when temps soar and others show stress at 80 degrees. I'd also check the underside of the leaves for bugs. Are you noticing any abnormal coloring on the lowest part of the main stem (spots maybe)?


 Heat stress, no Im using floros and cfl. temps never get higher than 75. no leaf curl at all. They all seem to be happy with a ph of 5.8 its been as high as 6.4 with no problems. nothing on underside or any discoloration to speak of. I check daily for hermies and bugs and have neither. really dont know wtf is going on with it. seems healthy just weird spots. there was some tip burn on all the plants but it hasnt progressed in almost a week, just got the spots today or maybe yesterday


----------



## LunaSetti (May 5, 2011)

Could be a fluke thing. I've had heat stress using floros (t5's) and CFL's before, but usually that only exibits on the tips of the leaves. If they look healthy and you keep an eye on em daily I wouldn't worry unless it really starts spreading. How long before they are done?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> Could be a fluke thing. I've had heat stress using floros (t5's) and CFL's before, but usually that only exibits on the tips of the leaves. If they look healthy and you keep an eye on em daily I wouldn't worry unless it really starts spreading. How long before they are done?


 Uh if you go by the eleven week mark then around june 12th. gonna start flushing the last week of this month though.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 5, 2011)

My LA's have some bright orange round spots on the leaves around the buds. I think they want more food, Not sure though. I noticed my RBC's drink way more (in soil) than my Indica strains.

They also have a much larger root system than my Indicas of around the same age.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> My LA's have some bright orange round spots on the leaves around the buds. I think they want more food, Not sure though. I noticed my RBC's drink way more (in soil) than my Indica strains.
> 
> They also have a much larger root system than my Indicas of around the same age.


 Okay, next week I'll bring up the strength alil and see if they like it. I think its just that one plants pheno cuz none of the others freak out with every lil change like that one. 

Dude, I'm up to three gallons every two days in my res. Yup roots are massive on mine, they didnt all intertwine either they kinda grew into thick ropes and snake around the bottom of the res.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 5, 2011)

Yeah it's amazing how these sativa roots grow. The rule of thumb for soil is 1 gallon per month of growth and I had to transplant the RBC's from 3 gallon containers to 5 gallon at day 40 from the day I started germinating them. I see the RBC mom being a monster when she is flowered. She matured fast has a few long pistils under 24/0 of 250watt MH.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 5, 2011)

-stoneD-

How far is the nute sol./water from the bottom of your pots?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah it's amazing how these sativa roots grow. The rule of thumb for soil is 1 gallon per month of growth and I had to transplant the RBC's from 3 gallon containers to 5 gallon at day 40 from the day I started germinating them. I see the RBC mom being a monster when she is flowered. She matured fast has a few long pistils under 24/0 of 250watt MH.


God that is quick. There was a thread floating around on here awhile back where a guy decided to grow a tree indoors. He was using something like a 55 gallon pot with an even bigger tub for a res beneath it. 
Damn, imagine what shed do under a 1000 watt MH!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> -stoneD-
> 
> How far is the nute sol./water from the bottom of your pots?


 Lol me too just saw this (wake n bake, nap, smoke again) I keep ten gallons in my res which keeps the water about 3 to 4 inches from the bottom of the pots.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 5, 2011)

Awesome I was reading about experiments with raising the water level during veg and lowering during flower, how the plant reacts to it and increasing potency/yield. I can't find where I read this now though. I'll keep reading and let you know. Hell maybe you've read it before.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 5, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Awesome I was reading about experiments with raising the water level during veg and lowering during flower, how the plant reacts to it and increasing potency/yield. I can't find where I read this now though. I'll keep reading and let you know. Hell maybe you've read it before.


 Nope, havent read that before but it seems like I should have. Think I'll start looking for that thread too.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 6, 2011)

5/6/11 Update: Came home to more of those rust colored spots on the leaves. General consensus is that it's some type of deficiency so I did a res change and brought the nutes up to a heavy feeding schedule (24 teaspoons of A and B) Ph'd the water to exactly 5.8 and even brought the water level up alil closer to see if that helps. I cut off all the tips of leaves that had burn on them from earlier in the grow and made mental notes of where the rust colored spots are forming. Should Know in a day or two if theyre better or worse. 

The trichs are starting to get alil bit milky so hopefully another two to three weeks and I can start flushing.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

FLOWERING DAY 40. all the power to my grow room somehow got cut off last night, thankfully I always wake up at eight to crack the door and noticed nothing was on. Otherwise the smell seems to have intensified into a deeper more pungent berry smell when up close. Alot of the lower buds have more than half of there hairs turned a dark caramel color while less than a quarter of the hairs on the main colas have turned from white. Looks like shes definitely gonna go another 30 days if not more. 

I feel like these buds could be filling out better under HPS, anyone have good experiences with L.E.D ? considering it due to the long life and low heat of the lights.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 7, 2011)

Hey Niko. Be careful with LED's. Make sure you spend the money and buy a GOOD light with a GOOD warranty. A lot of the time, they say they have a long life, but I've had bad experiences with them, they are so expensive that right now I don't think they are worth it. They tend to fail after about a year (just in my experience), and I haven't had good luck finding one that compares to my CFL's or 600w HPS. They are low heat etc... I found for seedlings, this bulb http://www.tmart.com/E27-7W-85265V-6500K-80-LED-Bulb-Lamp_p102691.html really gives the plants a jumpstart, they love it. BUT, it is only 7w and you would need quite a few to sustain growth, and it stays very cool. I keep my seedlings under this for a few weeks in a SOLO cup before moving them. I was thinking if I could make a 'board' full of these, it would rock, but at $14.79 a pop... I didn't want to take the chance. The LED pannels on their site are junk so I wouldn't go with any of these, I would go with a min. 90w UFO with a good warranty.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> Hey Niko. Be careful with LED's. Make sure you spend the money and buy a GOOD light with a GOOD warranty. A lot of the time, they say they have a long life, but I've had bad experiences with them, they are so expensive that right now I don't think they are worth it. They tend to fail after about a year (just in my experience), and I haven't had good luck finding one that compares to my CFL's or 600w HPS. They are low heat etc... I found for seedlings, this bulb http://www.tmart.com/E27-7W-85265V-6500K-80-LED-Bulb-Lamp_p102691.html really gives the plants a jumpstart, they love it. BUT, it is only 7w and you would need quite a few to sustain growth, and it stays very cool. I keep my seedlings under this for a few weeks in a SOLO cup before moving them. I was thinking if I could make a 'board' full of these, it would rock, but at $14.79 a pop... I didn't want to take the chance. The LED pannels on their site are junk so I wouldn't go with any of these, I would go with a min. 90w UFO with a good warranty.


 Yeah I've been researching all morning and the general consensus is that its not worth it right now. Whats the most powerful cfl you can buy and still screw into a reg socket?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

Okay thought I'd throw up some pics. Please ignore the pig sty and tangled cords all over my grow room. the buds are actually about a half inch longer than the lighter i used for a reference. The back right plant I have officially decided to use solely for butter and bho as there are almost no trichs and the biggest bud is only the size of alil bud on one of the other girls. Chalk that one up to whatever you chalk a runt up to, had hopes when she hit the growth spurt and got level with the canopy but I don't predict anything significant from that one.


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

*Are you avoiding MH/HPS lights only because of the heat? That can be dealt with easily. And the electricity usage is not that expensive. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

Just so everybody knows, I plan to buy actual panda film next grow as well as organize my grow room better. I really am a better grower than what my grow room looks like I just tend to be a lazy ass stoner.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Are you avoiding MH/HPS lights only because of the heat? That can be dealt with easily. And the electricity usage is not that expensive. *


Yeah I sold my 1000 watt because I couldnt keep the temps under control in that small closet. Electricity was never bad for it either. Hopefully I'll have my room built inside the garage soon and can at least run 400's and use the t5's to maintain a couple of mums


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1588458View attachment 1588459View attachment 1588460View attachment 1588462View attachment 1588463View attachment 1588464View attachment 1588465View attachment 1588466View attachment 1588468View attachment 1588469View attachment 1588470View attachment 1588472View attachment 1588474View attachment 1588475View attachment 1588476View attachment 1588477View attachment 1588478View attachment 1588479Okay thought I'd throw up some pics. Please ignore the pig sty and tangled cords all over my grow room. the buds are actually about a half inch longer than the lighter i used for a reference. The back right plant I have officially decided to use solely for butter and bho as there are almost no trichs and the biggest bud is only the size of alil bud on one of the other girls. Chalk that one up to whatever you chalk a runt up to, had hopes when she hit the growth spurt and got level with the canopy but I don't predict anything significant from that one.


 Just realized that the stupid orange spots are probably calcium def. fresh nutes should help though


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

*The reason I ask is because I see like 3 or 4 different kind of lights in your setup. Meaning 3 or 4 plugs and wires versus using 1 light and 1 cord.*
*You are having to surround your plants with more light because the T5 and CFL don't penetrate as well as HID. *
*Just seems like more of a headache and more elecricity being used. *
*The ladies look awesome. No Doubt! But I just think that with your light setup. *
*A scrog would be great, since the light won't have to penetrate as much and no need to surround with other lighting.*
*Keep it low and wide and the light coverage is alot better. Just my 2 cents..*
*I'd give ya rep if I could..*


----------



## LunaSetti (May 7, 2011)

I have to agree with BluBerry on this one. I ALWAYS swore by CLF's. Then I looked at the energy consumption on all the bulbs and finally broke down and bought a 600W HPS, and I have to say the difference in yield was not even comparable. Heat was an issue for me (and it was a very scary transition), but a few inline fans corrected that. 
You can buy a 200W CFL that claims to give off 10k lumens, and says it is comparable to a 600W incandescent bulb. Check out 1000bulbs.com, they have a great selection, and each unit is loaded with info on color spectrums, lumen output, etc. 
It isn't any of my business, but what kind of budget are you working with? You have nothing to be ashamed of btw, your grow looks great! We all have different setups and try to things to see what works for us and our strains, so if the CFL's are workin for you stick with them! BUT if you only want to have to run ONE bulb, ONE cord, etc, go with an HPS. That was the issue for me, I had cords everywhere, socket spliters, etc, it just got out of control. It's almost addicting, how much more light can i add? Once you go HPS, you know you've found what you are looking for LOL. I can't stay in the room where my HPS is without sunglasses on! Its a CRAZY difference!


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah I sold my 1000 watt because I couldnt keep the temps under control in that small closet. Electricity was never bad for it either. Hopefully I'll have my room built inside the garage soon and can at least run 400's and use the t5's to maintain a couple of mums


*I think 600 w is the way to go. I'm using 400 w and doing fine but 600 would be better.*
*1000 w you have more issues than it's worth*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *The reason I ask is because I see like 3 or 4 different kind of lights in your setup. Meaning 3 or 4 plugs and wires versus using 1 light and 1 cord.*
> *You are having to surround your plants with more light because the T5 and CFL don't penetrate as well as HID. *
> *Just seems like more of a headache and more elecricity being used. *
> *The ladies look awesome. No Doubt! But I just think that with your light setup. *
> ...


 Dude trust me I'm kicking myself for not buying a trellace and going scrog. Next grow will either be perpetual sog or scrog with a minimal of 400 watts hid


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> I have to agree with BluBerry on this one. I ALWAYS swore by CLF's. Then I looked at the energy consumption on all the bulbs and finally broke down and bought a 600W HPS, and I have to say the difference in yield was not even comparable. Heat was an issue for me (and it was a very scary transition), but a few inline fans corrected that.
> You can buy a 200W CFL that claims to give off 10k lumens, and says it is comparable to a 600W incandescent bulb. Check out 1000bulbs.com, they have a great selection, and each unit is loaded with info on color spectrums, lumen output, etc.
> It isn't any of my business, but what kind of budget are you working with? You have nothing to be ashamed of btw, your grow looks great! We all have different setups and try to things to see what works for us and our strains, so if the CFL's are workin for you stick with them! BUT if you only want to have to run ONE bulb, ONE cord, etc, go with an HPS. That was the issue for me, I had cords everywhere, socket spliters, etc, it just got out of control. It's almost addicting, how much more light can i add? Once you go HPS, you know you've found what you are looking for LOL. I can't stay in the room where my HPS is without sunglasses on! Its a CRAZY difference!


*More plugs and cords is more of a fire hazard to me. That HPS is bright. Lol!*
*I had heat issues at first but then I bought a 435 CFM inline exhaust fan for bout $100 and have no issues ever since*
*I have a fan in the cab that circulates the air and my filter and exhaust fan keep it cool and smelling fresh. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> I have to agree with BluBerry on this one. I ALWAYS swore by CLF's. Then I looked at the energy consumption on all the bulbs and finally broke down and bought a 600W HPS, and I have to say the difference in yield was not even comparable. Heat was an issue for me (and it was a very scary transition), but a few inline fans corrected that.
> You can buy a 200W CFL that claims to give off 10k lumens, and says it is comparable to a 600W incandescent bulb. Check out 1000bulbs.com, they have a great selection, and each unit is loaded with info on color spectrums, lumen output, etc.
> It isn't any of my business, but what kind of budget are you working with? You have nothing to be ashamed of btw, your grow looks great! We all have different setups and try to things to see what works for us and our strains, so if the CFL's are workin for you stick with them! BUT if you only want to have to run ONE bulb, ONE cord, etc, go with an HPS. That was the issue for me, I had cords everywhere, socket spliters, etc, it just got out of control. It's almost addicting, how much more light can i add? Once you go HPS, you know you've found what you are looking for LOL. I can't stay in the room where my HPS is without sunglasses on! Its a CRAZY difference!


 Budget is not too much of an issue as I seem to be falling into money lately the problem is mainly the fiance. Right now I've started saving up to build a room within our garage with flood and drain tables proper ventilation a trimeter and either 400 or 600 watt HID. Trust me Ive now grown with everything but led's and I much prefer the HID. My sole mistake was buying a 1000 watter when I was a nube shoulda bought a 400 switchable and could be running it in my downsized closet space instead of Cfl and T5. I do like the T5 and will keep them but probably just to maintain a mother or clones.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *More plugs and cords is more of a fire hazard to me. That HPS is bright. Lol!*
> *I had heat issues at first but then I bought a 435 CFM inline exhaust fan for bout $100 and have no issues ever since*
> *I have a fan in the cab that circulates the air and my filter and exhaust fan keep it cool and smelling fresh. *


 Yeah I'm working on hanging the power strip to the wall in case of water leakage. Yeah no shit I stared at my 1000 watt once and went blind for a couple minutes. I'm actually talking to a guy on Craigs list right now about buying his carbon scrubber and two inline fans for my next grow.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I think 600 w is the way to go. I'm using 400 w and doing fine but 600 would be better.*
> *1000 w you have more issues than it's worth*


 Now with the 600 do they make a switchable ballast? or is it just hps or mh? If I went 0 veg S.O.G I could just buy a couple of 600 watt hps to hang over the flood tables. Good call bluberry


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

*WARNING: Be very fucking careful on Craigslist. There are alot of scams and setups. I deal alot with them for other things besides this issue.*
*They are undercover cops selling lights and grow kits. You meet them to purchase the stuff. *
*They already know you are growing since you are interested in that stuff.*
*They will tag ya. Be careful with that situation.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *WARNING: Be very fucking careful on Craigslist. There are alot of scams and setups. I deal alot with them for other things besides this issue.*
> *They are undercover cops selling lights and grow kits. You meet them to purchase the stuff. *
> *They already know you are growing since you are interested in that stuff.*
> *They will tag ya. Be careful with that situation.*


 Yeah I've sold stuff on Craigslist but never bought anything from them as Im paranoid about the popo. Id prbly be better off just saving the money and buying everything under warranty from my local hydro shop. I did order some nutes off ebay but had those sent to austin and theyll be remailed to me here. I just have to figure a safer way to have seeds sent to me


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

*google Sannies Seeds. I got my seeds from him. Very discreet. I sent $50 cash in an envelope to him and they sent me the beans in discreet packaging. *
*I put a different name on there like John Smith or Pancho Sanchez or something. Lol*
*Reasonably priced as well. And every review I read was positive. *
*But yes I would either be very careful buying this stuff from CL. *
*Check on eBay. Lot cheaper than Hydro stores and stuff usually.*
*Got my aircooled light for $119 and exhaust fan for bout $89. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

At least we know I'm not to far off what they should look like with better lighting


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *google Sannies Seeds. I got my seeds from him. Very discreet. I sent $50 cash in an envelope to him and they sent me the beans in discreet packaging. *
> *I put a different name on there like John Smith or Pancho Sanchez or something. Lol*
> *Reasonably priced as well. And every review I read was positive. *
> *But yes I would either be very careful buying this stuff from CL. *
> ...


 Dude, chill. I welcome the advice. If it wasn't for people telling me things I'd still be putting hot water bottles in my res trying to keep the temps in the 80's (dark days for my earlier plants)


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

*Hmm not sure why you told me to chill, but anyways.*
*Good Luck to ya.. You got the idea*


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 7, 2011)

Yeah CL is scarry I saw a flood table 2x4 trays and a bunch of GH nutes(large containers) for $200 super cheap so somethings up.

You can grow good bud with flouros bro this is my first time growing with MH & HPS.

I will say the density/hardness of the buds is better with the HPS. My energy bill has increased way more too though lol.

If I did it over again. I would of went with a Lumatek Dimmable ballast(360,400,600watt) and bought a 400watt and 600 watt HPS bulb and used the 400 for the first 4-5 weeks of flower and then 600 for the rest. Would be a good energy saver.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 7, 2011)

I just bought this system. I know a lot of people don't like digi's right now, but I do. I like that the ballast is only warm and it is fully dimmable, so I can turn it down when I need to. It was super affordable and the people at Flora are easy/good to work with. 
http://florahydroponics.com/product.aspx?id=3021

I did have an off-brand from Amazon, and went through 2 of them in one month. The ballast kept frying itself. I literally had to use potholders to move it, I gotta tell ya scared the shit out of me, I was like, I'm gonnna come home one day and my house won't be there lol. This ballast has a 3 year warranty and Flora stands by their stuff, so for 135.00 for 400w, I think it is pretty affordable. I bought the 600w system for 175.00. The digital ballast runs BOTH HPS and MH, so it is a good deal, but be sure you buy a bulb that is set up for a digital ballast cuz they run at a bit higher frequency than the mags. I have used cool tubes and such in the past but never had good luck keeping them cool even with expensive fans, I like an open system much better, the heat disperses more evenly. 

I agree with you on the t5's also... Lemme tell ya that's the only thing i use to maintain moms and veg., I won't ever give up my t5's, for back up etc., I have 2 4 tube systems.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Hmm not sure why you told me to chill, but anyways.*
> *Good Luck to ya.. You got the idea*


 lol, I just meant no need to apoligize for giving me advice bro I welcome it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> I just bought this system. I know a lot of people don't like digi's right now, but I do. I like that the ballast is only warm and it is fully dimmable, so I can turn it down when I need to. It was super affordable and the people at Flora are easy/good to work with.
> http://florahydroponics.com/product.aspx?id=3021
> 
> I did have an off-brand from Amazon, and went through 2 of them in one month. The ballast kept frying itself. I literally had to use potholders to move it, I gotta tell ya scared the shit out of me, I was like, I'm gonnna come home one day and my house won't be there lol. This ballast has a 3 year warranty and Flora stands by their stuff, so for 135.00 for 400w, I think it is pretty affordable. I bought the 600w system for 175.00. The digital ballast runs BOTH HPS and MH, so it is a good deal, but be sure you buy a bulb that is set up for a digital ballast cuz they run at a bit higher frequency than the mags. I have used cool tubes and such in the past but never had good luck keeping them cool even with expensive fans, I like an open system much better, the heat disperses more evenly.
> ...


 Perfect, page bookmarked for when I start ordering new equipment


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

A stoners lunch in Texas. Yeah we do it big.


----------



## Lt. Dan (May 7, 2011)

I used to get something that looked like that at a roadside stand in Roundrock, Tx, I think the place was called Smokey Joes. I'm not sure what was in it but, it sure was good!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> I used to get something that looked like that at a roadside stand in Roundrock, Tx, I think the place was called Smokey Joes. I'm not sure what was in it but, it sure was good!


 Got this at FreeBirds its called a super monster. weights like ten pounds and takes me two days even if im high.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 7, 2011)

Wow! that is huge Niko

I'm browsing through Attitude to figure out my next order


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Wow! that is huge Niko
> 
> I'm browsing through Attitude to figure out my next order


 Was delicious, I heard the attitude has Pineapple Express or if you can find it the original pineapple express called C99


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 7, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mylar-5x10-Feet-Hydroponic-Box-Grow-Tent-Hydro-Cabinet-/110604251175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c086f027

What do you guys think of the tent in the above link? I'm thinking itd be a better alternative to building a room within my garage. I'm thinking two four foot long flood and drain tables, But how many lights? two 600's?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking at converting to ebb and flow with 2x4 table for veg/mothers and a 2x4 table for the flower room. Looking at running 2 600's since I already have a 600. Their some nice grows I've seen with 400's with ebb and flow too. So maybe 2 400's would work good. What are you looking to do/yield? how many plants etc.?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I'm looking at converting to ebb and flow with 2x4 table for veg/mothers and a 2x4 table for the flower room. Looking at running 2 600's since I already have a 600. Their some nice grows I've seen with 400's with ebb and flow too. So maybe 2 400's would work good. What are you looking to do/yield? how many plants etc.?


 Well I'm sure youve read the article on here about getting a harvest every two weeks. In his set up I believe he uses four trays in his set up. I wanna just use two big trays end to end say forty plants where I harvest ten every two weeks and ten clones go in on the other end. sort of a production line. Maintain four mothers all of different strains so I harvest ten of each strain every two weeks (not sure if this is making since I'm pretty gone right now) That's why I'm wondering if two 600's will be good enough to maintain that many plants. I'm thinking either 0 veg sog or like two weeks of veg than flower. dunno.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 8, 2011)

I've been told you should shoot for 45 watts of HID lighting per square foot. So, on a 5X10 room, 50 square feet, you are looking at 2250 watts. I personally think that is a little on the high end, but more light is always better. That tent is HUGE Niko. LOL


----------



## LunaSetti (May 8, 2011)

I like the secret jardin tents right now, in particular one like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Jardin-Darkroom-Twin-DRT120/dp/B004NMSRW4
I like it because you can keep mothers and/or clones up top and veg or flower down below. Its two compartments in one, saving space. Throw the t5's up top and your hid down below. They are expensive but VERY nice.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> I like the secret jardin tents right now, in particular one like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Jardin-Darkroom-Twin-DRT120/dp/B004NMSRW4
> I like it because you can keep mothers and/or clones up top and veg or flower down below. Its two compartments in one, saving space. Throw the t5's up top and your hid down below. They are expensive but VERY nice.


 Thanks dude, Looks like I'd need a ladder to get up to the top compartment lol. I just wonder if thatd be enough space for two flood and drain tables. 
My local hydro store is running a package where for 1200 you get two 2x4 flood and drain tables with the tables and resevoir AND two 600 watt H.I.D's with digital ballasts and air cooled hoods. Seems like a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> I've been told you should shoot for 45 watts of HID lighting per square foot. So, on a 5X10 room, 50 square feet, you are looking at 2250 watts. I personally think that is a little on the high end, but more light is always better. That tent is HUGE Niko. LOL


Well tell me what you think of this. Imagine your looking in on a garage from the doorway. on the left would be that ten foot tent with two large flood and drain tables holding forty plants. Then on the back wall would be my mother's and then probably a small homemade flood and drain for the clones to grow alil. Then on the right wall I'm thinking folding table to do all my trimming and mixing etc on next to that would be a storage cabinet for drying then I've got an old dresser I'd put next to it for all of the jars curing weed. Sort of a production line so to speak.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

5/8/11 Update: Those odd orange stripes/spots are now on the sugar leaves of the main cola in front of the plant that originally had this problem (dont even know if it is a problem. The nute burn doesn't seem to be getting worse. Hopefully if this is some sort of problem I can either correct it or keep it in check long to not have to harvest early. blah. I've googled RBC pics and have yet to see any others with these orange spots so either I've got some sort of problem or a phenotype that doesn't show up a whole lot.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

Okay so I cut off a couple of the leaves with the discoloration hopefully one of y'all can figure this out because im at a dead end


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 8, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Well I'm sure youve read the article on here about getting a harvest every two weeks. In his set up I believe he uses four trays in his set up. I wanna just use two big trays end to end say forty plants where I harvest ten every two weeks and ten clones go in on the other end. sort of a production line. Maintain four mothers all of different strains so I harvest ten of each strain every two weeks (not sure if this is making since I'm pretty gone right now) That's why I'm wondering if two 600's will be good enough to maintain that many plants. I'm thinking either 0 veg sog or like two weeks of veg than flower. dunno.


I know what your saying. Your either talking about AIBFUCT or the See more Buds video.

I was going to do this as well. However harvesting every 2 weeks is a lot of work bro. I decided to do every month or every 2 months. Instead of doing a 0 veg and forcing into flower. I would be able to veg them for a month or two depending on the cycle and yield about the same off less plants.

In Texas bro 40 plants is some serious time. same as here. So I figured less plants, same yield. Why not?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I know what your saying. Your either talking about AIBFUCT or the See more Buds video.
> 
> I was going to do this as well. However harvesting every 2 weeks is a lot of work bro. I decided to do every month or every 2 months. Instead of doing a 0 veg and forcing into flower. I would be able to veg them for a month or two depending on the cycle and yield about the same off less plants.
> 
> In Texas bro 40 plants is some serious time. same as here. So I figured less plants, same yield. Why not?


 Yeah the laws are pretty draconian. Yup ALBFUCT whatever happened to him? Dude check that pic above and tell me what you think. Can't decide if its ph, cal mag, or wtf it is but its annoying the living hell out of me.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I know what your saying. Your either talking about AIBFUCT or the See more Buds video.
> 
> I was going to do this as well. However harvesting every 2 weeks is a lot of work bro. I decided to do every month or every 2 months. Instead of doing a 0 veg and forcing into flower. I would be able to veg them for a month or two depending on the cycle and yield about the same off less plants.
> 
> In Texas bro 40 plants is some serious time. same as here. So I figured less plants, same yield. Why not?


 always meant to ask what state your in bro? how many plants would you do for the same yield as forty ?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 8, 2011)

Probably 15 plants vegged for 8-10 weeks of course a lot will depend on environment, strain and lighting.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Probably 15 plants vegged for 8-10 weeks of course a lot will depend on environment, strain and lighting.


Very true, I'm definitely gonna give AN a try. I like that Canna is organic but it feels like it leaves my plants lacking somewhere. 

Hey you think this far in that more of the hairs should be turning from white? I say this becaus alot of the lower buds are full of orange hairs and the main colas just have a few to none. Still got a ways to go before harvest but I'm still nervous.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 8, 2011)

I'm sure their fine bro. I don't have a lot of experience growing Sativa dom's.

My RBC has white pistils everywhere still 2 days and it will be in flower for a month.

I'll be able to let you know if it seems normal by the time you harvest lol which doesn't help much. Each plant is different though and your's look very healthy so I wouldn't worry about it much bro. I was just looking at the LA's and their branches are starting to sag from the weight 

I'm going to start flushing tomorrow, Hopefully be chopping in 10-12 days or less.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I'm sure their fine bro. I don't have a lot of experience growing Sativa dom's.
> 
> My RBC has white pistils everywhere still 2 days and it will be in flower for a month.
> 
> ...


 Yeah your probably right bro im just paranoid this close to a great harvest. Sagging branches always a good problem. I forget if your using a flushing additive?


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 8, 2011)

I have AN's final phase that was given to me at the hydro shop. It's more for hydro so probably won't use this go around. I can't tell from the picture. What kind of water do you use?


----------



## David N. (May 8, 2011)

I own the Hydrofarm Growzilla hood. You should take a look. Has both a 600Hps and a 400Mh under one hood. Two separate ballasts. Use one or both. Has worked great for me 10 years running.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

David N. said:


> I own the Hydrofarm Growzilla hood. You should take a look. Has both a 600Hps and a 400Mh under one hood. Two separate ballasts. Use one or both. Has worked great for me 10 years running.


 So how does that work you just use mixed spectrum the whole grow?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I have AN's final phase that was given to me at the hydro shop. It's more for hydro so probably won't use this go around. I can't tell from the picture. What kind of water do you use?


 Mmm, not sure actually. I use Canna's nute calculator and when it asks what type of water I just put standard rather than hard or soft water. No matter how much I look I can never find out what kind of water Dallas has.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 8, 2011)

Yeah not sure on my water either. I just hope it has chlorine and let it sit out for 24 to 30 hours to evaporate the chlorine. Not sure what the TDS is of the water after that.


----------



## David N. (May 8, 2011)

I use the 400 Mh portion in veg along with an 8 tube T-5 with 4' bulbs. Then in flowering I use both the 400Mh and 600Hps together. I hang the T-5 vertical on one side of my setup helping promote more side branch grow and increase overall lumens. Just changed over from running OG for the last 21 yrs to a 12 bucket ebb n flow with a 55 gallon res. Running soley AN mix for all of my nutes.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah not sure on my water either. I just hope it has chlorine and let it sit out for 24 to 30 hours to evaporate the chlorine. Not sure what the TDS is of the water after that.


 Oh yeah, I let the water sit out for a day so the chlorine will evaporate then I mix up the nutes and let them sit for 12 hours before being put in the res. I've really gotta invest in a TriMeter rather than just guesstimating what I'm feeding them.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

David N. said:


> I use the 400 Mh portion in veg along with an 8 tube T-5 with 4' bulbs. Then in flowering I use both the 400Mh and 600Hps together. I hang the T-5 vertical on one side of my setup helping promote more side branch grow and increase overall lumens. Just changed over from running OG for the last 21 yrs to a 12 bucket ebb n flow with a 55 gallon res. Running soley AN mix for all of my nutes.


Damn, 21 years of the same thing? when you say OG you mean OG kush correct?


----------



## David N. (May 8, 2011)

Sorry for confusion. No I meant only organic. No OG Kush back in 80's and 90's.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

David N. said:


> Sorry for confusion. No I meant only organic. No OG Kush back in 80's and 90's.


 Ohh okay, yeah organics been nice but Ive only heard good about AN so its time for me to give it a try. Besides a good flush and shouldnt notice the difference at all.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 8, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Thanks dude, Looks like I'd need a ladder to get up to the top compartment lol. I just wonder if thatd be enough space for two flood and drain tables.
> My local hydro store is running a package where for 1200 you get two 2x4 flood and drain tables with the tables and resevoir AND two 600 watt H.I.D's with digital ballasts and air cooled hoods. Seems like a pretty sweet deal.


This does sound like a good deal compared to what I can get in my area. One 600w HID at my local store is almost 500 bucks!!
I have no experience using drain tables. My 'forte' so to speak is DWC or coco hydroponics. 
Based on your post below sounds like you want to set up a SOG or SCRog method? Your setup sounds nice, and I can picture that totally. Just be mindful of where your electrical/cable etc. come into your house as well as the local of your breaker box. If anyone ever needs to get in there to fix anything you are looking at a SHITLOAD of work moving everything, IF you had to. What kind of production are you looking for? (e.g. a lb. a month?). Do you know what strain you want to grow for this setup?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> This does sound like a good deal compared to what I can get in my area. One 600w HID at my local store is almost 500 bucks!!
> I have no experience using drain tables. My 'forte' so to speak is DWC or coco hydroponics.
> Based on your post below sounds like you want to set up a SOG or SCRog method? Your setup sounds nice, and I can picture that totally. Just be mindful of where your electrical/cable etc. come into your house as well as the local of your breaker box. If anyone ever needs to get in there to fix anything you are looking at a SHITLOAD of work moving everything, IF you had to. What kind of production are you looking for? (e.g. a lb. a month?). Do you know what strain you want to grow for this setup?


 I'm definitely going to shell out the extra money a month and rent a garage so I dont have to worry about maintenance people etc. I'm thinking S.O.G would be best. Scrog would be great but seems like itd be a pain trying to rotate plants in a perpetual grow with the nets in the way. A half pound every two weeks would be awesome. I'm going to run four strains that way there is a variety. Figure forty plants ten of each strain so every two weeks im harvesting something new. Then every few months flower a mother and replace it with a new strain. Dunno what strains I wanna run yet but definitely no eleven week strains.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 8, 2011)

You can get strains that are Sativa Dom that flower in 65-70 days. I can't think of any off hand but their out there. Still get the soaring uppity effect.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 8, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> You can get strains that are Sativa Dom that flower in 65-70 days. I can't think of any off hand but their out there. Still get the soaring uppity effect.


Sweet, I'll check it out tmrw and get yalls opinion. I'm thinking Pineapple Express, Master Kush for the first two.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 9, 2011)

5/9/11 UPDATE: Well if we go by the 11 week mark then there are only 32 days left til harvest time which means only twenty days til I start flushing and 29 days til they are put into 72 hours of darkness. but lets be real how many people actually harvest by what the breeder says is the alotted time? They are getting alot frostier and drinking nutes like crazy. Friday I'm gonna roll down to my hydro store and buy a good microscope and get an accurate time estimate.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 9, 2011)

Have you thought about or considered any auto flowers?? You can get them Sativaish and they are fast finishers, and if you breed them you won't have to buy seeds again. Autoflowers aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 9, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> Have you thought about or considered any auto flowers?? You can get them Sativaish and they are fast finishers, and if you breed them you won't have to buy seeds again. Autoflowers aren't what they used to be.


 Actually I hadn't thought about autoflowers. Seems like it'd be a pain to start from seed every time and then keep an eye out for males. My last grow was actually a blue strain and an ICE both autoflowering. Really great plants just doesn't seem practical for a perpetual grow. But feel free to rebuttal as I enjoy a good debate.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 9, 2011)

I've never grown auto's but have heard many mixed opinions about them. Like Quality being on the low side which I've heard improvements on them and certain strains that are good auto's.

You can also get feminized auto's. I may try some they have a Williams Wonder Auto out now and I use to grow Williams Wonder outdoors years ago and it's a very good strain. (OLD too).

Pineapple Express and Master Kush sound good to me. Or try and get some C99 if you can instead of the Pineapple express. I think C99 is the original Pineapple Express so to speak.

I think Tangerine Dream, Utopia Haze and LSD will be the next strains I'll have going, maybe another added into the mix too. Something with a connoisseur taste.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 9, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I've never grown auto's but have heard many mixed opinions about them. Like Quality being on the low side which I've heard improvements on them and certain strains that are good auto's.
> 
> You can also get feminized auto's. I may try some they have a Williams Wonder Auto out now and I use to grow Williams Wonder outdoors years ago and it's a very good strain. (OLD too).
> 
> ...


 Rofl, bro I said the exact same thing to you about getting pineapple express the other day you musta been baked. I had feminized auto's last time and they were great except my bad growing.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 10, 2011)

5/10/11 UPDATE: Okay so some of you are going to tell me I'm an Idiot for doing it but I have my reasoning. If you've been following this thread then you know I have four plants one of which is a runt. The runt in question as of last night still had zero trichome development (at least visibly) and the plan was to harvest it with the rest and turn the whole plant into hash or cannabutter. you could make the argument that I should just leave it and give it time to mature while still harvesting the others. Having no real way to seclude that plant to its own res so as to flush the other three or another place to continue flowering it while they go through three days of dark and then all that drying time....I decided last night to cut her down early let her dry abit over night trim up all the bud leaves popcorn buds and the main cola and make Canna Butter as that does not require a dry or cure. 

So as I type this I have the whole mix on the stove simmering for two hours etc and tonight I'm going to make some cookies out of the batch eat a steak and hopefully enjoy a nice long soaring high. 
I used approximately 16 grams of bud and shake to a stick and a half of butter ( if its too strong I'll add another half stick) that should be good to make a dozen or less chocolate chip cookies. Y'all tell me what you think.


----------



## slathe (May 10, 2011)

You should be fffff ^^^^ ed up my friend.

Though it's better to dry it out first so you can then throw it in a coffee grinder to get it to almost like powder.... That way there is a lot more surface area to come into contact with the fats and oils helping them to get to every last bit of THC and CBD's and speeding up the process a bit as well. Not that you should cook it less...


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 10, 2011)

slathe said:


> You should be fffff ^^^^ ed up my friend.
> 
> Though it's better to dry it out first so you can then throw it in a coffee grinder to get it to almost like powder.... That way there is a lot more surface area to come into contact with the fats and oils helping them to get to every last bit of THC and CBD's and speeding up the process a bit as well. Not that you should cook it less...


 Welcome to my grow slathe. Just finished simmering it all for two hours and strained it, licked my fingers when I was done and besides tasting amazing I have a miniscule buz going. I was wondering if the CBD'S where fat soluble? I figure 16 grams of fat buds and shake ( I added more) to a stick and a half of butter should make it fairly concentrated. If this turns out great then I'm definitely making more when I harvest.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 10, 2011)

CBD is soluble in fats, so don't worry both your THC and CBD will be there (THC and CBD have the same molecular formulas but slightly different masses). And I agree with Slathe, you are going to the moon my friend. I use typically 4oz of fan leaves to one stick OR 1/8 to 1/4 oz of bud... You can use oils, shortening, butters, etc, as long as it has a high fat content. Kinda like oil and water don't mix kind of deal. THC and CBD are very high in hydro-carbon chains, so as long as you dissolve them in similar compounds you are good. You'll love cooking with it!! And you can use vegetable oil or butter and fill empty gel caps you can get at health food stores (canna caps! )

My suggestion about auto flowers was just because they are fast finishing, yes you would either have to pull the males or allow them to pollenate. I'm not a fan of femmed seed, so pulling males isn't a big deal for me. The time and energy you put into cloning, it may be easier to have some slightly seeded bud. Seeds don't bother me, I prefer them. LOL.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 10, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> CBD is soluble in fats, so don't worry both your THC and CBD will be there (THC and CBD have the same molecular formulas but slightly different masses). And I agree with Slathe, you are going to the moon my friend. I use typically 4oz of fan leaves to one stick OR 1/8 to 1/4 oz of bud... You can use oils, shortening, butters, etc, as long as it has a high fat content. Kinda like oil and water don't mix kind of deal. THC and CBD are very high in hydro-carbon chains, so as long as you dissolve them in similar compounds you are good. You'll love cooking with it!! And you can use vegetable oil or butter and fill empty gel caps you can get at health food stores (canna caps! )
> 
> My suggestion about auto flowers was just because they are fast finishing, yes you would either have to pull the males or allow them to pollenate. I'm not a fan of femmed seed, so pulling males isn't a big deal for me. The time and energy you put into cloning, it may be easier to have some slightly seeded bud. Seeds don't bother me, I prefer them. LOL.


 Ahhh dude I must be stoned I was looking at the forums and saw my title with your name under it(because you commented last) and thought wtf did luna copy me? lol. thanks for dropping all this knowledge on me bro. 
I loved the autoflowers I had but I also like the idea of being able to have a mother of the phenotype I want of a particular strain and make an exact copy of it rather than a diff pheno every time. Though I think the autoflowers would be a great addition for quick variety to the lineup so I'm gonna see if they over pick and mix in the autoflowers.

Careful now with the seeded bud comment lol the pot snobs will hang you for saying that haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with when the main colas pistil begin to turn from white to a diff color? I ask because forty something days into flower and the lower buds on all the girls have about 50 percent burnt orange hairs (friggin beautiful) while the main colas are say 10 percent turned. the bigger the bud the longer the maturation is my guess. 

Otherwise they are drinking up the nutes and the sugar leaves on some are almost so covered in crystal that you cant see the green!


----------



## LunaSetti (May 11, 2011)

Hey Niko just wanted to let you know my light system came yesterday from Flora... Anywho, they shipped me a LUMATEK ballast! SOOOO worth the price. The reflector is what you'd expect, a cheap piece of bendable metal... Nothing more, it is made from hydrofarm and the socket set is also hydrofarm, the ballast a Lumatek and the bulb a generic... I was expecting some piece of crap off-brand ballast. The set rocks!


----------



## David N. (May 11, 2011)

When I make butter I use a simple recipe, works overtime. I use a crockpit so no tending to it while it cooks. I add 5 lbs of butter to the pot let it melt down to liquid. Add enough fan leave and stems to fill the pot up. As for exact amount I can't say just fill the cockpit. Then fill the pot the rest of the way with water. Simmer on low setting for 24 hours. Then take out plant matter and wrap in cheese cloth. Ring out plant matter until all butter and water is extracted and do this over a big tupperware. You may wanna buy a cheap set of 5 at Walmart just for this purpose. After filling all tupperware or emptying the crockpot put them all into your freezer. Once frozen the water and butter will separate into two distinct parts. At this point your good to go. I find the process a pita so that is why I do 5lbs at a time. Then you have enough butter for weeks or months. Good luck and get cookin!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 11, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> Hey Niko just wanted to let you know my light system came yesterday from Flora... Anywho, they shipped me a LUMATEK ballast! SOOOO worth the price. The reflector is what you'd expect, a cheap piece of bendable metal... Nothing more, it is made from hydrofarm and the socket set is also hydrofarm, the ballast a Lumatek and the bulb a generic... I was expecting some piece of crap off-brand ballast. The set rocks!


 Dude thats pretty sweet actually. what wattage was it again? Lucky ass getting the lumatek lol. You going to get an air cooled reflector ?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 11, 2011)

David N. said:


> When I make butter I use a simple recipe, works overtime. I use a crockpit so no tending to it while it cooks. I add 5 lbs of butter to the pot let it melt down to liquid. Add enough fan leave and stems to fill the pot up. As for exact amount I can't say just fill the cockpit. Then fill the pot the rest of the way with water. Simmer on low setting for 24 hours. Then take out plant matter and wrap in cheese cloth. Ring out plant matter until all butter and water is extracted and do this over a big tupperware. You may wanna buy a cheap set of 5 at Walmart just for this purpose. After filling all tupperware or emptying the crockpot put them all into your freezer. Once frozen the water and butter will separate into two distinct parts. At this point your good to go. I find the process a pita so that is why I do 5lbs at a time. Then you have enough butter for weeks or months. Good luck and get cookin!


 Dude, have you ever tried it with fresh cutt buds and leaves that have had no time to dry or cure? Cuz I did and you could taste the chlorophyll ALOT. Dunno how the potency was, ate about four cookies and was getting a buzz ten minutes in but after thirty it put me to sleep lol. Gonna try the next batch with a crock pot like you said but with the trimmings from the mature buds instead of my runty no thc producing ass plant. how much water do you use?


----------



## David N. (May 11, 2011)

No, I have only used dried cured plant matter. Zero chlorophil taste. If I had to guess maybe a gallon of water. But, I would worry less about amount and just use as much plant matter as you have. I might say I use a brown paperbag from grocery store full of plant matter with 5lbs of butter and one gallon of water. The ratio isn't key just make sure you have enough water so it can evaporate during cooking and not burn the butter.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 11, 2011)

David N. said:


> No, I have only used dried cured plant matter. Zero chlorophil taste. If I had to guess maybe a gallon of water. But, I would worry less about amount and just use as much plant matter as you have. I might say I use a brown paperbag from grocery store full of plant matter with 5lbs of butter and one gallon of water. The ratio isn't key just make sure you have enough water so it can evaporate during cooking and not burn the butter.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 tried them again today and the taste is gone taste just like a cookie. getting a nice high as well. thanks for the help bro


----------



## David N. (May 11, 2011)

Anytime. Here's a picture for you after 26 days in the buckets in veg.


----------



## David N. (May 11, 2011)

Btw I am also doing the RBC that will go into a bucket tonight that's partly why I've been following your thread. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 11, 2011)

David N. said:


> Btw I am also doing the RBC that will go into a bucket tonight that's partly why I've been following your thread. Keep up the good work!


Just a suggestion but with mine I found that they fair best with light nutes then gradually up to normal strength. they're sensitive, little to much or not enough and youll know real quick. looking good what strain and light in the pic? did you top em yet?


----------



## David N. (May 11, 2011)

Jock, ppp and citral in pic for strains, t-5 light with 8 four foot bulbs. Turning on Gorilla tonight! Game on.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 11, 2011)

David N. said:


> Jock, ppp and citral in pic for strains, t-5 light with 8 four foot bulbs. Turning on Gorilla tonight! Game on.


 dude, I'm feeling the cookies i made and my internet is slow cuz of rain. wth is gorilla? led? And I'm starting to like T-5 lights for there efficiency. I have the eight bulb two footer.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 11, 2011)

Holy fuck im still high! ate more of those brownies around 330 this afternoon and im still soaring in the clouds.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Dude thats pretty sweet actually. what wattage was it again? Lucky ass getting the lumatek lol. You going to get an air cooled reflector ?


600w The 400w was only 135. I like this b/c I can run at 250w, 400w, 600w OR a feature called 'super lumens' which uses the digital tech to give you 10-20% more lumens than a mag would give you from the 600. I start at 400w for the first hour lights are on then crank to 600. I had a really bad experience using a cool tube, and I've got it set up open air, so I don't think I'm going to use an air cooled reflector, my temps are the same without it - go figure. 

Back to the butter - I ALWAYS use fresh fan leaf and bud. I never cure it or dry it for cooking, and have never had a bad result. Sounds like yours worked like a charm. LOL. Good for you man!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> 600w The 400w was only 135. I like this b/c I can run at 250w, 400w, 600w OR a feature called 'super lumens' which uses the digital tech to give you 10-20% more lumens than a mag would give you from the 600. I start at 400w for the first hour lights are on then crank to 600. I had a really bad experience using a cool tube, and I've got it set up open air, so I don't think I'm going to use an air cooled reflector, my temps are the same without it - go figure.
> 
> Back to the butter - I ALWAYS use fresh fan leaf and bud. I never cure it or dry it for cooking, and have never had a bad result. Sounds like yours worked like a charm. LOL. Good for you man!


 Dude, We were both high and didn't even realize it. very peaceful and productive high. we ate six cookies apiece i still feel really relaxed haha. and thats a badass light. wish I could control temps with an open aired reflector lol. aghh off to work.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 12, 2011)

6 COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Niko!!! I'm surprised to see you're awake! I would be out for a week! LMAO.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> 6 COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Niko!!! I'm surprised to see you're awake! I would be out for a week! LMAO.


 Dude, my tolerance is HIIIGH like three grams of reggie to get me a decent high. or a gram of really bamf stuff to get me stupid. The cookies were amazing definitely making more with the next batch of trim. And some butane honey oil to lace my blunts with hehe.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

5/12/11 Update: Not alot to report today, resin production continues to get nice and heavy. Radishack has a 60 to 100 x battery powered lighted magnifying glass for 12.00 that I'm picking up tomorrow along with some molasses and a good hygrometer to use in my curing jars.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 12, 2011)

I have that light you're talking about, for the 12 bucks, man you cant beat it, you can really see things nicely!!  Do you go strait from trimming to jars or do you hang dry for a bit? I haven't got the whole curing process down yet...  I either over dry or don't dry enough.


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

*I'll have to check that light/scope out. I definitely need a microscope though. *
*Check out the Harvest/Cure section for a full tutorial on curing.*
*Chop, trim well, hang dry for about 3 days then jar em and burp them down to the proper humidity level.*
*Takes about 3 weeks to get a good cure. Some go 6 weeks or months. The longer you let them jar and cure, the better the smoke.*


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I'll have to check that light/scope out. I definitely need a microscope though. *
> *Check out the Harvest/Cure section for a full tutorial on curing.*
> *Chop, trim well, hang dry for about 3 days then jar em and burp them down to the proper humidity level.*
> *Takes about 3 weeks to get a good cure. Some go 6 weeks or months. The longer you let them jar and cure, the better the smoke.*


Yep!

I just got a new microscope today. It is only 30x my old one is 60x-100x adjustable but it's one of those pocket ones and you see a small area at a time. The one I bought today is much larger and came with a case. I can see much clearer through it and is easily adjustable.


Yeah the longer the cure the better taste and potency you will have.

I have been curing the small early pop corn buds I trimmed. I just smoked a tiny bowl with the Mrs. and I'm soaring. You can tell it's early because the uplifting buzz I have.

Post some pics up bro.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> 5/12/11 Update: Not alot to report today, resin production continues to get nice and heavy. Radishack has a 60 to 100 x battery powered lighted magnifying glass for 12.00 that I'm picking up tomorrow along with some molasses and a good hygrometer to use in my curing jars.


Didn't see this post. The pocket scope I have is the one from radio shack it was $11-12ish

The one I got today was from Worm's Way and it was $19.99

I'll post a picture later when I go back downstairs and show you the difference.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 12, 2011)

Check these out bro.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2MP-USB-Digital-Microscope-endoscope-Magnifier-400X-New-/250800216906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64db9b4a

They have better one's too but this would be perfect. Much appreciation to the faithfulmastiff for turning me on to it.


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

*Just purchased one from eBay for $30 *
*20-200X and it takes pictures*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> I have that light you're talking about, for the 12 bucks, man you cant beat it, you can really see things nicely!!  Do you go strait from trimming to jars or do you hang dry for a bit? I haven't got the whole curing process down yet...  I either over dry or don't dry enough.


 Go to the harvest forums and check out the stickied ones. really good ways to cure. I'm going to experiment this time and try a different method just for shits and giggles. glad to know it works well. going to pick it up on my way to work tomorrow.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Just purchased one from eBay for $30 *
> *20-200X and it takes pictures*


 Dudes, you two are great. bluberry when you get yours test it out and let me know and if its of good quality i could dang sure use one.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 12, 2011)

Try water curing bro. Awesome Bluberry let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Try water curing bro. Awesome Bluberry let me know what you think of it.


 Argh, trying to post pics stupid laptop acted up. trying again. I've heard water curing takes away the flavor though?


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

*I will def let ya know how it works. I have heard good things about it. *
*And for $30. Can't beat it..*
*Thats what I hear about water curing too. Makes it darker and take away from smell and taste. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 1597084View attachment 1597085View attachment 1597086View attachment 1597087View attachment 1597089View attachment 1597091View attachment 1597100View attachment 1597109Okay, turned off a bunch of the lights to get a better look. havent even looked at hte pics myself yet haha. anyways tell me what you think and how many mo weeksView attachment 1597112


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I will def let ya know how it works. I have heard good things about it. *
> *And for $30. Can't beat it..*
> *Thats what I hear about water curing too. Makes it darker and take away from smell and taste. *


 There was a post on here cant remember who but he talked about trimming putting them all into a big jar with little air space for half a day then out and into a brown paper bag for two days then off the sticks and start curing. ill try and post a link. Yeah Im big on the taste of my bud.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Caliber-III-Digital-Hygrometer-/200587363248?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb3f043b0 best hygrometer on the market for curing. no moving parts etc. gonna order one.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1597084View attachment 1597085View attachment 1597086View attachment 1597087View attachment 1597089View attachment 1597091View attachment 1597100View attachment 1597109Okay, turned off a bunch of the lights to get a better look. havent even looked at hte pics myself yet haha. anyways tell me what you think and how many mo weeksView attachment 1597112


 ignore pic four there are alotta trimmed dead bits laying on healthy leaves looking deceiving


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/430527-hygrometers-how-many-you-use-2.html
heres the page i was talking about.


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

*I might give these a shot.. Cheap enough to put one in each jar*

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752691


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

*Buds lookin good. Still alot of white pistils on there.*
*Being a sativa, you prob have another 3-5 weeks left.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I might give these a shot.. Cheap enough to put one in each jar*
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752691


 Hmm, they look decent. Perhaps Ill buy the caliber three and two or three of the petsmart ones and just use the caliber three as my control hygrometer. I may just end up buying the big ass bell jar and curing everything in one jar together.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Buds lookin good. Still alot of white pistils on there.*
> *Being a sativa, you prob have another 3-5 weeks left.*


 Yeah, thats what I figured. Its killing me how the one in the back has maybe 3 orange hairs on the whole plant ! I mean I want a head high with alil bit of couch lock but its still way to early to harvest. Tomorrow I should be able to tell when I can start flushing.


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hmm, they look decent. Perhaps Ill buy the caliber three and two or three of the petsmart ones and just use the caliber three as my control hygrometer. I may just end up buying the big ass bell jar and curing everything in one jar together.


 
*Might wanna read up on that a little more. *
*People use the smaller jars because when using the beig ones there is alot more bud and take longer to dry out and could cause mold. *
*Once they are dry enough in the smaller jars then they can be moved into bigger jars for permanant storage. *
*Just my intake on what I take in when reading around. That's my method anyways. I want my shit to be the best bud I have ever smoked. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Might wanna read up on that a little more. *
> *People use the smaller jars because when using the beig ones there is alot more bud and take longer to dry out and could cause mold. *
> *Once they are dry enough in the smaller jars then they can be moved into bigger jars for permanant storage. *
> *Just my intake on what I take in when reading around. That's my method anyways. I want my shit to be the best bud I have ever smoked. *


 ahh, good point forgot about the damn mold. okay medium canning jars it is. probably wont need more than four or five anyways. 
btw any idea what strain "purp" is? buying some tomorrow. I know its good just curious to the genetics etc.


----------



## BluBerry (May 12, 2011)

*When about 3/4 of those hairs are turned brown then its close to harvest time. *
*Don't worry so much about the harvest time and just admire the ladies and watch em pack on size over the next month. *
*Check on some Indica strain for faster flowering. And check and compare the yield amounts. Most should be 8-9 week flower time. *
*Check on some Querkle. It's purple!*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *When about 3/4 of those hairs are turned brown then its close to harvest time. *
> *Don't worry so much about the harvest time and just admire the ladies and watch em pack on size over the next month. *
> *Check on some Indica strain for faster flowering. And check and compare the yield amounts. Most should be 8-9 week flower time. *
> *Check on some Querkle. It's purple!*


 Yeah its almost gonna be a shame to cut them down. thankfully tomorrow i replenish my cupboards with bud and won't be so fixated on what ive got growing. I'm guessing purps are some kind of grandaddy purp which sounds great. Thats why I wonder if some of the lower buds will be ready before the main colas since they are maturing so much faster.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 12, 2011)

Yeah some of mine are like that too Niko. (Lower looking further along) but most of mine the Top buds look done and lowers look like they need more time, more white hairs.

Check my thread bro had some bad leaves on my Ice mother today.

Also here is the comparison picture of the microscopes.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Yeah some of mine are like that too Niko. (Lower looking further along) but most of mine the Top buds look done and lowers look like they need more time, more white hairs.
> 
> Check my thread bro had some bad leaves on my Ice mother today.
> 
> ...


 Thats the exact one i bought today. works great so far. When the lights come on in the morning ill check the triks. saw them briefly earlier theres only the two biggest colas that havent gotten alot of orange hairs yet. Also i noticed the roots are taking on a brown tinge as of this week. wondering if its worth it this late in the grow to try to get em back to white?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

Mmm, smoking some purps. very tasty stuff checked the trichs theyre alil on the clear side hairs are brown But the ash is black. If it'd been flushed, dried and cured properly it should be grade. I would rate this weed a low 7 on a scale of one to ten. PeaceMufuc#a's


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Try water curing bro. Awesome Bluberry let me know what you think of it.


 i just tried some water curing on my widows and can say WOW the shit is potent as hell. now it turned the color from its usual lime green to dark almost purp it didnt look bad but the flavor was pretty gone and the smell was completely gone when burned it almost smelled like nothing crazy stuff but extremely potent and i do mean EXTREMELY lol.


----------



## BluBerry (May 14, 2011)

*You still have a good 3-4 weeks before you need to be worried about flushing or trichs. *
*You chose a sativa flowering plant which means that you need to be patient and give it the full time to ripen and mature to its full potential. *
*No need to be so impatient and try to rush a good thing. *
*You mention all these brown hairs but then the picture is of vibrant white pistils. *
*I'm not trying to be an ass but you really need to be patient and let them take their course.*
*If you want buds faster then get yourself some fast flowering Indicas.*
*And IMO start with the basics of growing before you try to take on a perpetual 40 plant grow system. *
*Just my 2 cents. Patience grasshopper!! *
*But you are nowhere near chop time. *
*No matter had bad you want to eat them buds *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i just tried some water curing on my widows and can say WOW the shit is potent as hell. now it turned the color from its usual lime green to dark almost purp it didnt look bad but the flavor was pretty gone and the smell was completely gone when burned it almost smelled like nothing crazy stuff but extremely potent and i do mean EXTREMELY lol.


 Yeah, half the reason I grow is for flavor and smell. Ill earmark a couple of buds for water curing just to see what the hype is about but I'll stick to traditional methods for the rest of my grow.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *You still have a good 3-4 weeks before you need to be worried about flushing or trichs. *
> *You chose a sativa flowering plant which means that you need to be patient and give it the full time to ripen and mature to its full potential. *
> *No need to be so impatient and try to rush a good thing. *
> *You mention all these brown hairs but then the picture is of vibrant white pistils. *
> ...


 Yup, checked the trichs today they are all perfectly clear. I had already planned on another 3 weeks minimal. It's just the lower buds matureing faster than the main colas that had me wondering if they would become over ripe. Doubt they will though. Look back on some of those pics, most of the lower buds have over half orange hairs (but still alot of white) but the trichs indicate still inmature which is why I bought a good magnifying glass. Yeah I'm an impatient man, first sativa dominant strain I've grown. used to being done by now. 

And as for the 40 plant perpetual Thats later on. Somewhere in here I mentioned that I bought a crate to use as a grow box, shoulda clarified that I'm going to try the box for a small scale perpetual grow before I take over a garage with plants. It's like with how I started growing, I jumped straight to hydro when others said to try soil first. I'm a quick learner and the only thing different with a perpetual will be timing mostly as well as proper strain selection. 
I threw the 2 cents in the bank bro, lol. Mmmm I did eat the runt and she was amazing.


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah, half the reason I grow is for flavor and smell. Ill earmark a couple of buds for water curing just to see what the hype is about but I'll stick to traditional methods for the rest of my grow.


 thats what i would recommend, i just did a few little buds.


----------



## BluBerry (May 14, 2011)

*You are doing a great job! Alot to be proud of. Just gotta have a little patience.*
*I'm definitely gonna have to try some of that butter and make me some cookies. Mmmm!*
*I have never had cannabutter before and was watching some videos on it and it looks pretty good and easy to make.*
*I plan to use my trim leaves and smaller buds after harvest to make some. Hopefully I'll get about an oz to throw in the mix. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *You are doing a great job! Alot to be proud of. Just gotta have a little patience.*
> *I'm definitely gonna have to try some of that butter and make me some cookies. Mmmm!*
> *I have never had cannabutter before and was watching some videos on it and it looks pretty good and easy to make.*
> *I plan to use my trim leaves and smaller buds after harvest to make some. Hopefully I'll get about an oz to throw in the mix. *


 Thanks, I'm still not happy with it. need to go with a cooler next dwc grow cuz this tote is letting in alil light and letting my roots get too hot. Need to get a ppm meter cuz I know my nutes are off. I have alot of improvements to make. My fourth grow and this is the first time Ive had a proper ph meter jewelers loupe and air stones. Now I need to upgrade my nutes. 

Butter is fun to make. Coffee grinder, couple oz's of trim and really good butter. Slow simmer for two hours in a double boiler and your set. Thanks for all your advice bro always good to have you here.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thats what i would recommend, i just did a few little buds.


 Yeah also wanna test the myth of putting fresh cut bud into the fridge for 24 hours after chop to turn it purple (if it has the pheno)


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

DAY 50'ISH: Not much too report other than buds growing. The lower buds that are nearest the cfl's are frooooosty as hell. They look so good I might make one of them my first smoke. Checked the Trichs on a sugar leaf today other than being super dense with trichs they are still perfectly clear. Directly spraying the roots wih mistings of rhizotonic a couple times a day to whiten them back up. 

-Smoking a bowl and watching the grass grow


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah also wanna test the myth of putting fresh cut bud into the fridge for 24 hours after chop to turn it purple (if it has the pheno)


 good idea i may try that too lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> good idea i may try that too lol.


Yup, sounds good. make sure you still put it in a paper bag to keep the light off it. 
My front two girls are dripping in thc and my back one is fat as hell but not really forming thc. wtf mate?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys what do you think of this. Im considering adding a UVB 10.0 bulb to the girls to increase resin production as well as some really dilluted molasses to fatten them up. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 14, 2011)

Many people swear by molasses, personally I don't use it, Most fertilizers contain sugar and a lot of additives contain molasses.

I think molasses causes more issues than it does anything beneficial. It attracts bug is one reason I don't mess with it.

Not sure about the back plant not being as frosty bro, I wouldn't worry about though I'm sure it will catch up in thc production soon enough.

Everything sounds good so far bro, just a waiting game now, hehe I still haven't chopped my LA's


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Many people swear by molasses, personally I don't use it, Most fertilizers contain sugar and a lot of additives contain molasses.
> 
> I think molasses causes more issues than it does anything beneficial. It attracts bug is one reason I don't mess with it.
> 
> ...


 How much longer do the LA's have?? cant be more than a week right? Yeah Ebay had AN overdrive for 14.88 I might just order one. whata think about the uvb raising resin production?


----------



## drgreentm (May 14, 2011)

man personally what i do is give a good P-K spike in weeks 5 and 6 and as far as molasses, i use gh calmag with molasses and cane sugar already added to the mix its pretty sweet lol stinks to high heaven though lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man personally what i do is give a good P-K spike in weeks 5 and 6 and as far as molasses, i use gh calmag with molasses and cane sugar already added to the mix its pretty sweet lol stinks to high heaven though lol


 Hmmm, maybe thats a good option to go with. I just want to add something to enhance the already sweet taste of the strain.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 14, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/103323-brix-levels-its-relevance-cannabis.html

Well This has confirmed I will not use molasses. check it out guys.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 14, 2011)

Not sure on LA's, Been flushing them and scoping trich's daily. I'd say a week or less before chop though. I don't know anything about UVB Bulbs bro but I'd buy overdrive for that price what size container is it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 15, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Not sure on LA's, Been flushing them and scoping trich's daily. I'd say a week or less before chop though. I don't know anything about UVB Bulbs bro but I'd buy overdrive for that price what size container is it.


 I think its the one liter bottle. Yeah me neither ive read up on what its spos to do but Im just trying to find a few more people its actually worked for before I go and buy one. 
You should have a full relaxing day of trimming to look forward to bro. Lol your 666th post was on my page hahahaha.


----------



## BluBerry (May 15, 2011)

*Molasses is soil is great to use, but molasses in hydro is a mess waiting to happen. *
*A cooler is a good option for you. I have not had any regrets since switching from the RM.*
*I was always watching the temps in the RM and now I don't stress them.*
*I would really suggest getting a PPM meter as well. It will give you a much better understanding of what is going on in the rez.*
*All of your buds will frost up the way your smaller ones are. In about 2-3 weeks you will really be itching to pick one. Hold tight tho. *
*Good things come to those who wait. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Molasses is soil is great to use, but molasses in hydro is a mess waiting to happen. *
> *A cooler is a good option for you. I have not had any regrets since switching from the RM.*
> *I was always watching the temps in the RM and now I don't stress them.*
> *I would really suggest getting a PPM meter as well. It will give you a much better understanding of what is going on in the rez.*
> ...


 Lol, they seem to have frosted up abit over night after I treated the roots a couple times. Yup going to take my ph meter in and use the warranty to upgrade to the combo with temp, ph and ppm in one. Know any places to get cheap coolers? I like the big ones (the coffin sized ones) but they are a hundred or so each. I did put a fish tank type thermometer in my res today to monitor the temps alil better. 

I have some Purp to tide me over til harvest time lol.


----------



## BluBerry (May 15, 2011)

*Best places I have found for the coolers are at Wal-Mart or at sports stores. Wal-Mart has the 100-150 L coolers for like $80. *
*I would suggest flowering no more than 3 per cooler. Keep the roots free from eachother.*
*If you get too big of a cooler then you will use more nutes per pez change. More nutes, more money.. I use the 100 L*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Best places I have found for the coolers are at Wal-Mart or at sports stores. Wal-Mart has the 100-150 L coolers for like $80. *
> *I would suggest flowering no more than 3 per cooler. Keep the roots free from eachother.*
> *If you get too big of a cooler then you will use more nutes per pez change. More nutes, more money.. I use the 100 L*


 3 Plants 100 liter coolers. got it. now do you cut holes in the existing lid or fashion a styrofoam lid with net pot holes in it?


----------



## BluBerry (May 16, 2011)

*IMO I would and did not drill holes in a perfectly good lid. I took the lid off and put it away in the shed. *
*I bought a sheet of 3/4 residential sheathing from Lowes and triple layered it so it is like 2 inches thick. Cut with razorblade.*
*If you can find the styrofoam that is that thick then that would work too. I have step by step in my journal on page 6.*
*Flower 1-3 plants in that cooler, but you can veg 20 if you want. But then you will have to make a new lid. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *IMO I would and did not drill holes in a perfectly good lid. I took the lid off and put it away in the shed. *
> *I bought a sheet of 3/4 residential sheathing from Lowes and triple layered it so it is like 2 inches thick. Cut with razorblade.*
> *If you can find the styrofoam that is that thick then that would work too. I have step by step in my journal on page 6.*
> *Flower 1-3 plants in that cooler, but you can veg 20 if you want. But then you will have to make a new lid. *


 Hmm, that makes the most sense to me. I'll check out page six. What do you think of twenty plants in one cooler for a sog? or is that too close together even for a sog?


----------



## BluBerry (May 16, 2011)

*Honestly the way I think about it is. You get charged per plant if prosecuted. Not how much each plant produces.
So I would much rather have 3 plants that will yield a pound rather than have 20 plants to yield a pound. 
So I keep it to a minimum. 
Check this out* http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Honestly the way I think about it is. You get charged per plant if prosecuted. Not how much each plant produces.
> So I would much rather have 3 plants that will yield a pound rather than have 20 plants to yield a pound.
> So I keep it to a minimum.
> Check this out* http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


 True but how practical is it too do a perpetual scrog? I can understand how it would be done that isn't hard at all but I'm wondering how practical it would be. thanks for the link btw very informative. Psh, yeah tax stamps in texas not gonna happen


----------



## BluBerry (May 16, 2011)

*I'm sure it can be done a few different ways. *
*Have 2 different screens and coolers for flower. One screen for each cooler. 1-3 plants per cooler in flower. 2 preferred*
*Have a couple more smaller coolers to veg and LST them in before going under the screen. *
*Have them on two weeks intervals. Chop one then move one from veg into its place under the screen. *
*Keep em going constantly. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I'm sure it can be done a few different ways. *
> *Have 2 different screens and coolers for flower. One screen for each cooler. 1-3 plants per cooler in flower. 2 preferred*
> *Have a couple more smaller coolers to veg and LST them in before going under the screen. *
> *Have them on two weeks intervals. Chop one then move one from veg into its place under the screen. *
> *Keep em going constantly. *


 Thank you bro. I wish I could plus rep you but it wont let me lol. Right in front of my face the answer was lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 16, 2011)

A few pics to pass the time. yup before anyone points out the nute burn I've already mixed up a batch of nutes at 850 ppm for the final weeks. frosting up nicely.


----------



## BluBerry (May 16, 2011)

*Looking nice Niko!! They will really frost up and fill in over the next few weeks. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking nice Niko!! They will really frost up and fill in over the next few weeks. *


Thanks bro, It's hard to imagine some of them could pack on any more thc! So many sugar leaves can't wait to make some cookies and honey. Thinking about adding a uvb bulb to the back plant just to see if it helps out the resin production at all.


----------



## LunaSetti (May 17, 2011)

They look awesome! How much longer? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 17, 2011)

LunaSetti said:


> They look awesome! How much longer? 2-3 weeks?


 Well from looking at them with the naked eye you would think theyve only got a week left before chop but the trichs are still crystal clear so at minimal two weeks probably more like three. Gonna go check the trichs now just for shits and giggles but I'm sure they are still clear.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 17, 2011)

5/17/11 Update: Res change tomorrow. Frosting up more and more every day and changing a nice caramel color. Checked a sugar leaf on each plant and only one out of three are starting to get milky. Holding out for amber, still got a ways to go. I venture to say res change tomorrow with low strength nutes then next Wednesday start the two week flush. But who knows.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 17, 2011)

Soo, I understand the effects of THC, CBN and cbc etc. I want to harvest when I have peak THC levels but low CBN (what causes that stupid feeling) levels. I want that high psychedelic feeling. Sooo am I looking for clear/milky or milky/amber or just milky or just amber or clear. I'm sure one of you and I probably already know which one of you knows the answer. 


Mmmmmmmmmmmm Bong hits of blueberry ganj..,.....,,,


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

*Maybe this is what you're wanting to know*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Maybe this is what you're wanting to know*


 Yup, i think you actually posted this somewhere a few weeks ago i just couldnt find it. looks like I'm wanting fifty fifty. knew you'd be the one to solve this query.


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yup, i think you actually posted this somewhere a few weeks ago i just couldnt find it. looks like I'm wanting fifty fifty. knew you'd be the one to solve this query.


*Yea I posted it before but its ok. It's good to know that kinda stuff and to have it posted a couple times.*
*I try to help out and if I don't know an answer then I usually try to find it somewhere.*
*Thats what I'm going for is bout 50/50*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 17, 2011)

yeah, I was looking for this chart specefically for a reference point. thank you.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 17, 2011)

Nice Chart there Bluberry. Looking good Niko saw the pics a page back or so last night. I was blitzed on some Sour Diesel and I guess I typed my reply and never submitted it. They are feeling out nicely my friend. My RBC in the flower room is starting to get frosty she is 37 days in today.

I harvested some LA Woman last night that had cloudy trichs with very little clear. I'm going to harvest another bit about 50/50, 60/40 or so and then the rest when their fully amber. 

I like that chart, I also think the genetics play a role too. Raspberry Cough with mostly Amber trichs I would think would still have the uppity soaring high, and anti anxiety traits.

What do you think Bluberry? I may be wrong on the genetics playing a big role but I will most likely harvest my one RBC in a 3-4 stage harvest to that way when I flower the larger one's I'll know where I want to end their flowering cycle.

mmmm BB sounds good Niko.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 18, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Nice Chart there Bluberry. Looking good Niko saw the pics a page back or so last night. I was blitzed on some Sour Diesel and I guess I typed my reply and never submitted it. They are feeling out nicely my friend. My RBC in the flower room is starting to get frosty she is 37 days in today.
> 
> I harvested some LA Woman last night that had cloudy trichs with very little clear. I'm going to harvest another bit about 50/50, 60/40 or so and then the rest when their fully amber.
> 
> ...


 Hey doc been wondering if I'd see you again haha. I'm a hundred percent sure genetics play a big role or the cannabis cup would just be a bunch of guys growing the same strain and just harvesting when the trichs are to there liking. I took a lower bud last night trimmed it up and hung it to dry for a few days. It was nice and frosty and should give me an idea of when to harvest. 

Wish I had started my grow after you started yours so I could go off of your harvest in stages method to see when I should give mine the chop. 

You know, I didnt like it at first cuz i couldnt taste it but I finally put it in the bong and took one massive hit and not only did i taste the blueberry that one hit got me high as hell. Bought a nice small pipe for sampling the rbc when it's ready too.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 18, 2011)

Couple of pics of the girls out of the light while I change the res and vacuum the grow room. Unfortunately I was greeted by a large Pitt upon my return who feels he needs to "guard" my grow room.

Didn't look at these pics til i posted them. Damn they are frostier than I've been thinking. Now I really want some.


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

*Yes, absolutely strain plays a huge part in it.*
*Ladies look nice Niko!! Nice coloring..*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Yes, absolutely strain plays a huge part in it.*
> *Ladies look nice Niko!! Nice coloring..*


 Lol, thank you. but for real overall now that they arent being blinded with light and you can see them. what do you think? Could've taken better pics but I was in a hurry.


----------



## drgreentm (May 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1606406View attachment 1606409View attachment 1606410Couple of pics of the girls out of the light while I change the res and vacuum the grow room. Unfortunately I was greeted by a large Pitt upon my return who feels he needs to "guard" my grow room.
> 
> Didn't look at these pics til i posted them. Damn they are frostier than I've been thinking. Now I really want some.


 lookin good my friend WOW how they have grown lol should be a nice harvest.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> lookin good my friend WOW how they have grown lol should be a nice harvest.


 Thinking the exact same thing my friend. The grow lights make them look way less frosty etc. Never really noticed how they were coming along til today. Should have a couple of oz's to toke on lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 18, 2011)

Day 52 of flower. 

Changed the res to around 800 ppm ( at least thats what canna's nute calculator says it should be) cleaned the air stones moved all the electrical cords etc off the ground and mounted them to the walls. Also trimmed a few rogue fan leaves and added supports to a few of the heavier branches. 

Hopefully next Wednesday I can start the two week flushing process if the trichomes are ready.


----------



## drgreentm (May 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Thinking the exact same thing my friend. The grow lights make them look way less frosty etc. Never really noticed how they were coming along til today. Should have a couple of oz's to toke on lol.


 lol ya the grow lights do plants no justice i like to creep in once the lights have just went out and take a few nice nug shots.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 19, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> lol ya the grow lights do plants no justice i like to creep in once the lights have just went out and take a few nice nug shots.


 Might just do that myself. Theyre maturing quick! less than a week all the top buds have over 3/4 caramel colored hairs and packing on the thc more and more every day. Wish I could find an accurate way to test the thc levels in this grow. Im confident its at least 18 percent if not more.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 19, 2011)

5/19/11 NEED SOME OPINIONS.

Okay, came home today and did my usual routine. Checked the Ph 5.9 temp humidity etc and then I checked the trichs...a few days ago they were all nice and clear and today after taking two leaves off of each plant all the trichs are about 50 percent milky and one or two were actually amber. I had planned on starting the flush next wednesday but I'm wondering now if I should maybe start it today or tomorrow? any and all opinions would be great. My gut says to start flushing tomorrow but I would like some input. plus rep ya if i can lol

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1596969d1305247757-dwc-scrog-grow-extrema-el-trichome-ripening.jpg

They look like a mix of square two and three.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 19, 2011)

Give em another 4-5 days then start flushing bro. Should put you right around the 11 week mark. I cut those 2 good nugs off my LA's and man they have packed on some weight since yesterday. My RBC just keeps getting bigger and bigger buds  I can't wait to read your smoke report on the RBC.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 19, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Give em another 4-5 days then start flushing bro. Should put you right around the 11 week mark. I cut those 2 good nugs off my LA's and man they have packed on some weight since yesterday. My RBC just keeps getting bigger and bigger buds  I can't wait to read your smoke report on the RBC.


 Seems reasonable, just didnt wanna go over ripe or whatever lol. Tuesday I'm off so seems like a good day to start the flush. 
I actually have a tiny nug I cut off a couple days ago that I'm gonna sample tomorrow so that should give me an indicator as well. 

Dude I know every day they keep puttin on more and more weight even though they seem ready. shit, I cant wait to hear the la report even though based on how yours grew I'll prbly buy some seeds.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 19, 2011)

No such thing as over ripe hehe but I know what you mean. THC does degarde at some point however no matter how long I can make myself wait I don't think my harvest as ever been degraded in thc for waiting to long. I'm very impatient, it comes with age I guess but I force myself to wait until their at least done swelling. This RBC is the first Sativa Dom strain I've ever grown. I usually go for faster flowering strains, mostly indica but love a sativa high.

Also just keep an eye on the trich's daily(haha I'm sure you are already) because I don't go by the seedbanks/breeders week rating. Everyones environment while similar they are different. It may finish at week 9.5-10 or less or it could go longer than 11 weeks. I doubt from the looks of yours though that it will go longer than 11 weeks.

IDK if I missed or if you did, but did you use any Bud enhancers on those girls?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 19, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> No such thing as over ripe hehe but I know what you mean. THC does degarde at some point however no matter how long I can make myself wait I don't think my harvest as ever been degraded in thc for waiting to long. I'm very impatient, it comes with age I guess but I force myself to wait until their at least done swelling. This RBC is the first Sativa Dom strain I've ever grown. I usually go for faster flowering strains, mostly indica but love a sativa high.
> 
> Also just keep an eye on the trich's daily(haha I'm sure you are already) because I don't go by the seedbanks/breeders week rating. Everyones environment while similar they are different. It may finish at week 9.5-10 or less or it could go longer than 11 weeks. I doubt from the looks of yours though that it will go longer than 11 weeks.
> 
> IDK if I missed or if you did, but did you use any Bud enhancers on those girls?


 Yeah I dont't think ill lose any thc less i harvest to early lol. I haven't used a single bud enhancer its all genetics and good nutes. My first sativa dom too. I'm used to being done by now


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 19, 2011)

Sweet I'll be trying AN's OD probably in week 7-8 on the RBC. I used AN OD on week 7 of the LA's a little late Ice will be getting OD added to feeding schedule in week 6-7.

I can't wait to put my RBC mother and my 2 Ice mom's in there with the already going RBC. The Ice smells so strong in veg already lol. It's suppose to have a fuel like aroma like Diesel strains.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 19, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Sweet I'll be trying AN's OD probably in week 7-8 on the RBC. I used AN OD on week 7 of the LA's a little late Ice will be getting OD added to feeding schedule in week 6-7.
> 
> I can't wait to put my RBC mother and my 2 Ice mom's in there with the already going RBC. The Ice smells so strong in veg already lol. It's suppose to have a fuel like aroma like Diesel strains.


 Holy crap, thats the missing smell. I recognized the sweet fruity smell but sometimes early when the lights just come on I'll catch that fuel smell. Two of them are as big as coke cans and dont give abit when you squeeze them. smell kinda stays on your hands even after you wash them.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 19, 2011)

Hehe yeah I smell the LA's on my hands after several washes and have to scrub my hands clean to get rid of the sticky. Have to love it, I use latex gloves when I harvest/manicure. I manicure right after I chop, speeds drying which speeds curing 

RBC is 40 days in today, starting to smell but it's a mild smell. I'll snap some pictures tomorrow. She is getting some orange/copper spots on the leaves and she is getting burn't a little bit(still growing vertical). I don't want to raise the light. The LA's are messing me up as I thought they would be done by now and their not going to achieve the yield I wanted so want them to go as long as possible as the next batch is going to be awhile.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> Hehe yeah I smell the LA's on my hands after several washes and have to scrub my hands clean to get rid of the sticky. Have to love it, I use latex gloves when I harvest/manicure. I manicure right after I chop, speeds drying which speeds curing
> 
> RBC is 40 days in today, starting to smell but it's a mild smell. I'll snap some pictures tomorrow. She is getting some orange/copper spots on the leaves and she is getting burn't a little bit(still growing vertical). I don't want to raise the light. The LA's are messing me up as I thought they would be done by now and their not going to achieve the yield I wanted so want them to go as long as possible as the next batch is going to be awhile.


 Yup I had the same problem and still do to some extent. I noticed when I backed my nutes down to low strength (800ppm or so) that the orange copper spots stopped appearing but then they started drinking up the nutes like a mofo and raising the ph but thats preferable to nute burn and weird spots. I think around day 45 or so mine stopped growing vertical and put all the energy into bud production so you shouldnt have too much longer. 

That's the only way to go. I cut a branch at a time on harvest day. Cut branch, Trim, hang and repeat for the next twelve hours or so (I'm ocd about the trimming. Do you scrap all the thc off your scissors and save it for later?

Off to buy a giant tub of ona gel (i'm told you can smell fruit/fuel from a hundred yards away lol) thought my little scrubber was keeping up but apparently not.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

5/20/11 Update: Woke up to the girls having a growth spurt. two of the biggest colas now have colas growing out of them on the side. So I dug back through the pages and found out that I'm only on day 53 or 54 of flower. Made the decision to not start flushing for at least another ten days or so. Bought Ona gel and some supports to prop up a couple of the heaviest branches. 

Read an article on how they can go through periods of ripeness where for a few days the trichs may look like theyre ready but then a day or two later that window has closed and they won't look like they are ready (read this while stoned so forgive the lack of technical mumbo jumbo) So definitely gonna sit on my hands and give them another ten days or so before I start flushing.


----------



## BluBerry (May 20, 2011)

*I'm on day 60 of 12/12 with an Indica and still have a couple clear trichs. 
Mostly on the lowest part of the bigger buds that don't get much light.
So yea it might be best to wait another week before starting the flush with yours since they are Sativa.
How do you like your scope? You got it from radio Shack right? Can you see clearly with it? 
Mine is good but hard to work with by having the laptop and scope in there at the same time.* 
*When I can keep it steady then it does take good pics* *but may want a backup one.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I'm on day 60 of 12/12 with an Indica and still have a couple clear trichs.
> Mostly on the lowest part of the bigger buds that don't get much light.
> So yea it might be best to wait another week before starting the flush with yours since they are Sativa.
> How do you like your scope? You got it from radio Shack right? Can you see clearly with it?
> ...


 Dude, best twelve bucks I have ever spent. It zooms from 60x to 100x has a separate focus knob etc. at first its hard to use but once you play with it for a minute you can see even the tiniest of trichomes. has a built in light as well. The only thing I don't like about it is its hard to use it while the leaf is still on the plant but otherwise well worth the money. 

radioshack also sells one of those infared pocket thermometers for the same price. http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4288088 going to get one today.


----------



## BluBerry (May 20, 2011)

*I have checked every radio shack around here and they all stop selling them in stores. Gotta order them online. 
I like being able to take pics but its hard to do while they are on the plant. 
Might have to get me one of those tho. And take tric pics from the buds I cut.. Thanks!!
*


----------



## DocGreenThumb (May 20, 2011)

I think my radio shack is the only one that still carries them lol because I'm in BFE.

I like my radio shack one because of the zoom option. However I see much clearer threw my new one due to the lens being larger and what I'm actually looking at looks bigger. The radio shack one works great though. I still want the usb one where you can snap pics like you have Bluberry.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I have checked every radio shack around here and they all stop selling them in stores. Gotta order them online.
> I like being able to take pics but its hard to do while they are on the plant.
> Might have to get me one of those tho. And take tric pics from the buds I cut.. Thanks!!
> *


 Yeah I wanna order one like yours so I can post pics of the trichs but it didnt seem practical to take pics while theyre still on the plants. I'll probably get one to take pics of my harvested bud etc.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

DocGreenThumb said:


> I think my radio shack is the only one that still carries them lol because I'm in BFE.
> 
> I like my radio shack one because of the zoom option. However I see much clearer threw my new one due to the lens being larger and what I'm actually looking at looks bigger. The radio shack one works great though. I still want the usb one where you can snap pics like you have Bluberry.


 Yeah the lens is kinda small only able to see a handful of trichs at a time. thought about getting a decent desk top microscope but again its not practical for looking at the trichs whilest on the plants. I hate cutting off a small sugar leaf every day just to check the trichs but o well. 

Also I just bought that radio shack infared thermometer i was talking about. It's accurate to what my old thermometer says my room temp is plus since its a laser I can focus it on different areas to check for hot spots as well as know the surface temp of my res. pretty handy little guy to have.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

Just got back from the Hydro store, bought a tub of Ona Gel. stuff works great put it in my front room in front of my hepa fan with the ionizer built in and in ten minutes the entire house smells like fresh linen. Took the shop owners advice and opted to keep it out of my grow room lest I want my bud to taste like freshly laundered sheets. 

Now to sit on the balcony with a fresh blunt of purp and enjoy the rain.


----------



## BluBerry (May 20, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I hate cutting off a small sugar leaf every day just to check the trichs but o well.


 *Ya know. That makes alot more sense than fighting with the scope and laptop. 
Cut off a couple of sugar leaves. High and low and look at them on a sturdy table*.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 20, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ya know. That makes alot more sense than fighting with the scope and laptop.
> Cut off a couple of sugar leaves. High and low and look at them on a sturdy table*.


Lol, yeah much easier than trying it with the leaf on the plant. I also like to use mine for when I buy bud to judge it before I even smoke it. you should take some pics of your trichs and post them bro


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 22, 2011)

Anyone know How or where to find pc fans that are wired to be plugged into a regular wall socket? so far my online searching has yielded nada.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 22, 2011)

5/22/11 Update:
Going to give them an extra day and will start the flush Wednesday. Most of the Trichs are milky and almost all the hairs are caramel but haven't started to shrink back into the calyxes yet. 

The one plant in the back still barely has any hairs turning from white, the buds are fat as hell but not frosty like the rest. Anybody have an opinion? just genetics? they are all in the same res and it even has its own air stone and cfl bulb for the lower buds. The smoke will tell if its good or not but so far its looking weeeak.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

Okay pics 4 and 10 are of the one I consider unhealthy. shes fat, but acts like she doesn't wanna mature. the rest of the pics (actually all of the pics) I would like everybody's opinion on how much longer until I should start flushing. Trichomes as of today are mostly milky with a couple clear ones and one or two with amber bulbs. 

The nute burn you see was from a week or two ago when I was seeing how heavy I could feed (not very) since then the burn has stopped. though the some of the leaves are starting to yellow which I think is just the plants using up the available nitrogen.


----------



## BluBerry (May 23, 2011)

*Those white hairs are still standing proud up top Lol. Mine are 10-12 wk and I'm on week 9 as of today. 
I flushed early cuz I thought it was an 8-9 wk*. *I'd prob go another week if I were you before flushing*.
*You should be on about week 8 I believe,* *so two weeks of flush will put you at week 10*.* Looking healthy!!*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Those white hairs are still standing proud up top Lol. Mine are 10-12 wk and I'm on week 9 as of today.
> I flushed early cuz I thought it was an 8-9 wk*. *I'd prob go another week if I were you before flushing*.
> *You should be on about week 8 I believe,* *so two weeks of flush will put you at week 10*.* Looking healthy!!*


 Thanks bro, yeah I was looking at that today. Thinking of waiting til the 30 to start flushing. Any opinions on that straggler in the back? 
Yeah I read that you had harvested early, I'm sure you still got a big haul out of them though.


----------



## BluBerry (May 23, 2011)

*Nope I didn't harvet yet. Waiting on the clear trichs to cloud up over the next week. 
Being patient and seeing if they swell up anymore.
I flushed early because I was thinking they were 8-9 wk strain like my Extrema is but they are not. 
Waiting to harvest until they ripen up though so I'm not smoking premature buds*.
*From the looks of your plants. I would say flush in a week and chop in about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks. 
Mine look done too but upon closer looking I still see clear on the lower budz. 
Yours will ripen up and should put on more size over the next week or so.. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Nope I didn't harvet yet. Waiting on the clear trichs to cloud up over the next week.
> Being patient and seeing if they swell up anymore.
> I flushed early because I was thinking they were 8-9 wk strain like my Extrema is but they are not.
> Waiting to harvest until they ripen up though so I'm not smoking premature buds*.
> ...


 Oh, I think I got yours confused with doc for a minute. Just read your last page. Yeah that was gonna be my next question was if after two weeks of flushing if they still werent quite ripe if I could just hold off chopping til they were. One of them seems to be fox tailing but the last day or so It hasn't seemed like they are putting on much more weight but they might have a growth spurt before the end.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

Twas Monday morning and not a stoner was stirring. When I awoke with a thought ! wake and bake I just might. the bowl was half gone and so was I. all of a sudden a thunderous boom from my door! The cops I thought ! halfway to the toilet with my jar of weed these words I did hear "Vitos Pizza"....

Damn Im paranoid when I'm stoned.


----------



## BluBerry (May 23, 2011)

*Lol! Pizza at 9 am? I am out of bud and can't even find any regular bud around. I will tho.. Lol
Don't wanna pick my budz with clear trichs even tho they look yummy*!!!


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Lol! Pizza at 9 am? I am out of bud and can't even find any regular bud around. I will tho.. Lol
> Don't wanna pick my budz with clear trichs even tho they look yummy*!!!


Dude, our local pizza place is awesome. they stay open til 3 am and open at 8 am. Im beginning to think they cater to stoners just because of the hours. I've got something that has a citrus taste to it. Seems like every time I pay good money for bud the shit is never dried and cured correctly its always to wet and I end up having to let it dry over night and lose alil weight. be glad when Mine is ready. 

I keep hearing the longer the cure the more potent and smooth the smoke is so I'm going to set a jar aside to cure until Christmas. Should be a nice lil present to myself.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

My favorite glow in the dark pipe.


----------



## BluBerry (May 23, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Dude, our local pizza place is awesome. they stay open til 3 am and open at 8 am. Im beginning to think they cater to stoners just because of the hours. I've got something that has a citrus taste to it. Seems like every time I pay good money for bud the shit is never dried and cured correctly its always to wet and I end up having to let it dry over night and lose alil weight. be glad when Mine is ready.
> 
> I keep hearing the longer the cure the more potent and smooth the smoke is so I'm going to set a jar aside to cure until Christmas. Should be a nice lil present to myself.


 *Thats why I buy regular bud. I can get the dro but he charges $125 a 1/4 and it doesn't get me much higher than the reg, but it does taste better. You pay for a 1/4 and it's not done completely and then you end up with 5 grams of dry bud when it was 8 grams when you bought it. Some Bullshit!! I'll smoke my regular bud for $20 a 1/4 til my shit gets done completely*.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Thats why I buy regular bud. I can get the dro but he charges $125 a 1/4 and it doesn't get me much higher than the reg, but it does taste better. You pay for a 1/4 and it's not done completely and then you end up with 5 grams of dry bud when it was 8 grams when you bought it. Some Bullshit!! I'll smoke my regular bud for $20 a 1/4 til my shit gets done completely*.


 Yeah I pay about 120 for a quarter of what the local tards refer to as "dro" It gets me nice and high but always taste like they grew a blueberry strain then added a ton of blueberry flavor enhancer and then forgot to flush! The twenty or so times I've bought weed since moving hear only two have ever been what I would consider perfect. 

Dude, I wish reg would get me high but we are so close to mexico all of our Reg is dirt pack mexican that burns your throat and gives you a harsh buzz. Just my theory but I have a feeling that If we I smoked a bowl of our regs (closer to mexico) and a bowl of your regs (no idea) your regs will probably taste a helluva lot better


----------



## BluBerry (May 23, 2011)

*Yea i know what ya mean. I used to get some from a mexican and it was always the mexican brick weed. I sometimes get some pretty good reg. *
*I get some every now and then that is good and compressed and super sticky. It's been a while since I have gotten that tho. *
*Usually pretty good tho. Especially for $20 compared to $100-125. Can't complain too much.. *
*Headed to find something for me to smoke on..*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Yea i know what ya mean. I used to get some from a mexican and it was always the mexican brick weed. I sometimes get some pretty good reg. *
> *I get some every now and then that is good and compressed and super sticky. It's been a while since I have gotten that tho. *
> *Usually pretty good tho. Especially for $20 compared to $100-125. Can't complain too much.. *
> *Headed to find something for me to smoke on..*


Yup yup, finish this bowl and head to work haha.


----------



## Huskiestar (May 23, 2011)

jesus a 120 a quarter of dro? i pay 175 for an ounce of some dro


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

Huskiestar said:


> jesus a 120 a quarter of dro? i pay 175 for an ounce of some dro


Where are you at though?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 25, 2011)

5/25/11 update: woke up this morning and one of my bigger branches (thought it was one of the stronger ones) was laying on its side, my only guess being it could not support its own weight. tied it up and she looks fine. 

There are almost no cloudy trichs left (that I saw) so I decided to start my two week flush today. If they need a couple more days past the two week mark then no big deal. Using Grotek's "Final flush" regular to do the job. First time using a flushing agent, active ingredients are Citric acid and ascorbic acid.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 25, 2011)

http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-pure-sativa-strains-of-marijuana

This article is pretty awesome


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 26, 2011)

Day three of flush and the girls are reacting better than I expected. More trichomes starting to show an amber color as well as alil more growth and a whole lot more resin production. 

Wish Texas would hurry up and vote on prop 14whatever number it is to decriminalize.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 27, 2011)

5/27/11 Update: No noticeable change, except the roots look healthier. So I'm trying to decide between making Butane Honey Oil, CannaButter or Hash. I've only ever had CannaButter and it was pretty awesome. But I've heard hash is pretty amazing....decisions decisions.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 28, 2011)

It's looking like next Saturday is chop day. Growth has definitely stagnated, smell seems to be lessening abit too. Looks like a solid couple of ounces and plenty of butter and hash making material.


----------



## BluBerry (May 28, 2011)

*Looking good! We will be chopping around the same time. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 28, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking good! We will be chopping around the same time. *


 Sweet, how long you going to cure for?


----------



## BluBerry (May 29, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Sweet, how long you going to cure for?


*Depends on how much I yield. **I'll prob put a half oz in a jar that I'll smoke from. *
*And the rest of it I will let it setup and cure for a while. Til I need some more of course. Lol!*
*I'd like it to sit for a month but it depends on what I have to smoke on. *
*Now if I can keep some til my next grow is done then that would be sweet. Hoping for 4 oz but i will have to wait and see.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 29, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Depends on how much I yield. **I'll prob put a half oz in a jar that I'll smoke from. *
> *And the rest of it I will let it setup and cure for a while. Til I need some more of course. Lol!*
> *I'd like it to sit for a month but it depends on what I have to smoke on. *
> *Now if I can keep some til my next grow is done then that would be sweet. Hoping for 4 oz but i will have to wait and see.*


 Yeah I'm letting it cure for a minimal of two weeks before I try it. Stash some away to cure long term, save it for christmas or just a good emergency stash. I'm sure I have at least two ounces but like you I'm hoping for four. Ordering bubble bags today, The one gallon four bag system. Good investment for the future.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 29, 2011)

5/29/11 Update: The plan is to chop next Saturday morning. But I still have some white hairs and want some more amber in my trichomes. Soo after reading a couple of articles via Google I am going to start decreasing the light by 30 minutes each day til I'm down to eight hour of light and sixteen of darkness. Hopefully this will tell the girls the end is near and to hurry the hell up.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 31, 2011)

The last bud porn before chop. Enjoy guys.


----------



## drgreentm (May 31, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1626517View attachment 1626520View attachment 1626525View attachment 1626552View attachment 1626556View attachment 1626557View attachment 1626558View attachment 1626560View attachment 1626561View attachment 1626562View attachment 1626563View attachment 1626564View attachment 1626566The last bud porn before chop. Enjoy guys.


wooooow some of those fan leaves are so sugar coated its rediculouse lol looking very healthy and clean good job my friend.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 31, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> wooooow some of those fan leaves are so sugar coated its rediculouse lol looking very healthy and clean good job my friend.



Dude, you're telling me. I've noticed the ones that are really sugary are the ones that have the cfl an inch from them. This plant has some serious hash making potential. If it weren't for the long ass flowering time I'd probably keep growing more out. Thanks bro, so far its looking like my best grow yet.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

Ya I'm not a fan of the longer strains but shit man looks like it was worth the wait lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> Ya I'm not a fan of the longer strains but shit man looks like it was worth the wait lol.


definitely worth the wait. I've been wanting to chop them down for weeks but now that I'm doing it saturday I almost don't want too lol. Think I'm gonna save that last RBC seed for some kind of out door grow in the future since our summers are long and our winters are mild.


----------



## drgreentm (Jun 1, 2011)

haha i know how you feel once they have been around a while you dont want to hack them, they almost become ornamental lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 1, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> haha i know how you feel once they have been around a while you dont want to hack them, they almost become ornamental lol.


Mhm, lol I should grow out a big ass tree in my waterfarm set up and use it as a Christmas tree this year.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 2, 2011)

Well tomorrow afternoon I'm gonna chop. they are at a day and a half dark as of tonight.


----------



## Holla Man 219 (Jun 3, 2011)

Plants look really good man!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 3, 2011)

Holla Man 219 said:


> Plants look really good man!


Thanks bro, soon as I finish trimming them up tonight I'll post some pics of the girls.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got the one pic to transfer. Post more later.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks great bro. Check my new hood and my RBC

One of the pics is my huge RBC that just went in 2 weeks ago. She is tied down and going to be a monster bro.

The big fat Cola one is the one I threw in when my first MH bulb blew.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 6, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> Looks great bro. Check my new hood and my RBC
> 
> One of the pics is my huge RBC that just went in 2 weeks ago. She is tied down and going to be a monster bro.
> 
> The big fat Cola one is the one I threw in when my first MH bulb blew.


 Damn thats a sweet reflector, they are definitely going to fill in better with the HID. how many weeks are you in with the rbc?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 6, 2011)

2.253 Ounces. Not a bad hall for some T5's and a couple CFL's. Let it dry for three days now I'm giving them a good looong cure to bring out the flavor. took a sample today


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 7, 2011)

The one is 56 days in today. Hoping to get a few oz's from her.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 7, 2011)

*Looks good Niko! Looks to be some good smoke.. You starting another journal? *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 8, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> The one is 56 days in today. Hoping to get a few oz's from her.


you should get an oz or two easssy if I got 18 grams off my smallest plant with some damn t5's then you should do very well my friend.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 8, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looks good Niko! Looks to be some good smoke.. You starting another journal? *


Took a sample smoke before jarring them. extremely smooth and one hit gave me a fair buzz. bad after taste but I attribute that too not being cured yet. 

Yes, I will start a new journal whenever I start my next grow. might be awhile cuz the wife wants me to build a box or something alil more hidden if I keep growing. going to upgrade my entire set up. grow box, 400 watt hps for flower, advanced nutrients and I'm still up in the air about going dwc or flood and drain next grow. might make a dwc sea of green set up just for kicks. I'll defly let you guys know when I do. 
I'll still be around the site studying up and popping in on you guys.

Time to crack a case of shiner and hit the pool, later.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 9, 2011)

So, this ones tricky. Dried for three days and put em into jars. The last couple of days theyve been in them the humidity kept creeping above 70 So yesterday for a couple hours I spread the buds out in a cool dark closet on news paper. today the humidity in the jars looked perfect but the bud felt alil to sticky. So I rolled a joint on a thin piece of rolling paper and sparked it up. Stays lit even without pulling on it for five minutes. Ashes easy and with a nice gray color. 

Boys, shes a creeper. Smoked half a joint and even though my lungs were full of smoke it didn't feel like I'd inhaled at all. Anyways half way through the joint I felt no effect at all and started getting pissed. put out the joint and kind of mad that I wasn't feeling shit. Few minutes later it exploded in my head and kinda dripped down to the rest of my body. Even have a really calm feeling in my throat (im sure if i had a cough it would help it.
Now to be fair I haven't smoked in over a week (except for some brownies) so im sure next month when Im still toking on this the affect will have lessened on me.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 9, 2011)

also as it cures even more im sure the effect will be even more amazing


----------



## bailable (Jun 10, 2011)

just finished reading your grow. 

congrats on the beautiful ladies and your patience letting them finish up


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jun 12, 2011)

Much sweeter smell to them now. Im stoned but still functioning. sweeet.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 20, 2011)

Way to go bro. Buds look great, I harvested some of my RBC and doing the rest in a week or so. Then have a huge RBC mother coming down in 40 or so days and 2 ice in around 55-65 days.

My stone is about the same very heady high but functioning and non couchlock. What I've smoked was cut a bit early but had some amber trichs just sampled a lower branch to see what was like. It doesn't seem to be a long lasting but that may be due to being early and only a day or so of curing. Taste was great but I always get that from soil.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 22, 2011)

dunno why but when you click my sig it comes here. heres the new link https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/447813-coming-cheesus-2.html


----------



## karmeron (Jul 22, 2011)

Is there much taste of raspberry from the raspberry cough strain? Im always on the look out for fruity strains, but a lot dont live up to their name.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 30, 2011)

karmeron said:


> Is there much taste of raspberry from the raspberry cough strain? Im always on the look out for fruity strains, but a lot dont live up to their name.


Sorry, don't check this thread that often. Honestly I only taste a faint fruitiness BUT it does numb my throat abit so if youve got a sore throat then there you go.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Aug 2, 2011)

My RBC isn't fruity tasting. It has a spicy taste I grew Ice from Nirvana and it's smell really has hints of diesel fuel/skunk smell and has fruity aftertatse and fruity smell while growing,


----------



## karmeron (Aug 2, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Sorry, don't check this thread that often. Honestly I only taste a faint fruitiness BUT it does numb my throat abit so if youve got a sore throat then there you go.





crosscountrykush said:


> My RBC isn't fruity tasting. It has a spicy taste I grew Ice from Nirvana and it's smell really has hints of diesel fuel/skunk smell and has fruity aftertatse and fruity smell while growing,



Thanks for replying. Have any of you tried strawberry cough? I found this to be very fruity and actually tasted of strawberry? I gather from both your comments that the raspberry cough probably doesnt taste of raspberries?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 17, 2011)

karmeron said:


> Thanks for replying. Have any of you tried strawberry cough? I found this to be very fruity and actually tasted of strawberry? I gather from both your comments that the raspberry cough probably doesnt taste of raspberries?


 It had an indescribable taste that was very subtle. I think with something like Bud Candy added to the mix and maybe a week longer of flowering you would get a fruity taste.


----------



## bonzaibb (Jan 1, 2012)

My Raspberry cough's germinated best at 85F. In the past I had issues getting them to pop but when I did it in a drawer close to my heater they popped in 24 hours using paper towel only method. Will never use any other method since this way always gets me success and other methods I have lost seeds to.


----------



## swingingsteel (Jan 3, 2012)

What is average flower time for RBC ? I have one that is at 2 months and has a 12 " main cola.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 3, 2012)

I was at week nine or so and they still could've gone another week or two easy. Just popped my last one on Christmas day took less than a day and it was going strong. At day ten roots are already hanging into the res, high hopes for this one.


----------

